# NCAA Football ver 2009-2010



## TheLoveBandit

It's early July, and I can't hold off any longer.  And no, it isn't about extended boasting rights for the reigning national champs, or a last huzzah before they stumble and knock themselves out of contention.  We're in the in-between days, where news is slow, but hopefully we can start having something to talk about on this subject.  To start - some early odds on this season's games.  Any strike you as being over generous?

Early College Football Betting Lines
*
Ones that stick out to me:*



> *Saturday, September 12, 2009*
> 1023 NOTRE DAME -3½
> 1024 MICHIGAN
> *let's call it The Ugly Bowl....
> 
> 1027 USC -6½
> 1028 OHIO ST.
> *USC being favored AT OSU ought to put a wrinkle in some of ya'll
> 
> *Saturday, September 19, 2009 *
> 1037 TENNESSEE
> 1038 FLORIDA -27
> *Not nearly enough of a spread.  This one will be u-g-l-y, and I'll love every minute of it.
> 
> *Saturday, October 03, 2009 *
> 1079 OKLAHOMA -10
> 1080 MIAMI (FL)
> *@ UM....and only favored by 10?  Must be planning for OU shellshock playing in a bowl setting
> 
> *Saturday, October 17, 2009 *
> 1125 USC -10
> 1126 NOTRE DAME
> *Okay, so the USC that was favored by 6.5 @ OSU is playing the ND and only expected to win by 10?  Whomever is making these predictions is smoking something.  Unless this is the USC JV squad.
> 
> *Saturday, October 31, 2009*
> 1157 GEORGIA @JACKSONVL, FL
> 1158 FLORIDA -16
> *Okay...
> 
> *Saturday, November 07, 2009*
> 1173 OHIO ST.
> 1174 PENN ST. -3
> *Down goes Tressel, down goes Tressel....



Oh, well, so that guy is on crack...but at least I can talk about something until the Gators are preseason #1...whenever those get released.  And no, I'm not talking about arrest records (though it is worth peeking in on the Fulmer Cup once in awhile  .... Washington State is on the top, FL fell out of the top 10, and nobody else is really of interest right now, IMO).


----------



## Shimmer.Fade

Boomer Sooner!!  The spread on the OU Miami game is not enough.  They have not improved that much in the last two years.  They will not be able to handle our defense, and I think our offense line will be better than expected with more overall speed.  I look forward to maybe meeting you all again in the NC, and this time not in florida =).


----------



## cravNbeets

point spreads on games serveral months in advance eh... interesting


----------



## Hypnotik1

Yea....I cant wait to how LSU's QB situation evolves...Hopefully our Soph Jefferson starts where he left off in the G Tech game last year....

Not only did our old QB Lee do nothing to help our team last year....He certainly lost us a few games....Most notably the Bama game where even after 4 or 5 INT's we still took em to OT...The last one was a killer

Im even more interested to see how our new DC John Chavis (former Tenn DC the past 10 + years) transforms our extremely talented yet underachieving defense from a year ago....LSU has always (at least this decade) had a killer D....We need that swagger back and from what im hearing.....Chavis is the man to do so

The season cant begin soon enough!!


----------



## chinky

lets go.. U OF I


----------



## smotpoker

I think everyone on this board knows who my allegiance goes too...tOSU


----------



## Hypnotik1

TLB....UF goes undefeated or drops at least one game? If so, by who??


----------



## axl blaze

I think OSU will beat USC early at the Horseshoe. playing at the Coliseum in LA, the Buckeyes most definitely got their asses handed to them - but that game was essential because it allowed freshman Terrelle Pryor to take over from that point on.

there is no doubt in my mind that every year USC has the best talent, and the best incoming class of recruits. nobody can really argue against that, even though powerhouse schools like OSU or FLA come close.

however, I don't think USC is experienced enough to beat OSU in Columbus this year. they are talented enough, but simply they are not weathered enough. and plus, this looks to be Terrelle Pryor's breakout year. or at least I hope the above all is true, being a Buckeye fan.

I doubt Penn State will beat OSU this year. Penn State is only really good once every three or so years, and I don't think they can match OSU's talent.

all in all, should be a great year for the Buckeyes. I can't wait to see the LeBron James of the NCAA (TP) run all over the mediocre Big Ten defenses.

look for OSU to lose one game, and just miss the National Title.

Texas and Florida are easy shoe-ins for the NCAA National Title this year, and I think Texas will be the overall team to beat throughout the year.


----------



## axl blaze

where is everybody? it seems like we only have OSU and SEC fans in here like usual.

question: is Pander Bear not posting in here because he knows that UGA is going to go back to their sub par performances of yonder?


----------



## Hypnotik1

This really got my blood pumpin this morning!


----------



## StaffWriter

axl blaze said:


> where is everybody? it seems like we only have OSU and SEC fans in here like usual.
> 
> question: is Pander Bear not posting in here because he knows that UGA is going to go back to their sub par performances of yonder?



I think we all knew you were a shoe-in for the Fuckeyes. Granted, you guys made it to the BCS many times (and lost to an SEC team) so don't be so sure how good they'll be. You just never know. I'm a UGA alum and fan and I will argree it will be a tough year after losing big guys like Moreno, Stafford, Massaquoi and Southerland, but we are reloading. I expect 8-4 with a bowl win in the Peach, unfortunately. But just maybe Cox can fill Staff's shoes and one of our good running backs will step up. Good TE's, WR's and Offensive Line too. You never know, look at Tee Martin and Tennessee a handful of years ago.


----------



## StaffWriter

We all knew you were a shoe-in for the Fuckeyes again this year. Granted, you guys made it to the BCS many times (and lost to SEC teams too) so dont be so sure how good they'll be. You just never know until they play. Don't get me wrong, OSU is very good, but you just don't know. I'm a UGA Alum and fan and I will agree it will be a tough season this year after losing Stafford, Moreno, Massaquoi and Southerland, but we are reloading. And as usual, we have a tough schedule. We might end up in the Chik Fil A or perhaps the Outback, but I can't wait for 2010. You never know, Joe Cox may fill Staff's shoes and our running backs like Carlton Thomas will step up. We'll have a great offensive line, good TE's and WR's too. You just don't know, look at Tee Martin and Tennessee a few years ago (fingers crossed). But honestly, I think we will be a pretty good team at least and possibly a great one. We work best under the radar. Gooo DAWGS! Sic-em! Woof! Woof! Woof! Jesus Christ I can't wait until Sept. 5 against a highly ranked Oklahoma State! That will be the barometer of how our season will go.


----------



## axl blaze

I wish thee well, over in Peach Country. UGA is probably my favorite SEC team because of Hines Ward and Moreno was so much fun to watch last year. I was more trying to get a rise out of my great friend Pander Bear.

you're right - who knows how the Buckeyes will be this year? almost EVERYONE on offense left last year but I think that IS A GOOD THING. we need to start a new. we have never seen a QB with the raw talent of the likes of Terelle Pryor (Troy Smith comes close). but I am optimistic. our defense, sans the D-line, is very inexperienced as well - but as a Buckeye I can't really remember the last time I had to worry about defense too much.

I just can't wait till Sept. 12th! it is a day before my bday and that is the red-letter day when USC comes to visit Columbus, Ohio (not Columbus, GA). if we pull out a win then OSU will be considered in the Title Race (as a Big Ten team you realistically have to win one huge out of conference game nowadays to be considered).

good luck to everyone but I hope Terelle Pryor smokes all your teams.

I think Texas will be the team to beat this year, still.


----------



## TheLoveBandit

Hypnotik1 said:


> TLB....UF goes undefeated or drops at least one game? If so, by who??



Possibly OCT 17 (home) vs ARK - though I expect Meyer can get them properly fired up for homecoming.  Though it falls the week after a night game at LSU   Other than that, I'd honestly say OCT 31 vs UGA, simply for the fact that they could very well be undefeated at that point, and therefore overconfident against a team that is really pissed off after last year.  While I think UF has a lot more talent and strength than UGA, motivation can beat skill....frequently....when skill gets lazy.  For a 'lesson on lazy', look back at last year's loss 


I'd love to play beat Texas in the Rose Bowl   But first, they have to win their conference, and they've got a few stumbling points of their own along the way.  I'd laugh my ass off if they won every game except lost the OU matchup or the conference championship.  Still, it'd be a good NC matchup to watch.



OSU.....meh...yeah, they can probably beat USC for the reasons Axl cited, but even if they run the table, I don't see OSU getting higher than maybe 5 in the final pre-bowl polls.  While the Big10+1 has a very bruised image, OSU has done more than it's fair share to bring down that league's reputation - and their own, when it comes to big games.  Good luck, suckeyes, I don't think I'll necessarily cheer against you, but I certainly can't cheer for you.  I would almost cheer for PSU over you, since it's my new 'home team' but I absolutely deplore GrandPa.... 


Anyone want to venture a guess for other conference champs at this point, since we lack reps for those areas?  I'd try, but honestly the ACC and Big Least make me want to puke.  To the point where I'd rather take a Conference USA team in the BCS matchups


----------



## axl blaze

I see the major conference champions being, in this rank:

1) Texas
2) Florida
3) OSU
4) USC

I can't really comment on the Big East and ACC this early...

I don't know if this is a National Championship year for OSU but they are going to be fun to watch! 

I disagree, if the Buckeyes run the table I think they will be in the big game, thanks to that USC game.


----------



## TheLoveBandit

What woud be uber funny, is if Hot Rod can get his offense going enough to keep OSU on it's heels.  I have no clue to his defense, and have doubts of a second year being THE year his system starts working (or that he's fully staffed with talent to do it).....but it would be funny nonetheless.  That said, I hope you kick Michigans ass this year, every year.  Yeah.  Fucking hate'em.  More than I dislike a lot of other teams.

Still, OSU will be too hurt by conference strength for USC to pick them up that much.  Though the problem will be even worse for USC, especially if they lose to OSU at the horseshow.












Yeah, I called it the horseshow.  Have you seen some of those cheerleaders?


----------



## axl blaze

hey, I boned one of those girls. be nice!

it would be something if Dick Rod got his cute offense working for him. but it is looking like another dismal season for That Team Up North... I think both of their working QBs from last year already disbanded...


----------



## LapDawg

Go! Fight! Win! Bruins!

Could be another rough season for UCLA with the QB situation once again shaky, but there is hope Neuheisel and Chow will find their groove in year two. Going to Tennessee is the tough non-conf. road trip of the season...hopefully they can embarrass the Kiffins but I'm not counting on it.


----------



## smotpoker

I am trying to stay away from this board for a while until it's deeper in the college football season. Sec fans can be nasty mean spirited people, so I will refrain from saying anything on this board. Although I could see OSU running ther table and beating UF in the National Championship game much like Texas did against USC in 2005. USC had all of the media love, every sports pundit got a hard on for Leinhart, and then fast Vince Young took over and won it. I think OSU's Pryor is much like Vince Young, and I could definitely see UF getting overconfident with all of the haters bashing the Big 10 and OSU. Maybe so maybe not. But it should be a fun season as usual. 

BTW I won't be reading anything on this board until middle of September. So don't bother hurling insults at me and my Buckeye fans, I won't see them. Save your typing energy. Thank you.


----------



## axl blaze

smotpoker said:


> I am trying to stay away from this board for a while until it's deeper in the college football season. Sec fans can be nasty mean spirited people, so I will refrain from saying anything on this board. Although I could see OSU running ther table and beating UF in the National Championship game much like Texas did against USC in 2005. USC had all of the media love, every sports pundit got a hard on for Leinhart, and then fast Vince Young took over and won it. I think OSU's Pryor is much like Vince Young, and I could definitely see UF getting overconfident with all of the haters bashing the Big 10 and OSU. Maybe so maybe not. But it should be a fun season as usual.



interesting that you draw parallels between Texas beating USC in 05 and perhaps OSU beating UF this year... Vince Young and Terrelle Pryor are a lot alike, but when it's all said and done I think I would take Pryor over Young. TP just has RAW athletic ability, and that is going to be key for the Buckeyes this year!



smotpoker said:


> BTW I won't be reading anything on this board until middle of September. So don't bother hurling insults at me and my Buckeye fans, I won't see them. Save your typing energy. Thank you.



come on, man! don't be so soft! this is college football, you have to have tougher skin than that! you are a Buckeyes fan, after all!

the SEC deserves the praise they have gotten the past couple of years. they have been winning and winning with toughness, coaching, and athleticism. interesting enough, it looks like most of the SEC's brilliant head coaches got their start at OSU (or at least in the Big 10).

let them be happy, the football gods have shined on the South recently. however, we all know how fast the worm can turn - and I like OSU's roster this year. 

stick around potsmoker!


----------



## Pander Bear

im here... i'm expecting 9 wins out of my dawgs-- at minimum. There are questions, of course, but our spring game showed some serious skill where it matters. I hope Cox settles in early.

That said, UF will beat us. I am looking forward to seeing them play in stillwater, and I'm interested in seeing them beat the tar out of GT.

OSU fans are kidding themselves expecting a one loss season.


----------



## TheLoveBandit

LapDawg said:


> Go! Fight! Win! Bruins!
> 
> Could be another rough season for UCLA with the QB situation once again shaky, but there is hope Neuheisel and Chow will find their groove in year two. Going to Tennessee is the tough non-conf. road trip of the season...hopefully they can embarrass the Kiffins but I'm not counting on it.




Despite wanting UF's opponents to have a good ranking and help our SOS, I sincerely hope UCLA kicks TN in the ass, up the ass, and kick their ass all over the place.  I'd love to see Kiffen go 0-fer, or more realistically 3-and-whatever-ish.  That said, I have to admit my first thought upon reading your post was to quote the last several years where each season brings the same UCLA cheer....followed by   Blech 










Moving on.

Anyone see about money generating football programs and who is leading that area?

[xquoteThe chart in this blog entry ranks all Football Bowl Subdivision (formerly known as Division I-A) schools by the total revenue they took in during the 2007-08 reporting year. These revenues include generated revenue (such as proceeds from ticket sales and sponsorships) and allocated revenue (such as tuition waivers, money from student fees and direct institutional support.)

...

As the figures indicate, the athletic departments with the highest revenue typically are from schools that fill 80,000- to 100,000-seat football stadiums on autumn Saturdays and come from conferences that receive an automatic Bowl Championship Series bid. [/xquote]



		Code:
	

1st	Texas		$120,288,370 	Big 12
2nd	Ohio State	$117,953,712 	Big Ten
3rd	Florida		$106,030,895 	Southeastern Conference
4th	Michigan	$99,027,105 	Big Ten
5th	Wisconsin	$93,452,334 	Big Ten
6th	Penn State	$91,570,233 	Big Ten
7th	Auburn		$89,305,326 	Southeastern Conference
8th	Alabama		$88,869,810 	Southeastern Conference
9th	Tennessee	$88,719,798 	Southeastern Conference
10th	Oklahoma State	$88,554,438 	Big 12
11th	Kansas		$86,009,257 	Big 12
12th	Louisiana State	$84,183,362 	Southeastern Conference
13th	Georgia		$84,020,180 	Southeastern Conference
14th	Notre Dame	$83,352,439 	Independent
15th	Iowa		$81,148,310 	Big Ten
16th	Michigan State	$77,738,746 	Big Ten
17th	Oklahoma	$77,098,009 	Big 12
18th	Stanford	$76,661,466 	Pac-10
19th	Univy of So Cal	$76,409,919 	Pac-10
20th	Nebraska	$75,492,884 	Big 12


Hmmm, 4/6 of the top 6 are Big10+1....okay....but top 10 goes 4 Big10+1, 4 SEC, and 2 Big12....and the top 20 is about the same with 6 Big10+1, 6 SEC, 5 Big12, and a pair of Pac10 and ND.  I honestly would not have expected USC to be 19   Hell, Kentucky is 22 .


And, for those of us watching replays from past years just to get us thru AUG....here's our first games coming in SEP:

*Thur SEP 3*
7:00 PM ET	South Carolina at North Carolina State - get us started on ESPN

*Sat SEP 5*
3:30 PM ET	Western Michigan at Michigan -   I smell upset, or would it be that if UM won?
3:30 PM ET	Georgia at Oklahoma State (ABC) - Quality, Go Dawgs
8:00 PM ET	Alabama vs. Virginia Tech* (ABC) - mo' quality, Roll Tide
10:00 PM ET	Maryland at California (ESPN2) - late night...quality?...or just late night filler?
10:30 PM ET	LSU at Washington (ESPN) - late night...quality?  Gauex Tigers

*Mon SEP 7*
8:00 PM ET	Miami (FL) at Florida State - not televised....Bwahahahaha...but, CIN @ MEM is at 4 PM


----------



## LapDawg

TheLoveBandit said:


> Despite wanting UF's opponents to have a good ranking and help our SOS, I sincerely hope UCLA kicks TN in the ass, up the ass, and kick their ass all over the place.  I'd love to see Kiffen go 0-fer, or more realistically 3-and-whatever-ish. * That said, I have to admit my first thought upon reading your post was to quote the last several years where each season brings the same UCLA cheer....followed by   Blech *



Hahahah I would've liked seeing that...

I'll mix it up for you TLB w/ the more popular cheer... 8-clap U! *3-clap* C! *3-clap* LLLLLLLL! *3-clap* A! *3-clap* U-C-L-A! FIGHT! FIGHT! FIGHT! :D


----------



## TheLoneStarDJ




----------



## axl blaze

are we set this season to see a rematch of Oklahoma VS Florida?

both are great teams, with great coaches, who have yes lost some star players - but still retain enough to bring the title back to Florida or Oklahoma.

what can stop these two teams from returning to the big dance?

for Florida, it would have to be the lack of Percy Harvin. he could have smoked any college football player, and look for him to do some damage in the NFL in just his rookie year. also, the fact that UF plays in the SEC, the premier football conference, could send them out of the National Title picture if they lose over one game in the conference.

for Oklahoma, I think that they are not even the best team in the Big 12 this year. I look for Texas to dominate that division - but this is college football and anything can happen.

what do you all think the chances of a National Title rematch are? can anybody from the outside looking in, like OSU, Texas, LSU or PSU sneak in?


----------



## TheLoveBandit

TX would be my top choice as a possible sneaker, or USC (again, the poor conference quality is not our fault 8) ).  I'd love to see a UF-USC game, but it's in the rose bowl this year - rather not be a home game for them.


----------



## Pander Bear

how do you feel about ole miss?


----------



## axl blaze

I don't think USC is a threat this year, and this is the first time I have said that for a long long time.

they are missing a lot of talent. granted a program like that has talent everywhere, but they are missing veteran starters. 

if you could count on a veteran laden USC team to fold under a joke PAC-10 program then it's scary to think how many embarassing losses they can accumulate under newbies.


----------



## LapDawg

An Ohio State fan trying to talk some shit about the Pac-10 and their "joke" teams? Yeah I think it's safe to say there are a few more jokers in the Little 10 than there is out west...

boy oh boy Axl you better hope your team doesn't embarrass themselves like Auburn did when they underestimated USC going into their house a few years back, because you know who will be right here laughing should the Buckeyes lose in their own backyard to a young USC team. 

And don't worry, should your boys win (which apparently they should from your perspective), I'll be here to say "good job! You did what you were supposed to do." :D


----------



## StaffWriter

USC is always a threat. A little younger, but a threat and will win the Pac-10 conference and play in a BCS Bowl. I consider that a threat. My Georgia Bulldogs on the other hand may be in limbo this year with a fifth year senior at QB, but if he manages the team well (he's very smart and a leader) behind an experienced and highly graded O-line, he can do some good stuff with AJ Green a year older, Kenneth Harris and hopefully some of the young ones like Marlon Brown and Orson Charles. But I really don't think it will be enough to beat the mighty Gaytors this year. Looks like another repeat in the dome come December for the SEC. That's just being realistic. I sincerely hope for a surprising Fall. If not, I might knock a few holes in the wall. Especially if it's against Georgia Tech, the most pathetic fanbase in the South.


----------



## Hypnotik1

Pander Bear said:


> how do you feel about ole miss?



They are def good enough to win the west and maybe even surprise everyone and win the SEC...But they are such a young team and Houston Nut has a very good reputation for underachieving when expectations are high.....(For example, Arky...How in the hell do you not win the west when you had a backfield like they had w/ McFadden and Jones...Prob one of the best RB tandems in CFB history)

I think what will happen is Ole Miss beats LSU and/or Bama but will choke against teams like Kentucky or Vandy.....It will just barely cost them the West. They are good but slightly overrated.....


----------



## StaffWriter

Is Mike Wallace still with them? (Ole Piss) I know Jevan Snead is one of the best QB's in the SEC, that's for sure. I don't forsee them beating LSU OR Bama. I think Bama goes to the dome against Fla.


----------



## Pander Bear

Ole miss beats at least one of the two (bama or LSU), and yes, goes down hard against the gators in Atlanta. I would be pleasently surprised if florida folder hardcore in jacksonville, though. 

Our new QB, while untested, has the arm. My concern, watching the UGA spring game, is that nobody... *nobody* could catch a football to save their lives.


----------



## LapDawg

Man I would LOVE Snead showing up Tebow again...please please please happen.


----------



## Pander Bear

I want to see him play with a bruised rib, or a tender wrist, so he can cry like a bitch when he gets sacked 5 times in a game.


----------



## TheLoveBandit

^^Unnecessary.  No injury required.  He could cry if he lost, because it means his last chance at an undefeated season was blown.  He could cry if he won, because it was always his dream to lead Florida to yada..yada.. but he wouldn't say 'lead', he would probably say 'do my part to help the team'.  Or, he could just cry because he .... well, anything.  He's good at that.  Hell, they even made a plaque on the stadium for his last crying session. 




LapDawg said:


> Man I would LOVE Snead showing up Tebow again...please please please happen.



I can think of about 70 other fellas, in orange and blue uniforms, that would also love to see Snead and his boys again.  See who walks away with the bloody lip after that one


----------



## StaffWriter

Pander Bear said:


> Ole miss beats at least one of the two (bama or LSU), and yes, goes down hard against the gators in Atlanta. I would be pleasently surprised if florida folder hardcore in jacksonville, though.
> 
> Our new QB, while untested, has the arm. My concern, watching the UGA spring game, is that nobody... *nobody* could catch a football to save their lives.



That scared me too, Pander Bear. Reminds me of Terrence "Butterfingers" Edwards, who also happens to be our all time leading receiver. I wonder if he leads us with the most drops, too. Frustrating. AJ Green is okay, though.


----------



## Pander Bear

a real game should be a different story. I'm expecting fireworks in stillwater.


----------



## StaffWriter

Yeah. I'm waiting to see how this running back by committee thing works out. I'm assuming Caleb King (slow as hell) is #1 and Washaun Ealey is #2 right now. Richard Samuel might get some carries. I expect mainly a ground attack. Although I'd love to see Joe Cox air it out. I'm confident we will come out of stillwater with a W. Any Pokes out there?


----------



## Too many doses

LapDawg said:


> Man I would LOVE Snead showing up Tebow again...please please please happen.


lol... Everyone tried Timmy when he was on the bench for the first championship and they are still doing it.  Sneed is serious and will be a good pro but c'mon Tim will be quite safe this year because although percy is gone demps and rainey will still spread the feild.  Hmmm light Tebow up or get scorched for long by Demps(look at his 100m time)?


----------



## axl blaze

LapDawg said:


> An Ohio State fan trying to talk some shit about the Pac-10 and their "joke" teams? Yeah I think it's safe to say there are a few more jokers in the Little 10 than there is out west...
> 
> boy oh boy Axl you better hope your team doesn't embarrass themselves like Auburn did when they underestimated USC going into their house a few years back, because you know who will be right here laughing should the Buckeyes lose in their own backyard to a young USC team.
> 
> And don't worry, should your boys win (which apparently they should from your perspective), I'll be here to say "good job! You did what you were supposed to do." :D




while the Pac-10 is diluted with mediocrity, I wasn't trying to downplay the conference as a whole. I was just referring to USC always losing to a football program that, when it comes down to it, isn't any good. at least once every year.

OSU should win at home. while it's still going to be difficult to score plus 17 points on the Trojans, I think that their offense looks pretty vulnerable.

specially right now, during their quarterback controversy.


----------



## China Rider

Requesting that we have an SEC thread and an NCAA thread


----------



## Too many doses

^lol, it's obvious where all of the talent is


----------



## China Rider

None of us knows where the talent is. SEC is unarguably a great conference, but anyone who thinks it's really on that higher of a level than the rest of the major conferences is biased and delusional.


----------



## Pander Bear

no, of course not-- especially when you see so many great NFL talents come from absolutely nowheresville schools. SEC football is wonderful, regardless, and its made its own case more or less in recent years. I'd much rather be talking about a whole conference than talk about Ohio State nonstop, which is what it would be like if the Southerners seceded.


----------



## China Rider

Hehe I was just fucking around. I'm simply a bitter Big Ten fan
The media has been brainwashing people to believe that the Big Ten is a shit conference and it pisses me off lol.


----------



## Pander Bear

yeah, its a total conspiracy between the analysts, statisticians, players, et cetera to make the Big ten look inadequate. 

(ok, I promise to lay off)


----------



## LapDawg

axl blaze said:


> while the Pac-10 is diluted with mediocrity, I wasn't trying to downplay the conference as a whole. I was just referring to USC always losing to a football program that, when it comes down to it, isn't any good. at least once every year.



The hilarity of the above comment is just too much. To hear you say the Pac-10 is "diluted with mediocrity" just lets me know you aren't as well-versed in your knowledge of college football as I thought, which disappoints me greatly.


----------



## Pander Bear

eastcoastbiaseastcoastbiaseastcoastbiaseastcoastbiaseastcoastbiaseastcoastbiaseastcoastbiaseastcoastbiaseastcoastbiaseastcoastbiaseastcoastbiaseastcoastbiaseastcoastbiaseastcoastbiaseastcoastbiaseastcoastbiaseastcoastbiaseastcoastbiaseastcoastbiaseastcoastbiaseastcoastbiaseastcoastbiaseastcoastbiaseastcoastbiaseastcoastbiaseastcoastbiaseastcoastbiaseastcoastbiaseastcoastbiaseastcoastbiaseastcoastbiaseastcoastbiaseastcoastbiaseastcoastbiaseastcoastbiaseastcoastbiaseastcoastbiaseastcoastbiaseastcoastbiaseastcoastbiaseastcoastbiaseastcoastbiaseastcoastbiaseastcoastbiaseastcoastbiaseastcoastbiaseastcoastbiaseastcoastbiaseastcoastbiaseastcoastbiaseastcoastbiaseastcoastbiaseastcoastbiaseastcoastbiaseastcoastbiaseastcoastbiaseastcoastbiaseastcoastbiaseastcoastbiaseastcoastbiaseastcoastbiaseastcoastbiaseastcoastbiaseastcoastbiaseastcoastbiaseastcoastbiaseastcoastbiaseastcoastbiaseastcoastbiaseastcoastbiaseastcoastbiaseastcoastbiaseastcoastbiaseastcoastbiaseastcoastbiaseastcoastbiaseastcoastbiaseastcoastbiaseastcoastbiaseastcoastbiaseastcoastbiaseastcoastbiaseastcoastbiaseastcoastbiaseastcoastbiaseastcoastbiaseastcoastbiaseastcoastbias.

the 5-0 bowl record is compelling, but the opponents they played leave something to be desired, no?


----------



## LapDawg

^They were all from major conferences aside from BYU. The Cougars were an excellent team last season however, being a top 25 team for pretty much the whole season.

It's more compelling that the Pac-10 has maintained a nice winning record over the SEC since the BCS started...but I don't want to have to remind you all each season about that. :D

Here are some other tidbits that an SC fan posted on another board. Take them however you wish. 



> Note - all rankings based at end of year AP rankings. "Better" means at least .500 in-conference. I only looked at OOC records, since it is the only way to measure a conference's strength. Information is from the 2000-2008 seasons.
> 
> Argument #1: The PAC-10 has outperformed the SEC in nearly every quantifiable category. Here is how each conference fared against OOC competition:
> 
> vs. Other BCS Conferences -
> PAC-10: 85-73 or 54%
> SEC: 91-83 or 52%
> 
> "Better" vs. "Better" Other BCS Conferences -
> PAC-10: 49-31 or 61%
> SEC: 61-49 or 55%
> 
> vs. Ranked Top 25 -
> PAC-10: 38-65 or 37%
> SEC: 36-58 or 38%
> 
> "Better" vs. Ranked Top 25 -
> PAC-10: 33-35 or 49%
> SEC: 34-38 or 47%
> 
> vs. Ranked Top 10 -
> PAC-10: 12-26 or 32%
> SEC: 7-30 or 19%
> 
> "Better" vs. Ranked Top 10 -
> PAC-10: 12-17 or 41%
> SEC: 7-21 or 25%
> 
> Head to Head Match-Up:
> PAC-10 vs. SEC: 10-7 or 59%
> 
> "Better" vs. "Better" Head to Head Match-Up:
> PAC-10 vs. SEC: 4-3 or 57%
> 
> In nearly every statistical category when looking at actual games played the PAC-10 outplays the SEC.
> 
> Argument #2: The SEC's bottom half is ridiculously bad. How bad? The bottom 6 SEC teams - Vanderbilt, Ole Miss, Miss St, Arkansas, Kentucky, and South Carolina - have only 3 wins against ranked OOC opponents since the turn of the decade! Their winning % is barely over 10% (record is 3-26).
> 
> On the other hand, the PAC-10's bottom five teams - Arizona, Stanford, Washington, Washington St, and Arizona St - have 10 wins against ranked OOC opponents and their winning % is 22% (record is 10-35). This record is twice as good as their comparable SEC peers.
> 
> Argument #3: The SEC plays weak OOC games, allowing the teams in the conference to pad their w/l records, inflating rankings and allowing for more bowl eligible teams.
> 
> Here's a breakdown comparison between the SEC and PAC-10.
> 
> SEC (all scheduled OOC games):
> # of games: 386
> # of home games: 325 or 80% of total games
> # of games played against FCS schools: 57 or 15% of total games
> # of games played against teams ranked lower than 100 (Massey):134 or 35% of total games
> # of games played against FCS or lower than 100: 191 or 50% of total games
> # of games played against ranked teams: 51 or 13% of total games
> 
> PAC-10 (all scheduled OOC games):
> # of games: 296
> # of home games: 210 or 70% of total games
> # of games played against FCS schools: 26 or 9% of total games
> # of games played against teams ranked lower than 100 (Massey):56 or 19% of total games
> # of games played against FCS or lower than 100: 82 or 28% of total games
> # of games played against ranked teams: 76 or 26% of total games
> 
> This shows that the SEC schedules double the number of pansy teams in their OOC, and likely to schedule less than half of the ranked teams than their PAC-10 counterparts. Clearly there is a discrepancy between the scheduling philosophy between the two conferences. One is cowardly, the other mans up... you tell me which is which.
> 
> In short, the PAC-10 has outplayed the SEC in every conceivable measurement , yet USC continues to get shafted by not being able to play in the title game due to the perception of the "weak" PAC-10. It is truly an injustice.
> 
> Other statistical bits of information:
> 
> - The PAC-10 got reamed for going 2-6 against the MWC last year, but it's overall record against that conference is 43-22 or 66% since the turn of the decade. It is obvious that last year was an anomaly. Oh, BTW... what is the SEC's record during this time period? 8-6 or 57%... worse than the PAC-10's.
> - How dominant is USC? USC has more OOC wins (8) against Top 10 teams than the entire SEC (7).


----------



## Max Power

Texas won't lose a game.


----------



## axl blaze

I have Texas in the National Championship, but they have the daunting task of having Oklahoma in their on conference, the Big 12 South.


----------



## axl blaze

LapDawg said:


> The hilarity of the above comment is just too much. To hear you say the Pac-10 is "diluted with mediocrity" just lets me know you aren't as well-versed in your knowledge of college football as I thought, which disappoints me greatly.



that was a low-blow, but nothing I am not used to around here 

the only threat the Pac-10 has to me and mine is USC. granted, they have a couple random good teams every other year (Oregon, and that _other _OSU) but they don't get much national spotlight because they aren't really shaking anything up.

if the Pac-10 had a consistent team save USC I would be the first person to give them props. but they haven't really had a contender against USC for the conference for as long as my swiss cheese memory can realize. and that's why they are diluted with mediocrity.


----------



## Max Power

axl blaze said:


> I have Texas in the National Championship, but they have the daunting task of having Oklahoma in their on conference, the Big 12 South.



Colt McCoy = Heisman Winner?


----------



## LapDawg

Why is a Big 10 fan trying to talk to a Pac-10 fan about consistency within a conference? It's absolutely baffling to me. 

The real low blow here axl is the ignorance you display with your weak shots against the Pac-10. You want consistency in the Pac-10? Well here's some consistency for you...it has been, historically speaking, the toughest conference to go undefeated in. Check the records. Of all the major conferences since its inception, the Pac-10 has, by far, the lowest number of undefeated league champions. Not until the recent rise of USC has there been a team that could claim a stranglehold on the top. It's simply not easy to run the table out west.

Here's some more consistency for you...the Pac-10 has the best league schedule setup of any major conference. 9 games against every league opponent every single year so there are no flaws in the system. No bullshit conference championship. No missing out on potentially big opponents in the conference because they're not scheduled. 

And if you still want more consistency, Axl...then look at the stats I posted. Study. Think about them. Respond to them. Just because the Pac tends to have a shuffling order when it comes to the yearly standings does not make the league somehow lesser than teams from other leagues that just pad their early preseason rankings...something the Pac-10 does not typically get outside 2-3 teams per season. They don't typically soften up the non-conference schedule and they take chances...the kind of thing I like seeing from the conference I follow...the kind of thing other major conferences that try to tout themselves as the best don't necessarily do...


----------



## Shimmer.Fade

MaxPowers said:


> Texas won't lose a game.



Texas is going to lose a game :D.


----------



## axl blaze

LapDawg said:


> Why is a Big 10 fan trying to talk to a Pac-10 fan about consistency within a conference? It's absolutely baffling to me.
> 
> And if you still want more consistency, Axl...then look at the stats I posted. Study. Think about them. Respond to them. Just because the Pac tends to have a shuffling order when it comes to the yearly standings does not make the league somehow lesser than teams from other leagues that just pad their early preseason rankings...something the Pac-10 does not typically get outside 2-3 teams per season. They don't typically soften up the non-conference schedule and they take chances...the kind of thing I like seeing from the conference I follow...the kind of thing other major conferences that try to tout themselves as the best don't necessarily do...



as much as you are trying to disrespectfully sell the Pac-10, I am not buying, my long-time friend. within my recent memory the Pac-10 has only been USC, with perhaps Cal sneaking in every once in awhile and Oregon (many many "cool" points go to Oregon, due to everything from their schemes, to their facility, to their jerseys). it's not like I have anything against the Pac-10, I don't mind them and I root for Oregon, but save for USC they don't pose much of a threat.

those stats are nice and juicy, but when it comes down to it USC is the ultimate monkey and no other program quite compares. I don't understand why this is such a culture shock.

and yes, this is coming from a Big Ten fan. whatever happened to the media's beloved Big Ten? in 2003 Ohio State shocked Miami to win the National Championship and the rest of the Big Ten looked locked in their winning ways as both Penn State and Michigan had 9 plus winning seasons. Purdue always had a high octane offense and Iowa always represented Big Ten football well.

college football is cyclical, above all things. I believe the Big Ten will be fine. The conference is just struggling right now like the SEC did between Tennessee's title in 98 and LSU's in 03. Nothing more, nothing less. besides, whether stuggling or not, the up coming Big Ten/SEC matchups will still be great to watch. the fan passion of the SEC and the Big Ten is so similar it's scary.


----------



## Pander Bear

surely you mean the big XII


----------



## LapDawg

axl blaze said:


> as much as you are trying to disrespectfully sell the Pac-10, I am not buying, my long-time friend. within my recent memory the Pac-10 has only been USC, with perhaps Cal sneaking in every once in awhile and Oregon (many many "cool" points go to Oregon, due to everything from their schemes, to their facility, to their jerseys). it's not like I have anything against the Pac-10, I don't mind them and I root for Oregon, but save for USC they don't pose much of a threat.
> 
> those stats are nice and juicy, but when it comes down to it USC is the ultimate monkey and no other program quite compares. I don't understand why this is such a culture shock.



What culture shock? Describing the rest of the Pac-10 as "diluted with mediocrity" just sends the most ignorant message from my point of view. Believe what you want to believe Axl, but I'll call you out for it any day of the week when a poor statement like that is made. 

Has USC been carrying the torch? Clearly...pretty obvious of that...but the Pac is far from being a 1-team conference and you fail to recognize that.

And if you like Oregon because of their uniforms, I lose even more respect for you.  All that displays is they are Nike's lab rats.

It'd be safe to say the Big 10 hasn't posed a threat for quite some time. Ohio State certainly has been showing the best the Big-10 has to offer has paled in comparison to other top conferences the last several years, as well as other "top" teams in recent memory, such as Illinois and Penn State, all three of whom were embarrassed by the Trojans. Oh and let's not forget Michigan's ultimate embarrassment...it makes Stanford losing to San Jose State during Walt Harris' last season look like nothing. :D

Man, if OSU doesn't beat USC led a true-freshman QB that loves throwing INTs, that's going to be quite embarrassing Axl.


----------



## TheLoveBandit

I really would like to argue LD's stats and assertions, but I can't fully get my head around a good enough point to bite on, take hold, and shake it to shreds....most of it stands up pretty well.  I'd be interested to see if the someone would run the same stats against the Big10+1, or the Big12, or any other conference.

Random thought...Big10+1 keeps calling itself the Big10 and avoiding a two division playoff because they can't add another team and call themselves the Big12...'North'?...'v2.0?'....'Yankee Conference?' ... 'Snowballers?'.... I dunno.  That, and they can't go with Big11 because a) they have so many trophies to re-plaque; b ) they would forever be just a little 'less' than the Big12; c ) the players can only count to 10...drop trou and count to 11...then give up; d) when you count a fighter 'out', you only count to 10 


Back on topic, as I was trying to find some point of discussion on all this Pac-10 ignorance the non-left-coasters (myself included) seem to retain every year.... I started wondering, is it name recognition, and reputation?  I mean, you hear "Big 10 (+1  )" and you think of the history, the big programs like MICH and PSU and OSU and the rivalries that got national coverage when you grew up and all that history....but then you add in the recent poor overall strength and that image gets diminished a bit, but there is still the name recognition for the conference, for the key programs.  The SEC has been hot as of late, and a few teams stay up near the top, and a few keep their storied history (Alabamie, as they will remind you at every turn 8) ), but I don't think that other than Alabama there really is all that much 'history' if you reach beyond 20-25 yrs ago (80's a bit, certainly 90's with Spurrier getting a lot of air time with that attitude).  Essentially, I'm seeing less history than the Big10+1, but more (recent) recognition...bolstering the perception of the conference.

Then, we could look at the BigEasy or the ACC a bit.  BigWheezy used to ride on MIA and VT, and while MIA brings a medium amount of history to the table (80's), it is vanquished to the shit pile in recent years, while VT was an up and comer who couldn't sustain their prestige once they went to the ACC.  Honestly, FSU had their time in the limelight (80's and early 90's) but they really have a medium history and very weak recognition at this point.  I'm not hearing anyone trying to justify either of those conferences as any kind of force...for quite awhile.

Big 12?  yeah, worth putting into my train of thought - you have history with Texas, Nebraska, Oklahoma, then some B+ teams when you think of history.  There has been enough teams with 'recognition' in recent years (last 5-10 yrs) to bolster the conference image, so they keep the prestige image.

But Pac-10....the 'bias' claim...  Based on what?  The fact that before college football went nationally televised, there was no 'history' known to the right of Nevada on the map?  That storied programs like UCLA and USC were only known up to that point for their bout's with ND or band members from Stanford?  Yeah, I think Pac-10 fans will say they have history (and certainly as much as SEC claims they do, or Big East or ACC......though only the Pac10 fans will try to put it on par with Big10 or Big12), but to a large degree it isn't known until college football hit big time and the rest of the country got to actually watch the games (if we stayed up that late  ).  The other half of my equation...the recognition part?  That is where I think the Pac-10 is really suffering.  The non-USC teams really only garner attention for a) beating USC; b ) getting cool uniforms (the image of lab rats running around in yellow and green made me grin); or c ) the off chance there is a matchup of two ranked teams and no other decent games worth watching at that hour. 


Really, if I threw out the words "What do you think about MSU?"  do you think Miss State?  Michigan State?  People in those conference have an immediate recognition of who _they_ think you mean, but to America at large...those teams and others like them are 'participants' in conferences, and have a chance to get on TV when they play someone big.  Other than USC, the rest of the Pac-10 remains viewed as 'participants', and their history (and that of the conference) remains important (known?) primarily to conference fans....but not to the rest of us.  Those teams remain 'members' of that conference, without really ever being viewed as having a chance to win the conference (get into BCS) or have sustaining power.....random programs periodically challenge USC for  a year or two, but overall....it just isn't seen as a strong conference.

People laugh at the bottom half of the SEC (Vandy, MSU, KY, etc) because they never really built a history or have sustainable power; same goes for IN, IL, NW in the Big10+1; same goes for TT (though they are fun to watch, they don't get taken seriously), CO, CSU, etc in the Big12.  There are teams in any conference that just aren't given credit....both based on their program history and national recognition in recent (5-10) yrs.  I think other than USC...the rest of the conference is in that 'participant' category.  Same gets said for Big10+1 teams outside of OSU & PSU in recent years...and PSU is 'sorta' there 



my .02, as I count down to this Thur nite ...can't freaking wait.  We'll need to start up some sort of pool or weekly predictions :D


----------



## TheLoveBandit

Found this somewhere...figured to post it before we get our first re-post of the jorts images


----------



## Pander Bear

obviously staged-- only tennessee fans would live in a building that godawful orange color. 

did I post this last season?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gPIVNqKQsXM&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Too many doses

^lol


----------



## Max Power

I love the war cry she gives right before slamming into it.


----------



## axl blaze

LapDawg said:


> Man, if OSU doesn't beat USC led a true-freshman QB that loves throwing INTs, that's going to be quite embarrassing Axl.



even USC is having quite the problems lately, eh?

have no fears about USC losing to a very green OSU team in two weeks in the Horeshoe - I think it is a lock by now.

tonight we are in for a treat with Oregon VS Boise State. it's nice to have a big game on the season opening Thursday night. to my dismay, I have to work but luckily I work by TVs. I still don't have cable and my computer has been broken for a month, in case any of you have been particularly missing me.

Georgia VS Oklahoma State also will be an interesting match-up. UGA has lost many athletes, but I still have immense respect for their head coach and I am sure that he will have them all ready to play.

Colt McCoy will be the Heisman winner, mostly because I want Archie Griffin's legacy to remain untouched.


----------



## Pander Bear

its starts tonight... not a moment too soon. The weather has been autumnal here for nearly a week.


feels good man.



> Colt McCoy will be the Heisman winner, mostly because I want Archie Griffin's legacy to remain untouched.



If the gators go undefeated, and tebow does his thing, i really don't see why he shouldn't get it.


----------



## LapDawg

Oregon looked absolutely horrid on offense...and those uniforms make me want to puke. Boo those fairy wings.

Pretty ugly game all around. Even so, looks like Boise will be making a BCS run this season.


----------



## Pander Bear

the suckerpunch was epic.

And yeah, Oregon looked like shit. Is it playing on blue turf? It must be, considering how boisie likes to fold on the road.


----------



## smotpoker

Gee I come in to check up on posts and what a fucking surprise...more big 10 bashing. Looks like nothings changed here...

As for the Big 10 adding another team, who? The only team that would be a good fit is ND, who have said repeatedly that they want to remain independent. The only way they will join our great conference is if it starts to become reality that they will make more $ from the Big Ten network instead of NBC.
No one else would work for the Big Ten; Pitts already in the Big East ( wouldn't want them anyway, don't even have their own stadium), UC is already in the Big East (stadium is too small), so who would that leave?


----------



## axl blaze

^ I always thought Missouri would be a good fit for the Big Ten. 

but what a great opening week! one of my joys in life is watching college football and hurriedly coming back to this forum and talking shit, or bullshitting, with every one of you (lots of fecal imagery). 

the season started out with a BANG as Oregon looked frustrated, and took out their frustrations when that mediocre running back dropped the obviously taunting and shoulder pad slapping Boise State player like a bag of rocks. what a fitting way to kick off the season! albeit, not a classy first foot - but if college football players don't care about class then why should I?

I went to the Ohio State Buckeyes game, obviously, and I had the best seats of my life (being around the 50 yard line and about three rows deep). Navy played us close, and never gave up. for that I will give them credit. OSU looks superb on offense - Terrelle Pryor can run or pass. the most surprising (good) thing about the game was the quality of OSU's young receivers. Duran Carter (son of the notorious Cris Carter) stuck out the most - he is a very athletic true freshman. it also looks as if OSU has 3 or 4 seriously dangerous running backs. in college football, speed kills. what was disappointing was the Buckeye defense. they allowed for two very long Navy drives. however, at least the defense was ball-hawking, four turnovers is a good thing no matter how you cut it. 

if the Buckeys can translate that into one turnover against USC, then they have a shot.

the shocking game of the week was Oklahoma's loss to Bringham-Young. Sam Bradford got hit hard and it looks like he will be out for four-to-five weeks (my estimate, not official). all of a sudden, OU is not a contender and Heisman race is essentially whittled down to Colt McCoy and Tim Tebow. it is never good to see a player injured (unless, perhaps your name rhymes with Jim Beblow - hehehe just kidding), and this brings back parallels to the disappointing season OU had for Heisman hopefuly Adrian Peterson a couple years ago. feels bad, man.

Notre Dame, Michigan, and USC all took care of business. on an unrelated note, it feels great to lump USC in with all those other players.

speaking of the Pac-10, looks like Oklahoma State took care of business against Georgia. didn't see the game so I can't comment much here.

looks like Boise State and BYU are going to be the conference busters _again _this year. when is the BCS beauty pageant going to take this teams serious, and keep them from the outside looking in? what else do these teams need to do?

what a great week. bring on the Trojans. it's my birthday and the only wish I have is a Buckeyes victory.


----------



## Pander Bear

> speaking of the Pac-10, looks like Oklahoma State took care of business against Georgia. didn't see the game so I can't comment much here.


 wut?


----------



## hoopyfrood

axl blaze said:


> speaking of the Pac-10, looks like Oklahoma State took care of business against Georgia. didn't see the game so I can't comment much here.



lol


----------



## hoopyfrood

I'm just happy Cal raped Maryland last night.   I had the privilege of being there.

Maybe Best can break the wall of quarterbacks for heisman


----------



## Too many doses

Soooo Ohio St.  Yeahhhh beating Navy by 4?  They'll get exposed next week.  There are also a few others that will get exposed as frauds but that game just stood out to me tbh.


----------



## axl blaze

this isn't OSU's year by any means, but I am not such a firm believer in the superiority of USC like so many of you are, already down on your knees with the mere mention of the program. USC is very problematic this year.

this isn't OSU's year, but next year it looks like we will be back in the National Championship. the only great thing about saying this as a Buckeye fan is that the last time I said the above, Ohio State stole the National Championship from Miam in probably the best college football game of the decade.


----------



## Too many doses

I agree that game was such a classic.  Thats when Mcgehee's knee got demolished right?  I think USC wont do much this year my point was if Navy's triple option gave them hell, USC's system will demolish them.  I think USC is perpetually overrated tbh.


----------



## smotpoker

I'd say after week one the Big Ten and Sec are the two best conferences.

Record wise, each only has one loss, verses 2 for the Big 12, at least 2 for the Pac 10, ACC has losses to William And Mary and also to Richmond, Big East has at least one.

OSU while I'm sure people on here will say they suck or whatever, is 1-0 and they did have to play the best rushing team statistically. UF played against a d2 team, so who knows if they will be good this year, Oky State looked nice and OU got waxed by BYU! 

So early on who knows whats going to happen. Everyone is talking like USC is gonna win against OSU, but keep in mind USC played San Jose State while OSU played a team that consistently plays in bowl games. I would say it's a little unfair to make assumptions about what's going to happen based on one week of football.

But yeah after week 1 the Big 10 amd SEC are without question the top 2 conferences.


----------



## axl blaze

smotpoker said:


> I'd say after week one the Big Ten and Sec are the two best conferences.
> 
> Record wise, each only has one loss, verses 2 for the Big 12, at least 2 for the Pac 10, ACC has losses to William And Mary and also to Richmond, Big East has at least one.
> 
> OSU while I'm sure people on here will say they suck or whatever, is 1-0 and they did have to play the best rushing team statistically. UF played against a d2 team, so who knows if they will be good this year, Oky State looked nice and OU got waxed by BYU!
> 
> So early on who knows whats going to happen. Everyone is talking like USC is gonna win against OSU, but keep in mind USC played San Jose State while OSU played a team that consistently plays in bowl games. I would say it's a little unfair to make assumptions about what's going to happen based on one week of football.
> 
> But yeah after week 1 the Big 10 amd SEC are without question the top 2 conferences.



good points all around! although I will quickly admit that SEC is the top college football conference, it is interesting to note that the SEC schedueles cupcakes in their first or second games more than any other conference in the last couple of years. there is nothing wrong with a warm-up game, but lets be serious Florida already had that game won the second they ran on the field to do jumping jacks.

while Navy is no serious contender, they make habits out of usetting bowl contending teams like (then) Notre Dame and Pittsburgh. I have to give respect where it is due, and respect goes to the SEC and Navy's triple-option offense (which always gives OSU headaches).

some great match-ups going on this weekend:

*the Douche Bowl: Michigan VS Notre Dame. *historically, no teams have been douchier with ND's antics of third year starter Jimmy Clausen and Michigan's coach Dick Rod. nevertheless, both teams won in convincing fashion and as much as I am an Ohio State fan, the Big Ten needs Michigan to return to its 9 plus wins a year ways.

*the How Bad is OSU Bowl: OSU VS USC.* surely, Ohio State is going to lose. but by how much? already, the true freshman starter at USC has proven to be Pac-10 1st Team QB, the next Matt Leinhert, and bound to win two National Championships by just simply beating San Jose state in the opener. OSU can't compete, but will an injury plagued USC keep it close?

*the Cupcake Bowl: Florida VS Troy. *Florida doesn't seem to be aiming high with yet another cupcake flopping down to Gainesville.

*the Fuck Phillip Fulmer Bowl: UCLA VS Tenn.* and it was official. as the Vols _went _for it on 4th and 2 the Phillip Fulmer years and all of its conservative gameplay were officially gone. I'm not sold on Lane Kiffin just yet, but I'm sure most UT fans are already.

*the Florida Bowl: Miami VS Florida State.* there are other football programs in the state of Florida besides the Gators (even Jacksonville looks to be ran out of town soon)? could have fooled me. UF seems to be the only Florida program that can get it right. look for Miami to win tonight. I am also nostalgic as to when this game used to mean something.


----------



## StaffWriter

Miami v Florida State was great, just like every other year. I was very impressed by the young man, Jacory Harris, QB for the Canes. Also, I was impressed with Greg Reid, who chose Free Shoes over UGA and other great teams this past Spring. He was definitely a freshman who will continue to make a great impact on the field. My Dawgs looked gawd awful against the Okie St. Pokes.  I didn't think OK.ST. played that well and that says a lot about how UGA played. Joe Cox's arm looked pathetic. Then again, I'm used to Stafford zinging it downfield. Richard Samuel couldn't take a hit without going down. I can't wait to see Caleb King come back (wow, I never thought I'd be saying that). Maybe Washaun Ealey would do better. Carlton Thomas gave up the game winning fumble. Media darlings Ohio State didn't do that well against Navy, which shows continous mediocrity from the Bucks. BYU handed it to Oklahoma. Hopefully, Sam Bradford will be back in a few weeks. Looks like week 1 took a toll on a lot of teams, esp. my team, UGA. I hope we bounce back from our loss and take it out on South Carolina next weekend. I am excited about the young kids like Orson Charles, Branden Smith and a few others. Hopefully Michael Moore will become our #2 reciever across from AJ Green. Go DAWGS!!


----------



## ladyinthesky

what a fucking game!!
it was back and forth the whole time . they both played great but the Canes played better
the Canes are going to do great this season, i can feel it!!


----------



## axl blaze

ladyinthesky said:


> what a fucking game!!
> it was back and forth the whole time . they both played great but the Canes played better
> the Canes are going to do great this season, i can feel it!!



I agree, the Miami Hurricanes are a team that I pegged as possibly experiencing a revival this year (which they need real bad, as well as the ACC as a whole). Jacory Harris looked splendid last night, and he should do well all season long because he was very fun to watch last year as a freshman. who knew he could pass so well though?



StaffWriter said:


> Media darlings Ohio State didn't do that well against Navy, which shows continous mediocrity from the Bucks.



as a Buckeye fan, I have to disagree with the statement that they are "media darlings." maybe this was the case a couple years after their National Championship, but post in the post LSU/OSU world the Buckeyes have really gotten anything besides love from the media.

which I don't mind. Ohio State is not a school made for the media spotlight. historically, the Buckeyes are at their best when they are the underdogs (which is a difficult task for a team that perpetually competes for a Championship). as a Buckeye fan, I want all media limelight to please shine elsewhere. when the world is not looking, we excel.

really if the media darlings in this day and age have to be Pete "Gay Bar" Carrol's Trojans.


----------



## 2oclockbeanfiend.2

i went to the UM/FSU game last night
AWWWWWWWWWWWWW SHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIITTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT
THE U BABY!

probably one of the sweetest moments of my life
like fuckin 80,000 (idk if there were that many FSU fans there, but i'm pretty sure the stadium holds that much) Noles fans doing their 'OoooohhhhOhhhhhhOhhhhhh" chant the whole game (and i'm sitting in the students section with my UM Devin Hester jersey on, haha!) and then we pull it off and the place goes fuckin silent!
EPIC GAME!


----------



## StaffWriter

Those Canes jerseys have grown on me. I'd like to have one. As a kid, I was a big Miami fan during the times of Gino Torretta, Jim Kelly, Bernie Kosar and Vinny Testaverde and HC's like Dennis Erickson and Jimmy Johnson. Then, my brother was looking to go to UGA and I became a Dawg fan very early, eventually getting my Political Science degree (B.A.) from Athens. I still keep an eye (no pun intended!) on the Hurricanes. As a child, I wanted to get my Meteorology degree from Coral Gables, but I suck at math and gave up.

Axl Blaze, I'm sorry if my comments about (THE) Ohio State University and their status as media darlings offended you. It just seems like every year, OSU is overrated by AP, New York Times and all the football mags like Lindys. Terrelle Pryor is tha real deal tho. Good luck to your Buckeyes.


----------



## LapDawg

hoopyfrood said:


> I'm just happy Cal raped Maryland last night.   I had the privilege of being there.
> 
> Maybe Best can break the wall of quarterbacks for heisman



Best, should he stay healthy, will be in New York for the trophy presentation. The dude is an absolute stud.

A big hearty LOL at the Big 10 heads here proclaiming their conference in the Top 2 after one week of unimpressive wins and one embarrassing loss. At least the Pac-10 losses were against tough teams. On that note, it was good to see UDub look like a football program once again. Locker looked pretty sharp while Sark and Holt had their team pumped up. They should finally end their losing streak next week.

As for Ohio State, yes they're media darlings in the sense they're always given a top 10 to top 5 preseason ranking despite not being able to win the last few real meaningful games they've had (UF, LSU, USC, PSU, Texas). One thing is for sure...they have a LOT to prove at the Horseshoe this weekend against USC...a lot to prove.


----------



## hoopyfrood

Out of curiosity, is it possible for a pac-10 team to go to the rose bowl, and another pac-10 team to go to the national title?  I think it didn't quite work out that way when texas got to go a few years ago (If I remember correctly).

The reason I ask is because I'd like to see Cal (my home team) go to the national title game in Pasadena (don't comment, I know it's not likely), and another pac-10 team go to the rose bowl...  as I will be attending both games.


----------



## axl blaze

StaffWriter said:


> Axl Blaze, I'm sorry if my comments about (THE) Ohio State University and their status as media darlings offended you. It just seems like every year, OSU is overrated by AP, New York Times and all the football mags like Lindys. Terrelle Pryor is tha real deal tho. Good luck to your Buckeyes.



no offense ever taken. I just like to talk about football in general, but have been immersed with the Buckeyes because I have always been within walking distance. I try to be subjective, but it is difficult with college football. with pro football it is so much easier.

that being said, some good match-ups this week.

does everyone think that Ole Miss is the real deal this year? they have some tough competition in the SEC, but I could see them ending up as the second best team in the conference this year.


----------



## LapDawg

hoopyfrood said:


> Out of curiosity, is it possible for a pac-10 team to go to the rose bowl, and another pac-10 team to go to the national title?  I think it didn't quite work out that way when texas got to go a few years ago (If I remember correctly).
> 
> The reason I ask is because I'd like to see Cal (my home team) go to the national title game in Pasadena (don't comment, I know it's not likely), and another pac-10 team go to the rose bowl...  as I will be attending both games.



Yes it is possible. Probable? Unlikely, but it is definitely possible.


----------



## Pander Bear

i loled

http://www.theonion.com/content/news/small_unathletic_walk_on_injures_9?utm_source=a-section



> Small, Unathletic Walk-On Injures 9 Starters In Notre Dame Football Practice
> 
> 
> SOUTH BEND, IN—During Wednesday's afternoon practice, 17-year-old Brian Novak, a 145-pound walk-on for the struggling Notre Dame football team, injured nine starters, including third-year quarterback Jimmy Clausen, junior wide receiver Golden Tate, and 295-pound defensive lineman Ian Williams.
> 
> Novak, who had virtually no organized football experience prior to joining the Division I team, has injured a total of 24 players since his arrival in South Bend, prompting many to question whether or not the Fighting Irish have another disappointing season in store.
> 
> "I'm not really that fast or strong or anything," said Novak, adding that of his friends back home he's "not even close" to being the best football player. "But during my first practice with the team I was playing linebacker—or it might have been defensive end—and I got past the big blocker guys no problem, then somehow broke [starting halfback] Armando Allen's leg with a tackle. That's the first tackle I've ever attempted in my life."
> 
> "I'm not trying to hurt them or anything, but in general I would say everyone here is a lot slower and weaker than I thought they'd be," Novak added. "I can only bench-press about 90 pounds, but all the players gather around to watch me lift."
> 
> According to members of the coaching staff, the former high school yearbook editor is by far the team's most athletic player, despite Novak's inability to do more than two pull-ups or jog a mile without walking. During an intrasquad scrimmage last Sunday, he recorded eight interceptions, rushed for 225 yards, and ruptured the Achilles tendon of safety Sergio Brown with what appeared to be a fairly slow-moving, awkward juke move.
> 
> "When I play with these guys I feel like I did when I was a camp counselor playing dodgeball with my campers," said the 5-foot-7 Novak, whose athletic resume consists of two weeks on his high school lacrosse team. "I can pretty much overpower anyone, anytime. It's really fun, but I'm not actually learning anything about football."
> 
> Though he reportedly promised Notre Dame's head coach Charlie Weis he would "take it easy" on the rest of the team until the season opener, Novak broke the arm of 302-pound center Dan Wenger during tackling drills last Monday, and fractured starting linebacker Brian Smith's skull on a 14-yard touchdown run in which Novak dragged Smith 10 yards into the end zone.
> 
> While Novak went 0-4 in field goal attempts during Sunday's scrimmage, he was the only Notre Dame kicker to get the football up into the air.
> 
> "He's really powerful and fast," 255-pound defensive end John Ryan said of Novak."I'm glad he's on our team because looking at the guys we have, he's our only hope if we want to beat USC, Nevada, or really anybody."
> 
> "He's a much better leader than Jimmy [Clausen], that's for sure," Ryan added. "Better quarterback, too."
> 
> Recently, Novak has even been spotted giving coach Weis several tips about his strategy and tactics.
> 
> "Until Brian, I never thought about how establishing the run could create opportunities for us downfield," said Weis, who has led the Irish to 15 losses in their last two seasons. "Novak was telling me about something called a 'fake handoff,' which is like this fake run thing, but then you pass it. I would assume that's illegal, but he's proven himself to be an amazing football player, so I trust him."
> 
> According to Novak, when he committed to Notre Dame, he had no intention of walking onto the football team, being more interested in the school's theater group. But when assistant head coach Rob Ianello saw the freshman tossing a football around campus, he knew instantly that Novak would be a valuable addition.
> 
> "He was catching the ball," Ianello said. "Like, actually catching it."
> 
> Despite the team's recent injuries, and the fact that its best player is admittedly "really terrible" at football, former Notre Dame head coach and college football analyst Lou Holtz still predicted the Fighting Irish would go 12-0 this season and win the BCS championship


----------



## TheLoveBandit

> While Novak went 0-4 in field goal attempts during Sunday's scrimmage, he was the only Notre Dame kicker to get the football up into the air.
> 
> ...
> 
> ... said Weis, who has led the Irish to 15 losses in their last two seasons. "Novak was telling me about something called a 'fake handoff,' which is like this fake run thing, but then you pass it. I would assume that's illegal
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> "He was catching the ball," Ianello said. "Like, actually catching it."
> 
> ...
> 
> Despite the team's recent injuries, and the fact that its best player is admittedly "really terrible" at football, former Notre Dame head coach and college football analyst Lou Holtz still predicted the Fighting Irish would go 12-0 this season and win the BCS championship



Quality Onion stuff right there.


= = = = == = == = = = 

Looking Back:
*Big10+1* - tOSU needs a last second interception to beat Navy.  Say all you wish about Navy and bowl games....it's still Navy, at the Whoreshoe, and you barely won   MN needs an interception at the end to beat Syracuse....Syracuse....Okay, I'll let you off on that one, since you sent in MN who is known to be a conference dog (see Vandy or SouthCarolina of SEC).  IL loses to Mizzou again, when they've lost their star power and you still have the Juice?  Iowa...block a kick twice...twice!...to hang onto a win against a D2 team?  Overall, I'm sorry, but they are NOT one of the top 2 conferences in the country after week one.  Not the way they struggle against teams they should beat more soundly.

*PAC10* - Huskies surprised me, pleasantly, and LSU disappointed me.  USC...meh, as somewhat expected (and yes, I hope they blow tOSU out of the Horseshit Stadium, then lose a few conference games, but that is petty spite on my part).  No comment on the Oregon knockout punch, but kudos for playing Boise at Boise...and we'll see what UCLA does with TN this weekend (I predict-hope_for UCLA to kick the shit out of Kiffen, but also need my conference teams to do well....not sure who to go with on that one).  Anywho, it is opening weekend, and as smotpoker points out, it's a bit too early to make any real reads from things or jump to assertions.  I'll give you more time to answer the 'USC and other participants' statement.

*SEC* - With a nod to Alabama, play _somebody_ and show you are for real, please.  I'm sorry, SCar, but NCSt doesn't count; and for the rest of the schools...D2 doesn't count.  For UGA, you let me down, but at least you've had the balls to schedule the game...now if only you had the balls to PLAY the game.

*Big12* - With a nod to OSU...I'll wait another week or two before saying anything.  *ACC & BigEast* - please hand in your automatic bids, you have been judged unworthy.  And for the record, having grown up in FL and lived as an outsider (Gator) for the FSU-MIA rivalries, I will say the close game was fun for a fan, but anyone who knows football would have seen two weak teams, with weaker defenses, and not much to be really excited about unless it was a D2 playoff game...which is about what it was.  Lastly, for the Independents - I can't even congratulate *ND* on a win...and I don't know who to pull for in the Puke Bowl matchup with MICH this weekend....but as much as I bash the Big10+1, I'll always, always, hate ND.  Go Blue.  *Navy *= kudos, and I hope to see you in a bowl game this year again.  *Army *= kudos on winning an opener (first one in how many years?).


----------



## TheLoveBandit

smotpoker - my musings on the Big10+1 adding a team were just time killers.  I know the past several years have beat to death the concept that nobody wants to join that conference, for the reason you stated, and others.  Really, there was a shifting of conferences when the ACC took some BigEasy teams, and the BigEasy picked up others to fill the void ... but nobody really even touches the Big10+1 anymore in terms of this discussion because anyone weak enough to be accepted by the Big10+1 (and not challenge their historically dominant teams) wouldn't want to join just for a beating when they could remain where they are in a smaller conference picking up more wins and better paychecks for out of conference games.  Really, the Big10+1 is one of those clubs that fits the adage "I'd never join a club that would have me as a member" - too damn snobby to take a quality team (other than ND, who's own ego precludes them from joining anyone), and too stuck up to ever make the shift to 12 teams and a conference championship game.  Just because everyone else jumps off the divisional arrangement bridge, doesn't mean you have to - and you've proven you won't; right along with your PAC10 (yes, they can count  ) brethren still hugging the grandaddy of them all....just recall there is a reason grandaddy's are old and out of touch and often referred to as stodgy old farts  

But since you're here, I'll spend a little time with you, mr smotpoker...


smotpoker said:


> I'd say after week one the Big Ten and Sec are the two best conferences.
> 
> Record wise, each only has one loss, verses 2 for the Big 12, at least 2 for the Pac 10, ACC has losses to William And Mary and also to Richmond, Big East has at least one.
> 
> OSU while I'm sure people on here will say they suck or whatever, is 1-0 and they did have to play the best rushing team statistically. UF played against a d2 team, so who knows if they will be good this year, Oky State looked nice and OU got waxed by BYU!



I didn't know tOSU was playing a statistical game.  That would be interesting when their conference can't count.  UF played a D2 team....you mean, like ...shit, tOSU has no D2 opponents this year, can't crack back on that one.  Props.  And you're right, UF can't be judged on that game - Tebow pulled 3 min before halftime, and the 4th qtr using players so deep on the roster I'm amazed they had names on the jerseys.  Waste of UF's time on that one, from a fan perspective...though I'm sure the coaches didn't mind paying extra for a scrimmage against someone besides the scout team.  I will comment that for once I liked granny clampet's (Lou Holtz) suggestion - make the first weekend matchup be like the conference series that basketball has.  Openning weekend, matchup SEC teams with Big10+1 teams; ACC vs BigEasy; PAC10 vs Big12....make them mean something.  Yes, some people will get a kick in the teeth to start the season (see OU vs BYU), but at least it builds more interest, more rivalry, and puts some meaning to these openning games.  While I like UF playing Troy for the second weekend (though their first game makes me doubt they are up to the level we expected), I'd rather not have more than one cupcake in a season   I know the argument for 'small schools need the money' and 'big schools don't want to jeapordize their championship hopes' but how many teams have lost a game early, or even mid-season, and still won the NC in recent years?  Most of them, my friend, most of them.  So, let's do a tOSU-USC approach, a TN-UCLA approach, and start penalizing teams that play more than one D2 team.  I'm not joking, I'm really in favor of toughening up the schedule for all BCS conference teams....they want the auto-bid...freaking earn it (beyond telling me how tough your conference is ...see SEC, see PAC10 or Big10+1 (and then see the excuses), etc.  Freaking earn it, and prove to the country why your conference is so damn hard by facing other BCS conferences.

But I digress.


In summary...



smotpoker said:


> I would say it's a little unfair to make assumptions about what's going to happen based on one week of football.
> 
> ...
> 
> I'd say after week one the Big Ten and Sec are the two best conferences.





smotpoker said:


> ... Looks like nothings changed here...



PS, I  U and am glad you're back


----------



## Pander Bear

since you liked the onion article, I'll put up one other (slightly OT) one

http://www.theonion.com/content/video/nfl_players_mentor_troubled?utm_source=a-section


----------



## TheLoveBandit

Looking ahead:

Tonight:
*Clemson at No. 15 Georgia Tech* - I'll take GT (obviously) and not care much either way

Friday:
*Colorado at Toledo* - I'll take date nite ftw, and skip the game  (closer matchup than PUR over TOL last week).

Saturday:
*Syracuse at No. 7 Penn State* - expect PSU to do better than MN, and feel good about beating SYR 8(

*No. 19 North Carolina at Connecticut* - @ Uconn? ... @UCONN?  And how_the_fuck is NC at #19?  I blame FL ballot box miscounts.

*Stanford at Wake Forest* - Ooohh.... a gem of brain bowl.  At least it is a cross-conference game.  Still won't watch (yawn), but Ooohhh....nice.

*No. 9 Brigham Young at Tulane* - welcome to the Top10.  Enjoy your stay for a month (until TCU) or two (until Utah)...and though they are the only other 2 ranked opponents on your schedule, you have them at home.  I sense you'll be in the BCS bowls this year 

*No. 18 Notre Dame at Michigan* - ahhahahahaah....wait, why isn't this on NBC?  As much as I hate both teams, there is a chance I'll be flipping through this, cheering for a 2-2 tie, broken when Charlie chokes on a football and MICH wins the game by coin toss.

*UCLA at Tennessee* - go Vols....try not to lose too bad...still debating if I'll watch.

*South Carolina at No. 21 Georgia* - can UGA pull their jocks off the ground now, and actually play?  I expect so.

*No. 3 USC at No. 8 Ohio State* - I still feel both teams are over-ranked, and weaker than people wish to believe (yes, Pryor is good, but he is one man and he isn't perfect).  I predict USC comes out the winner, not because of a dislike for tOSU, but more for my feel for which team is more over-hyped and less real-deal.


Edit - PB just killed my afternoon, thank you.  I think I know what I'll be doing Friday night if date night is spent with myself.


----------



## hoopyfrood

^ Don't forget!!

Saturday
Cal  vs. Eastern Washington          2:30 p.m. PT


----------



## Pander Bear

> South Carolina at No. 21 Georgia - can UGA pull their jocks off the ground now, and actually play? I expect so.



I am sincerely worried. I'm really happy that cocks fan doesn't post here this year. I think the only thing we have going is the profoundly defensive nature of this series in recent memory. Maybe cox and the offense can get it together this time around.



> UCLA at Tennessee - go Vols....try not to lose too bad...still debating if I'll watch.


 This is my game of the week, just because I like watching these two conferences play, no matter who wins. Tenn actually looked ready for a minor marquee game like this during week one, so I'm down.



> No. 3 USC at No. 8 Ohio State - I still feel both teams are over-ranked, and weaker than people wish to believe (yes, Pryor is good, but he is one man and he isn't perfect). I predict USC comes out the winner, not because of a dislike for tOSU, but more for my feel for which team is more over-hyped and less real-deal.



Why even bother watching. USC by 14+. I'm sorry, but there's overrated, and then there's THE Over Rated University. Pryor is a fine athlete, but the whole squad is not up to the challenge. USC will drop a conference game late in the season, and OSU will scrape together enough wins to make thier loss to Penn State "meaningful".


----------



## Pander Bear

I tuned into to Clemson/GT just in time to watch clemson blow it.

I know I'm _supposed_ to hate clemson for reasons that predate the fall of the berlin wall, but I really hate GT more for handing us a loss last year, so I'm a little bummed.


----------



## StaffWriter

I was rooting for a daisy cutter at the 50 yard line at GT v Clemson.


----------



## LapDawg

HAHAHA Baby Kiffin. Even Daddy couldn't save your pitiful offense. Jonathan Crompton should never start another game for Tennessee.

Ohio State...great game. The defense played their hearts out. Maybe Pryor will learn to be composed late in the game in the next two years. I imagine he will.

Michigan/ND...wow...just wow. 

LOL other OSU. There's a reason Houston has good attributes in the NCAA video game! :D

Overall, a great week 2 of college football! Lots of excitement and close games.


----------



## Too many doses

lol PB that ND story had me in stitches lol .  Also I assume you're a UGA fan, living in Atlanta and all am I correct?


----------



## axl blaze

I went to the OSU game yesterday, and it really was the best birthday present I have ever gotten (my mom called and said: "hey, are you sitting down?") - and the stadium was electric. I think only a handful of you can ascertain what a stadium full of 107, 000 people is really like (the other really big football schools out there, maybe down South).

it just really kills me to see OSU lose, after pretty much outplaying the Trojans for 85 minutes. the defense is young, but they did play their asses off. it seemed like, for once, a team was more athletic than USC (a theme I think you will see in a couple more Trojans games).

Pete Carroll played Tressel-ball the entire game, and I'm not sure why. props to him for going for it so many times on 4th and short. these are things that Jim Tressel needs to start instituting; specially if he wants to keep his job. he can very well be considered to be "on the hot seat."

because when you think about it OSU could have beaten Texas last year, and should have beaten Penn State last year. much like USC, Ohio State attracts the big name prospects that want to make football their career. however, the Buckeyes are simply being outcoached the last couple of years.

Pete Carrol had a good game plan, despite the Trojans being mostly outplayed. Carrol is the master of in-game adjustments and I have no doubt that he played a large role in orchestrating that game winning drive.

Terrele Pryor is a great athlete, but he needs to manage the clock a lot better. it's hard to put trust in him to march down the field in a two minute drill. Matt Barkley wasn't special, but he won the game. winning in the Horseshoe will give a freshman QB one helluva confidence boost. no other frosh QB has ever won a game in Columbus - as say what you will about the Buckeyes it is still a very difficult place to play. just ask Colt McCoy.

anyways, I'm pretty devastated but it is nothing new to a Buckeye fan in the last couple of years. OSU played well and I think they should win the Big Ten, of course, with Penn State looming. the Buckeyes are always BCS bound (the BCS gives the program constant rimjobs over how much money the fanbase spends) and I would be happy if they played a team like Oklahoma and won.


----------



## LapDawg

Pete may have said go for it on 4th, but Jeremy Bates makes the play calls on offense. Credit him for dialing up the right plays at the right time.

The pace of the game was definitely in favor of OSU, but they never could take full control of the game. Field position is nice and all, but when you can't cash in and leave your team vulnerable for the loss, you're ultimately never in control of the game.

It's sad to see you go from being so jacked at the beginning of the season believing OSU would win this game to settling for a hopeful BCS appearance and beating your fellow brother in big game disappointments, Axl. Surely there's more to hope for than that...like a rematch with Texas at least.


----------



## LapDawg

TheLoveBandit said:


> But Pac-10....the 'bias' claim...  Based on what?



Check some BCS history...USC being no.1 in both human polls but not making the championship game, giving LSU a cheap claim at the championship. Oregon being jobbed out of the championship game by Nebraska, who got pounded by Colorado in the Big 12 championship and then by Miami in the NC. Cal being bullshitted out of a Rose Bowl because Mack Brown's a lobbying piece of shit. UDub not getting a sniff of consideration for the National Championship over FSU and Miami when Miami was all pissed they didn't get it because they beat FSU. Who beat Miami that year? UDub. There also could've been some complaints about Oregon not getting a BCS berth in 2005 despite being 11-1. This stems from not getting a high ranking early in the season, which would've been maintained and likely would've gotten them a BCS berth instead of having a couple of other teams ahead of them that had 2 losses like OSU and ND.

Combine that with the general disregard by east coast fans (Big 10, SEC) that somehow the Pac-10 isn't up to snuff with their conferences and you have your bias...along with the general preseason top 25 garbage the Pac-10 usually deals with.


----------



## axl blaze

I think that Texas is National Championship bound, don't you?! I have them playing Florida (and hopefully winning).

I'm not settling for a BCS appearance. at Ohio State, you pretty much have to make a BCS game every year or it is a failure of a year.

field position is nice (albeit boring), and I was surprised as to how easy it was to make USC play Tressel-ball. that scheme works when Tressel has the superior athletes.

needless to say, I am still jacked about the season. it just sucks to not get into a National Championship game - but this year is most certainly a rebuilding year. while the SEC is the top dog this year - I think that in a post Tebow, Stafford, and Alabama defense world - the mighty SEC might need to take a couple years to rebuild. which was sad as I will be, because SEC football is by far the most fun to watch, it will be interesting to see who picks up the guard. an older, more experienced OSU is more than likely the front runner (with Bradford and McCoy gone).

anyways, I give respect to OSU for schedueling such a grueling game so early in the season. they did it for two years against Texas and they did it for two years against Southern Cal.


----------



## StaffWriter

Very exciting game, UGA v SCar. I'm sure it took a few years off my life just watching the entire game. Most improved player has to be Richard Samuel, who seems to no longer go down just at the thought of contact. I even saw some spin moves reminiscent of Knowshon Moreno. Reminds me of Musa Smith. Curran saves the game on that tipped ball. What a save! I think everyone expected a 12 to 9 game...hahahaha. Branden Smith needs to get a grip on the ball. But that boy has some sppeeeeeddd. Both he and Orson Charles are so fast, reminding me of Harvin/Demps/Louis of Florida. Glad to see we added pure speed to our offense. AJ Green is the best receiver in the SEC, period. He's better than Julio Jones. Cox has been given every excuse in the book, was the flu, now chronic shoulder condition. I'd like to see Mettenberger or Murray (esp. Murray) to get some reps. Even Logan Gray should have a chance. Too bad we don't have any (besides Tennessee Tech) patsies so we can give these two freshmen some game speed experience. I hate having close games with the likes of South Carolina, but I am happy to see some improvement from the last game and see some real jewels in our class of freshmen. I'm gonna have problems saying goodbye to Rennie at the end of the season. Classy guy all round. GO DAWGS! Focus Arkansas!


----------



## Pander Bear

StaffWriter said:


> I was rooting for a daisy cutter at the 50 yard line at GT v Clemson.



It would have been beautiful

What I watched:

ND/Michigan

God, the race from the bottom. I was definitely pulling for michigan, and I'm pretty pleased to see their QB actually executing. Anything to shut Lou Holtz up, you know.  Jimmy Clausen isn't anything special, and the squad looked no better than the legends squad that played the japanese team earlier this year (at least that's when I watched it).

UGA/SC

Not the dull game I was expecting. Definitely my game of the week, for thrills and great plays-- whether we won or lost. The UGA secondary (actually the whole defense) is really lackluster. I think we sacked Garcia once, which is just unacceptable down here, and we were completely unable to play against short passes since our zone was so loose. its a good thing the game only lasts 60 minutes, because you could see how Gassed UGA was on SC's last drive. I thik we're looking at a 4 loss season, minimum, but I'll be happy with whatever.

I don't have the skepticism regarding Cox, though. I'd say he's done a pretty good job all things considered. I'm more concerned about his replacement in the coming season.

USC/OSU

gah, what a boring game. Kudos to the buckeyes for keeping it close, though. Honestly, the action was so slow, i didnt watch much, but the storied rivalry angle is getting old.


----------



## axl blaze

looks like Michigan is trying real hard not to be a NCAA cellar dwellar, again this year.

watch out. my guess is that since they have finally found a QB that runs the type of offense Coach Dick Rod likes to run, they could very well give teams like Ohio State a run for their money.


----------



## faris

so nobody wants to mention the SMACKDOWN Auburn put on Mississippi State last night??  i got tired of texting my brother updates cuz every time i got done texting it was another AU TD.   589yds with 2 players over 100yds in back-to-back games (school record)...not bad.


----------



## Pander Bear

I've been meaning to ask you how your plainsmen have been doing, darling.


----------



## LapDawg

axl blaze said:


> I think that Texas is National Championship bound, don't you?! I have them playing Florida (and hopefully winning).
> 
> I was surprised as to how easy it was to make USC play Tressel-ball. that scheme works when Tressel has the superior athletes.



"superior athletes" eh? Those "superior athletes" couldn't keep themselves from losing at home to a true freshman who started just his 2nd game of his career. I'm surprised you were surprised USC was a run-oriented offense considering that fact. It was going to be a tough passing day for the Trojans and if OSU could contain the run, which they did for a good portion of the game, then they would have a shot to win.

Just swallow the bitter pill Axl...don't let it sit on your tongue. 

As for Texas...they didn't exactly look like the real deal against Wyoming...so we'll see what happens when they play tougher competition. I think the Big 12 schedule will give them some trouble.


----------



## Pander Bear

best watching of the week-- for a SEC fan anyway-- GA troopers fistbump in front of steve spurrier.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oKNTu-EssjU&feature=player_embedded


----------



## cravNbeets

LapDawg said:


> "superior athletes" eh? Those "superior athletes" couldn't keep themselves from losing at home to a true freshman who started just his 2nd game of his career. .




i think what axl meant that tressel ball did not work because we do not have superior athletes... 

wondering why so many monday morning qb's are getting upset w/ tressel for being too conservative.  imo 2 of his risky decisions came back to bite the buckeyes big time (end of 2nd half and of course the end of the 4th)

that was a tough loss but i think osu played well overall.  defense and special teams were outstanding... pryor had flashes of the greatness that he's capable of but in the end his immaturity and poor decision making shines through


----------



## LapDawg

cravNbeets said:


> i think what axl meant that tressel ball did not work because we do not have superior athletes...
> 
> wondering why so many monday morning qb's are getting upset w/ tressel for being too conservative.  imo 2 of his risky decisions came back to bite the buckeyes big time (end of 2nd half and of course the end of the 4th)
> 
> that was a tough loss but i think osu played well overall.  defense and special teams were outstanding... pryor had flashes of the greatness that he's capable of but in the end his immaturity and poor decision making shines through



I may be wrong in my interpretation of Axl's comment, but I'm also going off of what he's said previously about the Trojans and how he's not impressed with them. Judging by my own opinions of the game, it's not hard for me to fathom OSU fans thinking their players were somehow superior athletes despite not winning the game. Actually, it reminded me of Leinart's crying after losing to Texas saying they were the "better team" heh.


----------



## cravNbeets

actually upon further review,  you may be correct jefe.


----------



## axl blaze

this is the first time that I can say that I would take the athletes from the Ohio State University and not the Southern California Trojans. save for McKnight, not that explosive of a group this year. USC won because of better coaching and that they found a way to win late in the ballgame. I give them props, they played as a great unit for the last five minutes of the game.

but again, I can't see why you fail to fathom the fact that this years roster is nowhere near the extremely talented and gifted roster that USC usually fields? they are still good, but not the usual great.


----------



## LapDawg

^when did I say this team is as good as previous USC teams? I've never mentioned anything of the sort. Truth be told I think they're in for a challenging year because the QB position is currently at its most questionable point in the Pete Carroll era. The fact of the matter is, however, despite having a lot of new defensive starters and a true freshman QB, they went into the Horseshoe and won. That's impressive. 

My guess is if Mark Sanchez had stuck around, this game wouldn't have even been that close...and you would've seen the more typical flashy style of USC prevail than the one we saw with Barkley running things. I'm also guessing that if that happened, you wouldn't be claiming OSU has the "superior athletes."


----------



## axl blaze

Mark Sanchez would have changed the whole equation, he was good - and he is doing good in the NFL. I hope well for him, I liked his playing style in the NCAA and I am loving it in the NFL (plus people say I look like him, so you have to say he is rather good looking).

I don't want to keep on beating a dead horse, but yeah - Barkley is mediocre, but he did go into Columbus and win. say what you want about the Buckeyes, I can count the home losses on one hand in Tressel's entire era. he has to be feeling pretty good about himself. Tressel, on the other hand, most likely isn't so high. Buckeye fans can't be content with beating Michigan and winning the Big Ten - because the Big Ten hasn't proved much (although I predict a changing of the guard in a year or two). I really don't want to talk about USC anymore.


----------



## LapDawg

^fair enough!

UCLA QB Kevin Prince is out 3-4 weeks with a broken jaw and 4 players have been suspended for the K-State game for violating team rules...bah.

I'm not so bummed about Prince being out since Brehaut is behind him and he's the golden child of Norm and Rick, so I'd like to see him in action, but the four guys being suspended, 3 of them freshmen, is a bummer. Courtney Viney played a pretty good game against Tennessee so he may be missed...that is unless K-State can't throw the ball.


----------



## faris

Pander Bear said:


> I've been meaning to ask you how your plainsmen have been doing, darling.



considering everyone thought they would crash after tuberville got canned, i'm impressed.


----------



## axl blaze

the real story in college football is the Miami Hurricanes. the last two Thursdays, they have absolutely demolished top 20 teams. is this a coming back to glory party for the Canes? with sophomore Jacory Harris under center, I am a firm believer in the athletic ability of the U. although I enjoyed their fall from grace, it would be nice to see them back on top (of at least the ACC).


----------



## LapDawg

Miami demolished FSU? On a Thursday?


----------



## Pander Bear

faris said:


> considering everyone thought they would crash after tuberville got canned, i'm impressed.



I am reserving judgement for divisional play. 



> the real story in college football is the Miami Hurricanes.



Its hardly the real story-- its just the easy story to write because people want to believe that its time for them to get their acts together. IDK, I think a more compelling story would be that the WAC looks like a better conference, top to bottom, than either the ACC or the big east this year, and its going to make bowl season fucking contentious again.


----------



## TheLoveBandit

it's just easy to write because it's on Thursday night   I was laughing when it was listed for a long time as NOT being broadcast - the game between FSU and Miami - reflection of how irrelevant they'd both become.  Without considering the level of competition (pass rush), I will say that I like Miami (of Florida  ) 's QB Harris.  He _is_ pretty calm and collected and appears to be handling the role very well....but maybe I'm just feeding on the noise from the talking heads as they blowjob him every game   In the meantime, anyone want to take the bet on FSU only being down a touchdown playing at BYU this weekend?  

Jefe - I still want to come back and argue about the east coast bias thing a bit  more, mostly for the sake of argument, but I really don't have any facts for a rebuttal at this time.   As such, I'll be back after I refill my cup of stfu...it was getting cold.

I will have a chuckle at the "better atheletes" argument out of Axl, since I don't quite see it his way   Effort, yes.  Ability, mostly yes.  But if you really want to compare tOSU to USC...I think you'll find USC 2-3 deep as equal or better in most positions.  The big downfall in that game, and others for tOSU will be the coaching...and eventually that will start eroding the talent, IMO.  Great read here, btw, regarding how coaching is killing tOSU.  I'm wonder if Axl is laying early groundwork in case Miami (of FL) ends up against them in a bowl game ... with "better atheletes" losing again 



> I think a more compelling story would be that the WAC looks like a better conference, top to bottom, than either the ACC or the big east this year, and its going to make bowl season fucking contentious again



Agreed.  I'd take the WAC and an autobid over ACC, and most cartainly over the Big Easy, at this point.  Part of me also wants to see the MWC standup again, after having caused some trouble for the PAC10 in recent times.  Though, if we are doing title-bouts, we may end up giving the MAC the auto-bid from the Big10+1 before the end of the season   (And no, the SEC isn't handing thiers over to the Sun Belt...yet).


Gah, lots more to say....but no time to say it.  I'll be back, hopefully to not gloat too much if (when?) UF stomps UT tomorrow.  Gawd I hate Kiffen.


----------



## StaffWriter

Georgia Tech gave me an early gift Thursday night by their self destruction against the Hurricanes, but I have some concerns about the Dawgs travelling to Fayettenam to play Arkansas tonight. It's a trap game. We went on the road to OK St. and got beat, won a tough one at home against Carolina and now we have to travel back to the heartland to face a pretty tough QB and set of recievers. Unproven for sure, but this is their chance to prove that Ark. can be contenders in the SEC West. I hope these young bulldogs keep their composure and continue to show flashes of greatness (Boykin, Smith and Samuel). Joe Cox just needs to be smart and go to AJ Green. Arky seems to have a swiss cheese D and I'd love to see big ol' Richard Samuel hammer his way to a couple of touchdowns. Go Dawgs! Game Prediction: 31 UGA-28 BBQ. I agree with LoveBandit about Jacory Harris' demeanor. He seems to be a level headed kid and looks to be the future for the U. I hate Miami, but they look good and I'd rather have them win the ACC than Georgia Tech and their little high school offense.

BTW: Cal looks like real contenders in the PAC 10. Jahvid Best has 3 TD's on the day and their QB looks poised. Cal's defense looks hella good.


----------



## hoopyfrood

I pray that cal goes to the rosebowl (national title game!).  I've got tickets!  Well, they COULD go to the other rosebowl game this year, I've got tickets to that too.


----------



## LapDawg

Wooo UDUB!


----------



## StaffWriter

^^Good call, LapDawg.


----------



## Pander Bear

UDUB indeed. Played with lots of heart. Twas a good game to watch.


----------



## hoopyfrood

Oh boy. Love to see USC lose to other pac-10 teams.


----------



## axl blaze

TheLoveBandit said:


> I will have a chuckle at the "better atheletes" argument out of Axl, since I don't quite see it his way   Effort, yes.  Ability, mostly yes.  But if you really want to compare tOSU to USC...I think you'll find USC 2-3 deep as equal or better in most positions.  The big downfall in that game, and others for tOSU will be the coaching...
> 
> I'm wonder if Axl is laying early groundwork in case Miami (of FL) ends up against them in a bowl game ... with "better atheletes" losing again



meh, I still believe that this year OSU has more talent than USC (which is never usually the case). but since nobody else on other sides of the country can follow this, the point is moot. you are right, OSU is getting out-couched. the talent at OSU wasn't there the last two or three years - but this year the talent is there (albeit young).

and for what it's worth I think that Ohio State will play either Oklahoma or Cal in the Rose Bowl this year, not Miami by a long shot. however, the Buckeyes are playing "the U" for two years in a row, starting next year. after that it is Oklahoma. gotta give them props for scheduling the teams, hopefully they will pull out a win.

speaking of Cal, they are looking pretty damn good. they might have the best RB in the nation right now. you can count USC to lose to one hilariously bad Pac-10 team a year, and they just did. much to the chagrin of all of you, I would think that UW should give some props to the Buckeyes - the only hit the Scarlet and Grey defense had on the freshman QB put him out for this weekend. which I am sure deflated some of their offensive rhythm.

off topic, Jim Tressel's coaching style is really grating me. interesting to note OSU graduate and former coach Urban Meyer has some sort of stipulation in his contract allowing him to opt out to coach at Notre Dame or OSU. since ND has been trying desperately to get him to join their program, and he has not yet, I doubt he will go to a dismal South Bend. as much as I think Coach Meyer is a cock face - you gotta love the way he stays on top of the modern game of football.

re: Pander Bear (via IM). yeah, the ACC is whack. I was in no way trying to glorify that conference. however, Jacory Harris is a straight baller!


----------



## axl blaze

and I almost forgot, it would have been great for the Michigan State Spartans to best the Notre Dame Fighting Irish today. lets not forget that Sparty (MSU) is a very incomplete football team this year, but they haven't been beaten by ND since 2004 (if my memory serves me correct). MSU was intercepted at the 10 yard line, right after their QB missed a wide open reciever in the end zone.

if ND lost at home to an abysmal MSU, I'm sure Charlie Weiss would be fired in the next couple weeks.


----------



## TheLoveBandit

I was a bit piqued by UW in their loss to LSU.  Having them beat USC is just splendiferous.  I will now call myself a bandwagon fan of the Huskies for this season.  Besides, I like purple. 

UF-UT was a win that felt kinda like a loss to a lot of the Gator fans.  I suppose that's the effect of chewing on hate for months on end, and not having a real good feel for what UT is capable of....or, perhaps more accurately, having a game where things didn't go as well as desired.  The defense gave too much credit to Crompton, and should have sold out on the run like UCLA did last week - force the QB to beat you, because he can't.  Had we done that, we'd have had an extra body in the box and they wouldn't have been able to get half the offense they mustered.  On the other side of the ball, Tebow with an INT and a (stripped) fumble, may have cost himself the Heisman. In that race (IMO), Bradford got knocked out and won't catch up; McCoy will remain a front runner so long as he doesn't fuck up primarily as he falls to the sympathy vote (hey, TT and SB got theres... 8) which pisses me off - freaking earn it THIS year...and that goes for TT as well, hence my saying he lost some ground with today's game).  I'm waiting for MICH to put that freshman QB on the list, but it won't get traction. What will get traction?  J Best for Cal....real deal, and I fully expect him to earn his way into the conversation.  Keep it up like he's doing so far...give him a ticket to NY.

Right now...I'm watching TT-Tex, to see if Tex can win and impress well enough to jump UF in the rankings. Yeah we won, and a lot of people won't switch their vote unless the reigning champ loses (bullshit in my mind), but UF did not look like the#1 team in the country to me today.  If Tex can win decent, I put them ahead of UF in the polls...but I don't get a vote.

Other fun stuff so far - Gophers playing tough as much as they did with Cal (fucking Gophers! :D ).  Last night's Fresno State game taking Boise State to the ropes a few times before getting steamrolled.  Oregon's fugly uniforms.  Ooopss....gotta run, UGA-ARKy is looking like another fun one


----------



## StaffWriter

Wooooo Pig! I'm glad that one's over. More like a Big 12 shootout. Dawgs win another in the SEC and I no longer hold doubt about Joe Cox and our offense, putting up "half a hundred" as Darth Visor once said. Most nerve-racking game since....last week against Carolina. I don't know if I'm gonna live through this season if our D doesn't lock down and we don't get any discipline. I finally took my 2 Klonopin in the fourth quarter. What a game. Our defense sucks though.


----------



## Pander Bear

ya, it really reflects poorly on the conference that you're seeing scores like the ones uga has put up the past two weeks. Good watchin' though. I like being on the edge of my seat.


As for how uga played-- 

does the defense need to tighten up? Absolutely! But if you took away the gratuitous turnovers, the scores would be much more to our liking-- and unlike massive systemic defense problems, turnovers is something you can train and condition out-- so i'm optimistic. Regardless, we're going to run up against programs that absolutely outclass us this year, and idk how its going to go.


----------



## StaffWriter

We made Mallet look like a Heisman Trophy winner last night with serious lax defense. I don't know what's wrong with our zone schemes but it seemed like everyone was out of position and Razorback receivers just needed to catch the ball and run. I think it's part youth and part coaching by Willie Martinez. I was never on the "Fire Willie" bandwagon, but I think there needs to be a change after the past two games. Joe Cox showed great leadership and I'm glad we could overcome costly penalties and turnovers. Hopefully our team is just tired. We'll see what happens when we play the tougher teams on our schedule. Florida didn't exactly look invincible yesterday, either. SEC win is an SEC win tho. Go Dawgs.


----------



## axl blaze

that was a great Dawgs win. even when you are in rebuilding mode, you gotta win most of your conference games. UGA benefits from great fundamental coaching and discipline from Mark Richt, which is why their lack of defensive tightness is surprising.


----------



## Pander Bear

we;;, we all remember seeing the defense melt down mid way through last season, letting kentucky hang like 30+ points on us. I'm officially on the fire willie martinez bandwagon.


----------



## axl blaze

you guys all want to play a game with me? sometimes I get so lonely in the middle of week, when all I want to hear is grown men grunting on the football field and a cold beer in my hand (or whiskey in the flask, if I am at the Horseshoe ).

the game is pick the Top 2 of the major college football conferences. who do you think will finish number one and number two? I am just going to do the major conferences, but you more learned gentlemen can include some of the BCS busting conferences.

*Big Ten:*

1. Penn State - they are quick to tout their undefeated record (along with Michigan, Wisconsin, yadda yadda) but whom have they beaten? at least they have won big under their improved QB. facing off against OSU at Happy Valley gives them points.
2. Ohio State - as much as all of you know I would love to put them on top, I was expecting QB sensation Terrelle Pryor to have developed more of a passing threat. nobody can catch him when he does decide to run, however. the defense is without many top stars, but is still playing inspired. can Michigan sneak in?

*Big 12: *

1. Texas - this team should make it to the National Championship, and them playing agianst Florida should be a great game.
2. Oklahoma - Bradford will be back, and so should the Sooners

*Pac-10:*

1. Cal - Jahvid Best is the best player in the NCAA not named Tebow or McCoy.
2. Southern Cal - despite them losing to Washington, they should compete for the Pac-10 title and a trip to the Rose Bowl.

*SEC*

1. Florida - still the top dogs of the South.
2. Ole Miss/Alabama - both are great football teams, but they haven't really played the best competition for me to be a good judge. some help SEC fans? either one of these teams could beat Florida and end up in the National Championship, however I think Alabama is more perfectly poised to make itself a candidate.

*ACC*

1. Maimi - I am going to take them over Virginia Tech, because it's obvious how much of a bandwagon fan I've become of Jacory Harris and the upstart Hurricanes.
2. Virginia Tech - the Hokies/Canes game is looming, and so is Virginia Tech's staunch defense.

*Big East*

1. Cincinnati - they look just as good as ever, despite not playing anybody yet. the question is, who is the second best team in the Big East? I have no idea...

I just decided to do top 2, but if you all are inclined, maybe top three would be better?


----------



## StaffWriter

^^That's pretty much how I see it. Not so fun, eh? LOL


----------



## axl blaze

wow, I wish I would have waited after that Ole Miss game where Sneed self-destructed, to make that post.


----------



## hoopyfrood

cal v oregon in 10 hours. I'm stoked.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Miami will beat Virginia Tech easy today. 35-10. This Miami team with Jacory Harris, the receivers, Coop and James out of the backfield and an underrated defense has a decent shot at the NC.

 Florida is not the same on offense without Harvin and will not make it out of the SEC, not with Alabama waiting for them in the conference championship. As a Miami fan, the only two teams that scare me are Alabama and Texas. OU would be a much more challenging team if not for Bradford's injury, which he should be back for by the time we play him, but he will also be rusty. I cannot wait for that game.

Also can't wait to revenge OSU next year for that robbery back in 2003.


----------



## TheLoveBandit

axl blaze said:


> wow, I wish I would have waited after that Ole Miss game where Sneed self-destructed, to make that post.




I knew there was a reason I hesitated in gloating on having 3 of the top 4 in one conference   And, for the very same reason I will hesitate further on 'king of each conference' projections until after some more in-conference games have been played for everyone.  Though, I'll also state that I probably won't play much attention to the Big Easy, no matter what. 

I will say that I like Miami, but there is a voice in my head saying a) they are getting the hype because they are getting the TV time; and b ) they are getting the hype based on beating ranked teams....when the rankings are showing more than ever to be bullshit at this point in the season.  Still, I do like them being at or near the top of the ACC (yes, projection, despite my saying I won't).

I'm imagining PSU riding to the top of the Big10+1, but not expecting it.  Too many chances for upsets, for them to be exposed, for them to look past a game.  They aren't so utterly unbeatable that they can put on jerseys, and win without leaving the locker room.  Same goes for TEX in the Big12, though there is more of a chance for them to make it through, IMO - in part because of the chip on their shoulder, in part because the rest of the conferece _feels themselves_ inferior, whether they are or not.  And like FL, TX is getting so much (bullshit) poll hype, it will keep them up there even if they trip on a game.  Which brings me to FL....and as much as I love my team, and will accept the reasons-excuses about illness and a lack of depth at WR....I am not sure they'll make the SECCG, much less the NC.  I'd lean to AL at this point in the SEC, but given USCe (Gamecocks, as opposed to USCw Trojans) upsetting Ole Miss (overranked)....I want to see more conference games before really picking a favorite.  PAC10, I'm liking CAL with Best, and would be tickled pink for them to beat USCw.  I'd be a little more ecstatic if any other team _also_ beat USCw this season. :D


----------



## Too many doses

Lol at the gator haters. We won't win cause Harvin isn't here? Demps is faster than harvin, Rainey is the same, oh and we have like the best third down back inthe country: Moody. I will admit the receiving took a hit but still our D is still solid and we aren't pushovers.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Too many doses said:


> Lol at the gator haters. We won't win cause Harvin isn't here? Demps is faster than harvin, Rainey is the same, oh and we have like the best third down back inthe country: Moody. I will admit the receiving took a hit but still our D is still solid and we aren't pushovers.



I hate the Gators, don't get me wrong. You guys are pussies who refuse to play us every year because you get all whiny about your SEC schedule. To that, I say, if you want to be the champs you got to beat the champs. Especially if those champs are in your own state.

However, I will not shit on your talent this year. You guys are great. I just think that without Harvin and with the emergence of other programs, you are not the best anymore. You have a monster defense and a great QB, but Rainey and Demps are nowhere near as good as Harvin. It's an insult to one of the most dynamic playmakers of all time to compare him to them. They are as fast, but not nearly as shifty and reliable. Moody as the best third down back in the country is a joke.

 So to summarize my point, the Gators are a great, top 5 team, but I doubt they make it to the NC this year with Alabama in the conference.


----------



## Too many doses

Who is us? Dude Alabama won't make it past lsu soooo yeah.... BTW we are missing Murphy more than harvin. Don't attack our run game, I already pointed out why. Our receivers are the Achilles heel this year.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Too many doses said:


> Who is us? Dude Alabama won't make it past lsu soooo yeah.... BTW we are missing Murphy more than harvin. Don't attack our run game, I already pointed out why. Our receivers are the Achilles heel this year.



Miami bitch. And LSU is not going to beat Alabama (although I would like for that to happen). And I already attacked your run game, saying that it's pretty good but not the best in the nation.


----------



## Too many doses

Miami lol. This ain't the 80s. They might lose today, and the ACC is so weak even if they went tithe NC they would lose as they aren't tested enough. Kinda like a PAC 10 team other than USC. I will say though I really like your QB and recievers. Just saw a stat that 10 players have over 10 YPC. That's damn good man.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Too many doses said:


> Miami lol. This ain't the 80s. They might lose today, and the ACC is so weak even if they went tithe NC they would lose as they aren't tested enough. Kinda like a PAC 10 team other than USC. I will say though I really like your QB and recievers. Just saw a stat that 10 players have over 10 YPC. That's damn good man.



It ain't the 80's but guess what? We've won NC's in the 90's and 2000's as well. The ACC is also a tougher conference than the media would have you believe, especially with the resurgence of FSU and the emergence of Georgia Tech and North Carolina. And what planet are you coming from "the Canes won't be tested"? We beat two ranked teams and are about to take on Virginia Tech today and Oklahoma next week. If we win those two games, which I think we will, there is nobody in the country who can beat us. Not even Florida.

Oh, I heard Tebow has the swine flu by the way. I send my regards.


----------



## StaffWriter

Major Wright and Tebow have a respiratory illness and travelled separately. Hopefully UK can get some kind of advantage and win this thing. I doubt it though.


----------



## Too many doses

It's funny how fans of losing teams hope for tebow to have swine flu. Says alot about your teams. And SW why can't we just get along .


----------



## johanneschimpo

How'd MJ do that time he played with the flu? Oh yeah, he went on to win the NBA championship (_again_).





Be careful what you wish for guys, that super-mutant influenza won't stop Tebow, just make him stronger...


----------



## Too many doses

3 said:


> It ain't the 80's but guess what? We've won NC's in the 90's and 2000's as well. The ACC is also a tougher conference than the media would have you believe, especially with the resurgence of FSU and the emergence of Georgia Tech and North Carolina. And what planet are you coming from "the Canes won't be tested"? We beat two ranked teams and are about to take on Virginia Tech today and Oklahoma next week. If we win those two games, which I think we will, there is nobody in the country who can beat us. Not even Florida.
> 
> Oh, I heard Tebow has the swine flu by the way. I send my regards.



Dude its not even the end of the first quarter and your down 14.  Come back and hate on the gators after your team is more than just hype.


----------



## TheLoveBandit

3 said:


> I hate the Gators, don't get me wrong. You guys are pussies who refuse to play us every year because you get all whiny about your SEC schedule. To that, I say, if you want to be the champs you got to beat the champs. Especially if those champs are in your own state.





3 said:


> Miami bitch.



Beat the champ to be the champ?  Let's see....2008, 2006, 1996....and your last championship was....?  Oh yeah, 2001 ...and before that was 1991.  You may have 5 to our 3, but who has most recently been the champ?  That would make us the one you gotta beat to be the champ, I believe.  Hence your whining about not getting to play us, I suppose.

But wait!  What do I see?  Sept 26, 2008 .... MIA 3 - UF 26 ... and your bitch of a coach pissing about a field goal?

Tying to beat you to your response - the last time MIA beat UF was 2003 with a much closer score of 33-38 but MIA coming out the winner.  What can I say, we were Zooked, and we shouldn't have even been that close.  We're Meyered now, better watch out, he knows how to win. 




Too many doses said:


> Dude its not even the end of the first quarter and your down 14.  Come back and hate on the gators after your team is more than just hype.











Nice troll by the way   One thing you didn't bring up to tmd which I will - Moody as a 3rd down back is NOT the best in the nation, unless you consider number of fumbles an positive characteristic   You're on the mark though with our other backs being faster, but not in the same class as a 'player' with Harvin


----------



## hoopyfrood

as much as it pains me to say this, deep down, I knew that cal was overrated.  :'(


----------



## LapDawg

I can't believe ASU choked so badly against Georgia...damn you Dennis Erickson.


----------



## Too many doses

Youre right TLB moody was balling on more than 3rd down


----------



## axl blaze

a lot of football was played this weekend! looks like the Hurricanes hit a brick wall in Virginia Tech's staunch defense, and most importantly, a very great coach in Frank Beamer. I believe on the collegiate level, that the coaching staff can supercede the players (most of the time) in importance. have I overhyped Miami? perhaps. they beat two teams in Georgia Tech and Florida State that were supossed to have good years but have kind of stumbled. we will see next week when the Boomer Sooners play the U.

lots of top 10 teams faltered yesterday, where the Top 3 perpetually took care of business. Alabama, Florida, and Texas are playing football unequal to the rest of the country. it was sad to see Cal and Jahvid Best go down, and it is sad to see the Pac-10 implode on itself. however, we all knew Cal wasn't that good because they went toe-to-toe with a very mediocre Minnesota Golden Gopher team. heh, I just wish Ohio State could play USC now.

it's great to be an Ohio State fan, finally a contrast of two weeks ago. the Buckeyes haven't been scored on for 8 quarters. even though the first 4 of those quarters come from Toledo, they were averaging 42 ppg prior to this, and Illinois is not so good but we all know that they can and should score. I am a believer that whenever your team pitches a shut-out, it is a very very good thing. Ohio State has come together defensively. the offense needs a little bit more work, and it would be real nice to see Terrelle Pryor develop more in his sophomore season a la Troy Smith and the way he took care of business.

Penn State, a team like the entirity of the SEC who plays cupcakes in out of conference matches, got sidelined by an Iowa Hawkeyes team that shouldn't be good at all, sans the great Shonn Greene. I was also rooting for Miss State to best the impressive Jefferson-led Louisiana State Tigers, but LSU is too good to be losing like that.

it will be impressive to see the top 10 come out today. surely, Ohio State is in and Penn State is out. do you all think it's possible for Boise State to leapfrog LSU? what team will fill the gap that Ole Miss has left behind?


----------



## Too many doses

I agree axl, I cant wait see the new rankings.  This is why college football pwns the pro's.


----------



## axl blaze

that's where I disagree. pro football is my most favorite display of sports in any of its form. the NFL has such great athletes, that they game is so pure, powerful, and not to mention fast. everything moves so fast. the parity of the NFL is a beautiful thing as well, in the first two or three weeks of the season - most of the teams are so evenly matched it makes for a great watching experience.

one thing I love about college football is the passion. while some professional teams have that type of passion (thankfully my Steelers do), almost all of the college football teams have passionate fans. I can go in a bar anywhere in the country and argue with that country's college football team's fan for hours. also, I like riots and lighting things on fire. while OSU hasn't had one of those for about four years, I believe our day will come.

nothing beats the NFL. it's just so beautiful to watch.


----------



## The_Chef

It's all about the maize & blue. Michigan baby, 4 and 0... we're baaaaaaaaack! The ability to destroy a planet is insignificant next to the power of the Forcier and the running backs are pretty keen too. However, with all that being said, the less that is said about the defense, particularly against the run, the better.


----------



## StaffWriter

I don't have much to say about Georgia after last night's game. ASU's defense looked pretty stout, esp. that Burfict guy. If the dawgs continue with the turnovers, we will be lucky if we're 7-5. LSU looks very beatable and we will know a lot more about both Georgia and LSU after next week. I'm glad LSU didn't lose because I don't want an angry LSU to show up next week. Demoralized, yes. Angry, no. Dawgs D made some pretty good plays, but I still see a serious lack of coaching and experience which will hopefully resolve itself later on in the year. Since it was raining, I'll excuse some of the sloppy play. I don't like winning in the last 2 seconds with a FG but I'll take the win. Florida looked very good against an anemic Kentucky team and we'll have to see how Tebow heals after that really nasty hit(s). You never want to see a player with that dazed look in his eyes. It may take a couple of weeks for Tebow to get over that one. Lucky for them, they have a bye next week. He'll probably be good for LSU on Oct. 10. GOOO DAWGS! Focus: Louisiana State.


----------



## Too many doses

Axl but they play for money not school pride. You often times see peple not giving 100%. Yes they are better athletes but are they are motivated and filled with pride week in and weeek out? Also in college there is a better chance you could get replaced than in the pros. Many players never have to worry about their spot.


----------



## Pander Bear

3 said:


> It ain't the 80's but guess what? We've won NC's in the 90's and 2000's as well. The ACC is also a tougher conference than the media would have you believe, especially with the resurgence of FSU and the emergence of Georgia Tech and North Carolina. And what planet are you coming from "the Canes won't be tested"? We beat two ranked teams and are about to take on Virginia Tech today and Oklahoma next week. If we win those two games, which I think we will, there is nobody in the country who can beat us. Not even Florida.
> 
> Oh, I heard Tebow has the swine flu by the way. I send my regards.



Fucking L-O-L

God, what a difference a saturday makes, no? I don't know what blogs this guy is reading, but the ACC is still a very weak conference.


To correct some of the talk: Florida still has an easy walk to the NC. Alabama isn't as good as they are, and gawd, Alabama isn't going to lose to LSU this year-- not without some help from God, anyway.


----------



## axl blaze

I have Florida on upset alert for this Saturday. as much as I don't want to see players hurt, even someone of the likes of Tim Tebow, he got his bell run. I believe they are playing the game at LSU. I wouldn't say Florida has an "easy walk," they have to get through LSU and then probably Alabama in the SEC West. as a whole, I would say that Florida's SEC East is having a down year. they should blow by all the teams because the Cocktail Party game shouldn't be that strong of a match-up with UGA probably not breaching the Top 10.

as a former player, I know that concussions can mess up your whole mentality. he might play cautious, specially because he is the type of college player that uses his whole body to insert his will on opposing defenses. Tebow has been the paradigm of perfection for the last couple years, of course, so he could overcome this. however, he could not - and a game at LSU is a perfect game to lose.


----------



## Pander Bear

UGA plays LSU this coming saturday, not UF.

And frankly, I like the Dawgs' chances against the tigers, so naturally i think they're a real mismatch against the gators. We will see, though. That is after all, as crusty old lou says, why they play the games.

Anybody else really disappointed that Cal went down so hard against the Ducks? They looked really one dimensional and all the week before, with Best running through holes when he got blocks, but then just running around them when blocks didn;t appear. I guess Oregon just practiced for it, because I don't see their run D as that powerful.

As for Ole miss-- you blow your first big game, and really blow your ranking, but they have lots of ranked conference opponents to build it back up if they are the real deal. IMO they only a little better than UGA, though.


----------



## TheLoveBandit

Yes, UF has 2 weeks to prepare for LSU.....to get healthy, recover from concussions and shake out the cobwebs, etc.  Watching UGA-LSU this weekend will be like a box of chocolates....on both sidelines.

I am very disappointed with CAL.    But I'm still hoping they can take down USC.

Ole Miss?  More chocolates....


----------



## Pander Bear

^^
any update on superman?


----------



## TheLoveBandit

I'm super, thanks for asking. :D


According to his coach, "Tim is fine."  That's all the professional medical information I need.



EDIT - went and checked my homer web site, and there IS an update:

*Meyer on Tebow: 'He's doing good'*


----------



## axl blaze

Pander Bear said:


> Anybody else really disappointed that Cal went down so hard against the Ducks? They looked really one dimensional and all the week before, with Best running through holes when he got blocks, but then just running around them when blocks didn;t appear. I guess Oregon just practiced for it, because I don't see their run D as that powerful.



meh, like I said - they barely beat the Minnesota Golden Gophers, dontcha know? although the Gophers are on the up and up with a slick new coach, they are nowhere near a good football team yet. however, with USC's inability to play inferior in-conference opponents, I am pretty sure that Cal will beat the Trojans this year.

damn, looks like I was off on the LSU/FL game. sometimes I get too excited about things, as I'm sure you all know.

LSU VS UGA should be a good game, but I see UGA's defense having a hard time keeping up with the better than average Jefferson.

Ohio State is away at Indiana this week. snoooooooze. I wish the ball was on the court this week, so maybe it would be good watchin'.

what are the other games ya'll are looking forward to watching this week?


----------



## LapDawg

LOL UCLA is the lone unbeaten in the Pac-10. Tough game @ the Farm against Stanford. Please don't suck Kevin Craft.


----------



## axl blaze

I smell some upsets today, ranging from the probable to just maybe.

*Michigan St over Michigan* - UM's undefeated record has forced them into the Top 25, but while this program is better, it most certainly isn't "back" yet. the Big Blue's much heralded win over Notre Dame looks worst every week. 

*Illinois over Penn State* - could happen, and here's why. Penn State hasn't proved to be very good on offense this year, and Ron Zook should be in desperate mode after losing this many games with what should have been a very complete team.

*Cal over USC* - Cal plays the best at home, and USC's offense looks impotent.

*Vandy over Ole Miss* - don't dismiss this just yet. anything can happen when your QB performs as poorly as Jevon Sneed.

what ya think?


----------



## axl blaze

some people said K*entucky over Alabama*, but I didn't buy it. at the end of the first quarter it's 7-6 Bama. would be most interesting in the SEC if Kentucky won.


----------



## LapDawg

Well you got one of them. LOL @ Cal though. Man the wheels are coming off now. They may find some real trouble ahead in the Pac. 

Tough game for the Bruins @ the Farm. Stanford played a solid game throughout and the UCLA defense shot themselves in the foot a couple of times which cost them dearly. Kevin Craft didn't play too poorly but it was obvious his inability to throw a pass past 10 yards limited the offense. TOP hurt the most with the Cardinal holding the ball essentially 2 to 1 through 3 quarters.

I'm not too bummed about it though. Playing with the backup QB was a problem to start and luckily Craft didn't make many mistakes. Hopefully Prince will be back for a huge game at home against Oregon. After that they have Cal at home which I like UCLA's chances in too. Tedford's struggled @ the Rose Bowl over the years.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Ohhhh Shit. The Canes are back, despite beating themselves against Virginia Tech last week. Still, 11-1 is not bad and better than we've been in a long time. Still not good enough for the Canes, but good. And lol at all the people hating throughout this week. Only one of my several predictions didn't come through and everybody jumps on it.

Florida still will not play in the NC game. Too many teams are better than them now. Including the Canes. Alabama will go far (even though I hate them). Virginia Tech will lose a couple of times, and our 31-7 loss to them will be a head-scratcher by seasons end, seeing as how we could still play in the NC with a little bit of luck.


----------



## StaffWriter

LSU v UGA
  What can I say? Actually that should have read UGA vs Referees. Defensive struggle until about 2 minutes on the clock. You automatically get penalized if you are caught looking up at the student section after a touchdown. In fact, the SEC Rulebook says if you look up at the crowd, you forfeit the game. 
  Granted, we shouldn't have been in that position to start with, but the refs really need to do a double take before they throw a flag on a "penalty" that is kind of a judgement call, especially when that penalty can dictate the final score. If we had not been penalized, we could have kicked off (not 15 yards farther down the field) and possibly, just possibly, pinned them in around the 20-25 yard line. You give us the 15 yard penalty, they automatically get the ball in our territory, right near field goal distance to win the game with a minute or so left in the game. I hope there will be disciplinary action against these SEC officials. They certainly released a statement on the game more quickly than I have ever witnessed in all of football. They know it was Bullshit. We got cheated out of an AJ Green touchdown last week, when his foot was obviously in bounds and an "illegal hit" by Reshad Jones in the OK.St. game, which was a clean hit, allowed them to score 7 points, thus changing the game around and Oklahoma St. wins. I don't think there out to get us, but it does show a general lack of quality officials in the Southeastern Conference. Fire them.


----------



## axl blaze

3 said:


> Florida still will not play in the NC game. Too many teams are better than them now. Including the Canes. Alabama will go far (even though I hate them). Virginia Tech will lose a couple of times, and our 31-7 loss to them will be a head-scratcher by seasons end, seeing as how we could still play in the NC with a little bit of luck.



as much as I despise Florida it is useless to argue that they are not the best team in the country right now. Miami has been a desperate program ever since Larry Coker got fired. although I enjoy watching the Canes play, I think you may have drank the kool-aid rather impulsively and suddenly.

Miami is playing nowhere near the caliber of football as Texas, Florida, or Alabama. I don't think they are quite at the level of the rest of the top 10 (as in schools like USC and OSU). Oklahoma isn't the team it was last season, but still, congrats on the win. like I said Jacory Harris is a straight baller.


----------



## StaffWriter

I like Alabama a lot. They have a straight up pro style offense and incredible players in Defense. In fact, I think I'd put them up as #1 if FU wasn't reigning National Champs. Texas looks pretty good too, but I'd like to see them up against Bama's D and then we'll see how good they really are. LSU will get knocked off by FU next week, Tebow or no Tebow. Brantley will do just fine in dispatching LSU (that is, unless they carry the same officiating crew they had this week against UGA) if need be. IMO, UGA loses at least two more this year unless some changes are made on our D.


----------



## Too many doses

I justthink they need to utilize AJ Green more SW. Such a weapon and he was underutilized last game imho.


----------



## Kenickie

the LSU/UGA game was ridiculous. 

i really hope that LSU at least shakes up Florida. I'm not sure if they can beat them, I know they won't get slaughtered if they don't. 

I don't know who said it, but SEC is the best conference out there. SEC teams hold 3 of the top 4 spots atm. and what's with rivals beating uber rivals? i was talking with a crazy Ohio State fan, and he was talking about how awful/awesome it was to see Michigan beat...USC? two years ago or whatever that was, and I was saying how awful/awesome it was to see Ole Miss beat Florida.


----------



## Too many doses

lol Florida won't e beat by Florida, they have way too many holes. Next year maybe but this year we returned basically both sides intact. Next year they will all leave so gator haters wait till next year to hate, otherwise you will be looking silly alot this year with bad predictions. Why is it so hard to admit a team is good? I didn't hate on LSU when they won, they were absurd and fun to watch.


----------



## Kenickie

...i didn't say anything about Florida not being a good team. 

sucks, most of the champ players from the game vs. ohio came back and they are still not on it. i don't know why they are so slippery this year.


----------



## Too many doses

I was refering to SW, sorry should have put that in my post . She likes to bust my balls constantly about the gators as she's a UGA fan lol.


----------



## Kenickie

Too many doses said:


> I was refering to SW, sorry should have put that in my post . She likes to bust my balls constantly about the gators as she's a UGA fan lol.



ah i see.

and we just beat UGA on their home turf for the first time in 22 years.

that's longer than i've been alive.

Les Miles, I don't know if I should hate you or love you.


----------



## Too many doses

He brings alot of national attention, money, and recruits to LSU though. In the end other than winning that's what a coach is supposed to do.


----------



## axl blaze

with the name Les Miles, he would be a damn good used car salesman


----------



## TheLoveBandit

^^I still love the one that goes "What kind of automobile does Jim Tressel own?" ... "A Lloyd Carr". 

UGA-LSU was fun....glad I didn't tune in until the last 3 minutes :D  I have no idea what to take from that game, though, in looking at UF's trip next week.  I'll be honest, I get a little nauseous thinking of UF @ LSU @ night....I was there when we got our first #1 ranking, went there, got beat, and they stormed the field and tore down the goal posts.  I'd been drinking ALL day, then in the shell shocked aftermath my buddies and I realized we wouldn't be safe sticking around.  3 of us working rotation on driving duty for the 10 hr trip home - hungover, tired, miserable.  None of us could drive more than 15 min before pulling over and making someone else drive next.  Loooong f'n trip home.  So yeah, I always get queasy on something like this.  I also don't know what to take from it regarding playing UGA later, other than it is a crapshoot on what kind of team will show up for them.

MSU > MICH ..... love it.  You knew MICH was playing too many shootouts and getting on the lucky side of the score, it caught up to them.  Now if it will stomp them down for the rest of the season, I'll feel a little better.

CAL?  Wtf....you're crushing your bandwagon fan's heart over here. 

What about Washington taking ND to the ropes?  I was SOOOoooOOOooo pulling for those huskies   I wanted the rain to be 'Touchdown Jesus crying after another loss'.


----------



## Hypnotik1

StaffWriter said:


> LSU v UGA
> What can I say? Actually that should have read UGA vs Referees. Defensive struggle until about 2 minutes on the clock. You automatically get penalized if you are caught looking up at the student section after a touchdown. In fact, the SEC Rulebook says if you look up at the crowd, you forfeit the game.
> Granted, we shouldn't have been in that position to start with, but the refs really need to do a double take before they throw a flag on a "penalty" that is kind of a judgement call, especially when that penalty can dictate the final score. If we had not been penalized, we could have kicked off (not 15 yards farther down the field) and possibly, just possibly, pinned them in around the 20-25 yard line. You give us the 15 yard penalty, they automatically get the ball in our territory, right near field goal distance to win the game with a minute or so left in the game. I hope there will be disciplinary action against these SEC officials. They certainly released a statement on the game more quickly than I have ever witnessed in all of football. They know it was Bullshit. We got cheated out of an AJ Green touchdown last week, when his foot was obviously in bounds and an "illegal hit" by Reshad Jones in the OK.St. game, which was a clean hit, allowed them to score 7 points, thus changing the game around and Oklahoma St. wins. I don't think there out to get us, but it does show a general lack of quality officials in the Southeastern Conference. Fire them.



Whatever dude...

Ill wholeheartedly agree that was one of the worst calls ive seen...Especially at such a critical juncture in the game...If i was the ref...it would have to be something I couldnt possibly ignore to make that call...

And Had LSU gotten a long FG...I _mite_ even agree...that it changed the game...

However, Charles Scott had nothing but daylight on that TD run...It didnt matter where LSU started their drive....that was a TD...UGA lost it right there GAME OVER!!

That was a really sloppy game...Both teams looked really young and inexperienced....I dont know whats up with the LSU OL this year....We returned something like 4 of 5 from the last....But our running game stinks and its all blocking....Scott has nowhere to run...well of course against UGA its a lil diff 

AJ Green is a fucking stud though....He was COMPLETELY covered on that go ahead score with a min left....And he stole that one from Hawkins...I thought it mite be an INT when Cox first threw it up to him...

LSU has made strides as well as our young QB....We still dont look all that great thoguh....But LSU is gonna have to play their best game in 2 years to make it remotely close against UF....Im still really excited about this one thoguh...We'll have to see...


----------



## LapDawg

TheLoveBandit said:


> What about Washington taking ND to the ropes?  I was SOOOoooOOOooo pulling for those huskies   I wanted the rain to be 'Touchdown Jesus crying after another loss'.



That 2-pt. conversion call was such bullshit. No way he crossed the line with the ball.


----------



## hoopyfrood

cal always looks amazing in the beginning, then fucks it up. I'm sick of it!


----------



## TheLoveBandit

Saw this recently








For those NOT from the SEC, that is TN coach Lane Kiffen on the trike, and notice Auburn's coach's name on the mailbox   Here's a toast to Kiffen going 0-fer in the SEC for awhile   Their next few games are vs UGA, @ ALA, vs SCAR....could be a long month


----------



## StaffWriter

Hypnotik1 said:


> However, Charles Scott had nothing but daylight on that TD run...It didnt matter where LSU started their drive....that was a TD...UGA lost it right there GAME OVER!!



First of all, congrats on the game. Yeah, we should have scored at least once (missing FG by Blair Walsh) and we wouldn't have been in that situation to lose the game. However, if LSU had been pinned down somewhere in their territory (esp. deep around the 30 or so), I seriously doubt they would have run the ball. Jefferson would have come out throwing. The call changed the whole way the game was played from there on out. After the penalty, you were within 5 yards of a game winning FG. Our D was tired and they couldn't tackle Scott.

Moving on....Focus: Tennessee.


----------



## Too many doses

Great clip TLB :D.


----------



## TheLoveBandit

*Week 6*

*Boston College at No. 5 Virginia Tech* - BC is 4-1, can they pull the upset?  No.  Their one loss was also on the road.  @ Clemson 

*Eastern Illinois at No. 14 Penn State*





*No. 17 Auburn at Arkansas* - will AU keep up it's offensive ways?  Yes.
*
Georgia at Tennessee* - Go Dawgs!!!! /'scuse me whilst I wash my mouth out now.

*No. 15 Oklahoma State at Texas A&M* - Um, I want to pick OSU losing on the road for some reason, but can't.  

*Kentucky at No. 25 South Carolina* - Spurrier is my 'ol ball coach, but soemthing in me likes the Kentucky Blue and would like to see them win this.  Not going to happen 

*Houston at Mississippi State* - "The Imaginary Bowl" ... which team is for real?  Is either of them for real?  I'll homer this call with MSU, but won't be surprised if Houston pulls this one off as well.

*No. 3 Alabama at No. 20 Mississippi* - Um, yeah....tide rolls 

*Wisconsin at No. 9 Ohio State* - Ooohhh, something to watch from the Big10+1 ... /flips channel

*No. 13 Oregon at UCLA* - I'll pull for you on this one, Jefe....As much as I love the quack attack, they are too up and down for me to really keep much confidence in them. 

*Indiana at Virginia* - IN, IMO, has fallen from their one good season and returned to the bottom feeder section of the Big10+1....and they will win at Virginia.

*No. 10 TCU at Air Force* - sniff...sniff-sniff....upset?

*No. 1 Florida at No. 4 LSU* - Uber hyped.  Will it live up to the hype?  Um, ... meh.  Don't get me wrong, I'm as pumped as anyone (and nervous as well), but I still haven't gotten the feel that these are two top 4 teams for this season   Despite homerism, I see FLA pulling away on the arm of the backup QB.  And yes, I believe TT will play, but it will be on Brantely's arm and our defense.  FL is favored by 7.5 on average, I think we'll cover this time.  Not a blowout, but a solid win.

*No. 22 Georgia Tech at Florida State* - Jeckyl & Hyde FSU wins this one, as much as I hate to think of them winning anything.  They are just too unpredictable to go against on this one.

*Michigan at No. 12 Iowa* - Will MICH be in another shootout?  Can Iowa put their foot down defensively?  I'll take Iowa at home in this one.

*Arizona at Washington* - I'll take the huskies to bounce back and win at home.


----------



## LapDawg

Fuck the Ducks! The UC system needs to get revenge!


----------



## StaffWriter

I'm not even commenting on college football this week. It didn't happen. Nope.


----------



## Pegasus

^Lol.

Alabama looks mighty strong this year, don't ya think?!  Even though they couldn't score TDs instead of FGs in the red zone too well last game, that was about their only fault.  Mark Ingram is a beast!

I'm interested to see how Florida does once they play a decent team with their actual option offense setup (not that dive after dive crap vs LSU...)


----------



## Pander Bear

StaffWriter said:


> I'm not even commenting on college football this week. It didn't happen. Nope.



don't act like you didn't see it coming. This is what a rebuilding year looks like. The missed tackles, on the other hand, are unacceptable. I think its time we look for a new D coordinator.


----------



## TheLoveBandit

TheLoveBandit said:


> *No. 17 Auburn at Arkansas* - will AU keep up it's offensive ways?  Yes.
> Um...no.
> *
> Georgia at Tennessee* - Go Dawgs!!!! /'scuse me whilst I wash my mouth out now.
> Gawdamm goodfurnuthin furbags.....ya let me down, dagnabbit.
> 
> ...
> 
> *No. 13 Oregon at UCLA* - I'll pull for you on this one, Jefe....As much as I love the quack attack, they are too up and down for me to really keep much confidence in them.
> fuckaduck....meh, looks like the state of Oregon is better than the state of California on average.  Hell, Cal and UCLA are below the Arizonas
> 
> 
> *Indiana at Virginia* - IN, IMO, has fallen from their one good season and returned to the bottom feeder section of the Big10+1....and they will win at Virginia.
> Woah Nelly, where'd that offense come from?
> 
> *No. 10 TCU at Air Force* - sniff...sniff-sniff....upset?
> Close
> 
> *No. 1 Florida at No. 4 LSU* - Uber hyped.  Will it live up to the hype?  Um, ... meh.  Don't get me wrong, I'm as pumped as anyone (and nervous as well), but I still haven't gotten the feel that these are two top 4 teams for this season   Despite homerism, I see FLA pulling away on the arm of the backup QB.  And yes, I believe TT will play, but it will be on Brantely's arm and our defense.  FL is favored by 7.5 on average, I think we'll cover this time.  Not a blowout, but a solid win.
> Let's see, beat the spread, got the win, um yeah...mission accomplished.
> 
> 
> *No. 22 Georgia Tech at Florida State* - Jeckyl & Hyde FSU wins this one, as much as I hate to think of them winning anything.  They are just too unpredictable to go against on this one.
> Actually, a fun game to watch (no defense).  And while I want FSU to win enough to help our SOS in the rankings, every 'nole loss is a good game in my lifetime.




Interesting that Alabama jumped TX in the AP, more interesting is the number of #1 votes they garnered and how much they close the gap on UF as opposed to just stealing votes from TX.  I wonder if both win out, if ALA will overcome UF in the AP?  And while we're looking at the rankings, anyone want to take Ohio State over Cinci right now?  My money would be on the bearcats   And fucking ND...back in the rankings again   I _trust_ USC will knock them back out, but for how long


----------



## TheLoveBandit

Pander Bear said:


> I think its time we look for a new D coordinator.



C'mon....wait until after the cocktail party, THEN look for a new DC. _ Please_ :D


----------



## TheLoveBandit

Sorry to triple post.


Accepting that anyone and everyone watched the UF-LSU game, can I share a few thoughts and questions with you guys?  Maybe as a Gator fan, I'm more sensitive to seeing and hearing things, but it felt like the whole freaking day was saturated with Tebow 'will he play or not' hype and crap with no sustenance to it, no information, just blathering noise?  It was overkill.  Likewise, the telecast with Verne L and Gary D was annoying as hell.  Yes, the offensive play selection for FL was so vanilla I thought I was back in a high chair, and LSU's was simply not there (props to the UF Defense, but still.....).  Back to the UF play calling - dive, dive, dive.  Are we on a submarine?  I can accept the coaching staff playing conservative and protecting the QB, but the announcers need to do something more than repeat themselves over, and over, and over.  I can see for myself it is another dive play - rather than make me thing I'm stuck in a horrible acid loop, try actually giving some commentatering on the damn game like WHY they are running it, or if there are other options available (cropped camera work left us guessing on if the receivers were open or not).  Do we really need a 5 minute discussion on the uniqueness of football allowing a team to score AND get the kickoff and a chance to score to open the second half?  Is this some new revelation?  No, no it isn't.  You raised the same damn point on all the other games you two fucknuts have covered.  And let's see....Tebow tackled well short of that nifty yellow line on the tv screen....can you announcers in your sophisticated booth with (heehee...nonworking  ) teleprompter screens and infinite replays NOT see the line of scrimmage or first down lines like we can?  Are you spotters crosseyed, or just feeding you misinformation to torment the rest of us with your stupidity?

Was reading my Gator fan site, when they reminded me how much I hated the announcing on this game.   And while the more experienced football watcher of yore (back in college I watched ALL kinda pro and college games) reminded me that we always mute the tv, listen to the radio (announcer, or just music) rather than listen to the tv...I seem to have forgotten this lesson.  Some posters on that site made two good points:



> I tired of Gary D the other night because he feels he has to fill every second with something, and is often repetitive. For instance, he keeps ranting about when teams end the 2nd quarter with the ball and get it back in the 3rd quarter, he has said that before on different games. As to Tebow every time somebody even touched Tebow they were ranting about how he took a hit, etc. etc. I just wish GD would tone it down a notch.
> 
> Verne has always been and continues to be a complete vegetable.



And 



> I can't believe how in particular Verne still has this lead announcing job. I'm sitting here last night looking at a TV screen that has two superimposed lines on it... one for the line of scrimmage and one for the first down line. Tebow falls just before the line of scrimmage indicator, and Verne says he may have enough for the first down.
> 
> But hey, they're up on AFLAC trivia and the SONIC thrill cam, and the Hamburger Helper toilet cam, or whatever the shizzle they keep throwing at us that has to be shilled first.
> 
> The start of the broadcast mentions how the talk is over and it's time to put up or shut up... but kickoff comes after 15 minutes of talk and commercials.




GAHHHHH 


/rant


----------



## LapDawg

Rough one for Kevin Prince...hopefully his confidence isn't shot.

Looked all right for a half...and then...disaster in 5 minutes. ugh.


----------



## Pegasus

(^*TLB*) I've found that certain CBS announcers and a few ESPN ones (especially the Pam Ward team) are really unbearable sometimes...


----------



## StaffWriter

Pander Bear said:


> don't act like you didn't see it coming. This is what a rebuilding year looks like. The missed tackles, on the other hand, are unacceptable. I think its time we look for a new D coordinator.



Tennessee is a really bad team this year. We hung around with LSU and I just assumed we were good enough or motivated enough to beat Tenn. I think Cox is not the type of qb we need for the system (I know he's hurt) or Bobo needs to redesign the offense for Cox or Gray. Again, our D made another shitty quarterback look like a heisman candidate. You don't get much worse than Johnathan Crompton. We won't get a new defensive coordinator (or fire any coaches) until the season is over. I really hope Richt does make changes and doesn't feel too loyal to these knuckleheads. We've got bad coaching and a lot of young kids (frosh) so you can say it's a rebuilding year. I'm excited about our new talent (Boykin, Smith, Charles, Ealey, Marlon Brown) and I can't wait to see what Aaron Murray or Mettenburger can do. Logan Gray, one of the best athletes on the team, could be a pretty mobile quarterback and could do some things. Only time will tell. Now let's focus on Vanderbilt. Go Dawgs!!


----------



## smotpoker

OSU: Don't be surprised if they win out and sneak into the NC game! I'm sure whoever they play would be all cocky and think they'd win, but OSU's D if one of the top 3 units in the country. I know I know it's unlikely that enough teams ahead of OSU would lose, but if they do, it's very likely.

No need to talk shit, I'm just saying if you look at everyone's upcoming games it's very plausible.


----------



## smotpoker

What's wrong with Pam Ward?

I think the most annoying personality on ESPN is bar none Mark May. It seems like he hates everyone that isn't Pitt? Is he perhaps upset that he played at Pitt and not somewhere else?


----------



## TheLoveBandit

smotpoker said:


> OSU: Don't be surprised if they win out and sneak into the NC game! I'm sure whoever they play would be all cocky and think they'd win, but OSU's D if one of the top 3 units in the country. I know I know it's unlikely that enough teams ahead of OSU would lose, but if they do, it's very likely.
> 
> No need to talk shit, I'm just saying if you look at everyone's upcoming games it's very plausible.



I still  U 

If I can get past the "I know it's unlikely ... but ... it's very likely" statement, I'll entertain your assertion.  Let's try to look at it fairly:

#1 UF plays....#22 SCAR (soon to be unranked after this weekend with ALA), and a buncha cheese that shouldn't bother them, then most likely ALA
#2 ALA plays ... #10 LSU, and a buncha cheese (maybe, maybe AUB upsets them, but doubtful), then UF

So even if one of those teams lose along the way, the other is #1, and they matchup at the end of the season giving the one-loss team a chance to beat #1 and get back into the NC or the #1 team just wins the conference and continues into the NC.  Can we agree that the SEC Champ is _most likely_ to be in the NC?  It may not be fair (and I'm inclined to agree), but it's how things are set up to play out.  So boom, there goes one slot for the NC.

Of the others, we have:

#3 TX plays #20OU this weekend, still plays #16 OSU and #17 KAN, and would have a shot at a Big12 CG against a top 25 team (KAN or NEB).  Losing one game (other than the conference CG), would put them against enough ranked teams to get them back into the #2 slot, IMO.  I think a one-loss TX >> VT.  But, assuming they lose 2 games, or fail at their conference championship (damn slim chance)...

#4 VT plays ... a buncha cheese.  Even their conference championship will be against a nobody.  And while I'm sure they'd love a rematch with ALA, they'd get their asses handed to them again.  Seriously, they are riding their wins over ranked teams from earlier (#19, #9) and will play #19 this weekend (and could lose).  Even if they win out, they should not be in the title game.  So, your story gains a little credibility here perhaps.

#5 BSU plays ... a buncha cheese.  They beat #16.  They get Idaho at home (ahead them in conference standings right now  ).  They do have a chance to win out, and the nation will be torn on putting them in the NC - in part because of the non-AQ teams claiming they never get a real shot and this could be it, in part so they can be put in the NC and let the real teams teach them to STFU by stomping on their dicks.  I say that, but I recall an OU team that did no such thing.  So, I'll call this a push, maybe they stay ahead of your tOSU, maybe they don't.  Let's assume they fall behind somehow (computer rankings?).

#6 USCw has played #8, #24, and face #25 this weekend.  They still have #13 OR a little later on.  Now, they could stumble somewhere (again), though most likely is against #13....and as much as it would be fun (not) to watch a rematch of USC and tOSU, we're reaching a bit for that to happen.  My money says USC gets another loss somewhere, so yeah, tOSU can move up.

#7tOSU has played #3 and lost.  They still face #14 PSU and #11 Iowa.  I sincerely doubt tOSU can win both those games.  Hell, I wouldn't be surprised if they lost them both.  But until it's played, anything is possible, so let's say they win out.

Hmmm.... I guess you were right, "I know I know it's unlikely that enough teams ahead of OSU would lose, but if they do, it's very likely".  And I would agree that if they faced an SEC team, or if both SEC teams stumble and they faced TX that their opponent would be overconfident.  There isn't much respect for tOSU amongst the power teams and conferences.  But if you're in the NC against BSU or VT, I doubt either would be overconfident.  IF BSU isn't shitting their pants in excitement, they'll be very focused and super energized to prove something.  VT on the other hand would approach it more like an even matchup, and do their homework to have a solid game taking nothing for granted - no overconfidence there, I think.

IF, and I said IF, tOSU can win out, they should climb over BSU.  However, for them to climb over USCw, they'd need USCw to lose...which in turn hurts tOSU...hrm, double edged sword that one.  IF FL/ALA/TX somehow fall out, I do believe USCw and tOSU can climb over BSU and VT.  I think your only chance is IF USCw wins out as well and you get your rematch.  The infinitely small chance that FL/ALA/TX all fall out, and USCw AND tOSU win out does exist.  But maaaannnn, that's a long shot.

Still, ya gotta believe, right?  I mean, that's the fan's mantra....there is always a chance.  Hell, I lived on Ramen noodles and hope for over a decade, and now I'm enjoying the feast   At least you're still able to dine out regularly in classy joints with tOSU as opposed to being people's homecoming cupcake (those were the days, Gator fans... I'll never forget).


----------



## TheLoveBandit

Okay, here's one for you - putting aside rivalry hate for a bit - whom would you most like to see fail?  And I don't mean "oh, they lost a game", I mean have the program implode back into obscurity?  As a Gator, I'm enjoying the misery at FSU these days, and I'm sure tOSU was (not so) secretly enjoying the dark days at MICH.  But aside from your mortal enemy, is there a program out there that just needs to fail in your mind, to be reminded of reality, humility, and stop living on legend?


For a lot of us that is ND, and they've gone back into obscurity for a bit.  Maybe they are coming out of it, maybe not - and I'll always hate them.  But that's not my choice (well, okay, it is, if only for the preferential treatment they get in polls, tv, etc).  My vote would probably be against USCw because it's been too long since Petey knew what is was like to struggle, what it feels like to be owned by other team(s) in the conference for years on end.  Yeah, yeah, Lap Dawg can chime in on the East Coast Bias again, and people can remind me how there is no better place on earth for recruiting than LA (how's that working for you UCLA?).  And yes, people can tell me how non-ego Pete appears to be most of the time; but considering how he threw a hissy fit about Sanchez going pro (which appears to have been the right decision for Sanchez, no?) and how he somehow stubs his toe every year on a chump program somewhere but never suffer any real consequence.  He doesn't come off as smug, but boy he grates my cheese with how he really does _expect_ to be at the top every year - earned or not.


----------



## Pegasus

I think Florida should probably drop after today's performance...


----------



## Pander Bear

i dont think they should, but i think they will.


----------



## rollEpollE

Speaking of Alabama (ok maybe we weren't) but Ingram Having 242 total offensive yards. 
20-6 Alabama with :50 left in the 4th quarter.
Our offense has not been impressive in the slightest tonight as a whole.  

Roll Tide!! 

Wondering about Florida's ranking after this weekend as well.

Please forgive the rambling. Been drinking a bit.


----------



## StaffWriter

I love the way Alabama is playing this year and deserves the jump they got in the polls. They (Bama) are solid in all aspects of the game. Tremendous running back in Ingram, great players on defense like Rolando McClain, Javier Arenas and Mt. Cody. McElroy is a great game manager and sufficient passer. I hope they beat the crap outta UF if they face each other in the SEC Championship and go on to represent the SEC in the BCS Championship game.
Good ol' OSU...losing to Purdon't. How bout' it?
UF in a close one against....Arkansas? If it weren't for crappy referees, we might have witnessed quite an upset.
Virginia Tech....what...the...fuck? I fucking HATE  Georgia Tech and their pathetic fanbase. They couldn't even sell out one of the biggest football games to be played at the North Avenue Trade School. I'm assuming they sold out the game right before gametime, but it was quite a story in the Atlanta Journal-Constitution. Free Hot Dogs and a Coke if you buy a ticket....jeez. No wonder they have such an inferiority complex with UGA. They are the fourth favorite football team in Georgia, not counting high schools.

Dawgs win 34-10 over Vandy. Wow. Anyway.

Go DAWGS! Focus: FLORIDA.


----------



## StaffWriter

smotpoker said:


> OSU: Don't be surprised if they win out and sneak into the NC game! I'm sure whoever they play would be all cocky and think they'd win, but OSU's D if one of the top 3 units in the country. I know I know it's unlikely that enough teams ahead of OSU would lose, but if they do, it's very likely.
> 
> No need to talk shit, I'm just saying if you look at everyone's upcoming games it's very plausible.



Um...maybe not. The media would still put them in the BCS Championship game if they could.


----------



## TheLoveBandit

As much as I would tend to use this opportunity to come back and taunt smotpoker and the rest of the buckeye fans for their loss.....I'm too miserable about my own moral loss in a game we shouldn't have won.   Floriduh certainly showed they aren't a #1 team right now, and I fully expected ALA to jump them in the AP.  Quite honestly, I need to look into the BCS to figure out why UF is #1 there 

tl;dr FL fan rant (is SFW):

*NSFW*: 




Fla Fan: Championship teams overcome adversity - like 4 fumbles and 6 sacks.

Reality: Championship teams don't give up 4 fumbles and 6 sacks, much less at homecoming to an unranked team at 2-3.

Fla Fan:  But it is the SEC, and no game is a gimme (favorite claim of the SEC and Big10+1  ).  Besides, being #1 means you get everyone's A game.

Reality:  Any given Saturday....SEC or not.  Being #1 means you better expect everyone's A game - prepare accordingly and be up for the game.  I got sick watching Tebow and Spikes on the sideline just kinda standing around, not motivating anyone, not getting excited about much of anything.  Yeah, Tebow got pumped a few times, but the whole first half was an exercise in sleepwalking for that whole team - you expect the Sr. Captains to inspire, to focus, to fire up the team.  If you're injured and can't play, you are cheering your ass off, talking to your team mates as they come off the field about how to handle the next series, what to look for, etc.  If you're side of the ball is on the sideline, you're either cheering for the other half of your team, or better yet getting with the guys you need to talk to about not getting another freaking sack or fumble on the next series.

Fla Fan: But, UF should have intercepted that early pass by Mallett for a touchdown except for the sun, and Cooper dropped a sure touchdown in that first quarter.  And ARK's first touchdown was due to a fumble deep in our half of the field.  Plus two fumbles in the red zone.  UF could have easily been up by 2-3 touchdowns in the first quarter and more than doubled the spread given the missed opportunities.

Reality.  Ok, and they weren't up, in fact they trailed.  Again, championship teams don't.do.this.

Fla Fan: Kinda sucks we had those two lame ass announcers again for CBS, huh?

Reality:  Honestly, I didn't even notice.  The game sucked that bad.

Fla Fan: But a win is a win.

Reality: Tell it to TN.





*deep breath*

I kinda wanted to call this 'Survival Saturday' when #1 UF (win by 3 at the end), #3 TX (win by 3, against a backup QB), #4 VT (loss by 5), #6 USC (win by 7 at the last play), #7 tOSU (loss by 8 ) is the score summary for the weekend.

Do I start looking to the next week?  Or do I continue to choke on that ARKy cheese?   Well, I'll only look ahead in terms of we have t-minus 5 days to figure out how to block, and how to hold onto the ball, and how to defend deep = since everyone else we play this season will see how shitty we can really be.  That's about as far as I can look ahead right now - t-minus 5 steps from the toilet because I might throw up again if I think about how miserable this weekend was.


Heisman?  Heisman?  Yeah, Ingram is going up on my ratings.  Tebow losing ground, McCoy losing more ground, Clausen (gag) fought well but will not get my vote because it's ND (sorry, can't be unbiased all the time  ).  Ndamukong Suh?  Are you kidding me?  Yeah, it is an unfair poll as defense isn't even considered for this.  Even so, he won't be in this discussion much more, especially how well Tex Tech spanked them this week.  You know who I really like, and actually have liked for the last year or so?  Jordan Shipley.  He's impressed me in returns and in receiving, and I'm wholly surprised he hasn't been getting much highlight time until recently   As of now, I'm going to pencil in tickets to NY for Ingram, and the way things are going perhaps Tebow and McCoy are there to applaud for him, and I hope Shipley gets to go as well.


----------



## Pander Bear

can we not award a heisman this year?


----------



## Pegasus

^Mr. Mark Ingram, Jr. isn't deserving of it?  The league is overall tougher this year, it's not just that teams are playing worse...

...Ok, maybe Florida is worse!


----------



## axl blaze

it's most certainly weird for the BCS rankings to come out, and to have Cinci ahead of the Pride of Columbus.

and you better watch it TLB, the football gods love to punish long-winded, multi-paragraphed, taunting by a loss to a lesser team. Arkansas was most certainly the lesser team, but they almost sneaked past Florida.

Alabama is playing the best football right now in the country, and I wouldn't be shocked to see them play Texas instead of Florida. but right now I am letting my Tim Tebow hate flow...

the Ohio State game was just disgusting to watch. it was like one of my high school football games, because I think there was a total of 7 turnovers. Purdue just wanted it more, and Ohio State is lost offensively. hopefully they can get it together and beat Penn State, Iowa, and Michigan (last three games at the end of the year).

I think the Buckeyes can easily handle PSU (they aren't that good this year), but Iowa looks to be a true test. despite playing some lesser opponents close, Iowa looks like a good well-coached football team. I would like them to go on to the Rose Bowl, because I think that they would at least beat USC. Michigan could give OSU tons of problems, mark my words right now, beause of the type of offense they run.


----------



## StaffWriter

Jordan Shipley is probably the most valuable player (besides McCoy) for Texas. I can't wait to see him in the NFL. But Ingram, hands down, should be leading the Heisman race. Tebow has done nothing this year that would warrant a second Heisman. If you can't tell, I'm loving Bama...and they're a rival. Their game is just so complete in every phase. Oh, I wish my Dawgs could muster up something very similar to ALA next year...


----------



## TheLoveBandit

Local Cincinatti radio station with some audio adverts busting on the Buckeyes about who is better.  They get better the further along you listen to them....

link


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Miami will win the rest of it's schedule, and _if_ the pieces fall into place for them to play in the title game, will win the NC this year. Book it.


----------



## Pander Bear

yeah. Book it like their domination of VT, and the ACC being a tough conference to play in.


----------



## StaffWriter

I'd rather have Miami win than GT.


----------



## Pander Bear

only if GT has a great shot at a bowl, but an unranked shoddy dawgs team knocks them out of the picture.


----------



## rollEpollE

I have to say I am amazed at how well we (Alabama) are doing, given the new QB and losing one of our better players to a season ending injury. 
Have to say, last week our defense and special teams saved our ass. Our offense looked rough. 
Hopefully nothing crazy happens and we are able to roll past Tennessee and then enjoy a weekend off for some R&R. 
I'm am as giddy as a school girl about how things have worked out this year. Hopefully it keeps going in that direction. Would love to make a good bowl showing. 
I live in Tuscaloosa where the University of Alabama is located. EVERYONE is hyped up about our chances this year. 
Finally we have found our coach.


----------



## StaffWriter

Pander Bear said:


> only if GT has a great shot at a bowl, but an unranked shoddy dawgs team knocks them out of the picture.



Doesn't knock them out of the picture for an ACC Championship. I've never seen so many urine colored shirts around in such a long time. What's that joke..."Tech should rename themselves cicadas because we only hear from them every seven years". LOL! My favorite team is the Dawgs and my second favorite is whoever's playing Tech. I hope we can put up a decent defensive game when we play "T'ween the Ghettos" at BDS.


----------



## StaffWriter

rollEpollE said:


> I have to say I am amazed at how well we (Alabama) are doing, given the new QB and losing one of our better players to a season ending injury.
> Have to say, last week our defense and special teams saved our ass. Our offense looked rough.
> Hopefully nothing crazy happens and we are able to roll past Tennessee and then enjoy a weekend off for some R&R.
> I'm am as giddy as a school girl about how things have worked out this year. Hopefully it keeps going in that direction. Would love to make a good bowl showing.
> I live in Tuscaloosa where the University of Alabama is located. EVERYONE is hyped up about our chances this year.
> Finally we have found our coach.



Congrats on a good season. I think you should be ranked ahead of Florida, FWIW.


----------



## Pander Bear

fucking AMAZING win though.

was the block by cody, or one of the guys coming around on the corner.


----------



## Pander Bear

also. FUCKING LOL TO MIAMI FANS. 

I like the team and all, but I don't like unrealistic bragging about a shot at the NC from a team that plays such a soft schedule.


----------



## Pegasus

Pander Bear said:


> fucking AMAZING win though.
> 
> was the block by cody, or one of the guys coming around on the corner.



Both blocks were by Cody!  There were players shooting out every way possible though...


----------



## rollEpollE

I will be hoarse from yelling after that f'n game. All I have to say is thank God for Cody. He absolutely has saved our ass more than once. I was at the quad which is a huge field across the street from the football stadium, where EVERYONE tailgates. Probably close to 100,000 people. Most of which go to the game. That last field goal block, everyone in the stadium as well as everyone on the quad, fucking erupted in cheers. Was beautiful. 

All that said, I didn't watch the whole game. Just got it in pieces. Between the alcohol consumption and women, holy hell all the women, I was preoccupied. I know we pulled out an ugly win. 
I know Auburn lost. Which is always good. 

I just woke up so I missed Sportscenter. Will catch it in a little while.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Pander Bear said:


> also. FUCKING LOL TO MIAMI FANS.
> 
> I like the team and all, but I don't like unrealistic bragging about a shot at the NC from a team that plays such a soft schedule.



Miami actually plays an incredibly tough schedule this year. Georgia Tech is a top 10 team and Miami killed them. Virginia Tech is top 15 at the end of the year. Oklahoma, well, the fact that we had them on our schedule indicates that we do not play soft schedules like Florida and Alabama. The SEC is so weak this year it's ridiculous. Florida and Alabama play nobody of worth this year despite each other.

But seriously, it's like trash talking on bluelight is a jinx. We win all the weeks I don't do it.

By the way, Clemson is one of those teams with the talent to knock off anybody. They just don't play like the same team week to week. But they would kill Arkansas and Mississippi St. More surely than Florida did. Florida still does not win the NC this year. They do not look like a good team to me at all.


----------



## StaffWriter

Florida looks good, just not great. By the sound of announcers, you'd think it was a one man show. Can't wait for Teabag to graduate. Great kid, great leader. You can't knock that though. Georgia plays them next week. Let's see if FU's mediocrity continues. Here's one person with their fingers crossed! I watched the entire Tenn/Ala game and thought Ala had the game in hand at the three minute mark. I went to take a shower and had no idea Tennessee fought back to go for the win. Great game. Mount Cody is a playmaker, even at 300+ lbs. He's a beast.


----------



## TheLoveBandit

3 said:


> Miami actually plays an incredibly tough schedule this year. Georgia Tech is a top 10 team and Miami killed them. Virginia Tech is top 15 at the end of the year. Oklahoma, well, the fact that we had them on our schedule indicates that we do not play soft schedules like Florida and Alabama. The SEC is so weak this year it's ridiculous. Florida and Alabama play nobody of worth this year despite each other.
> 
> But seriously, it's like trash talking on bluelight is a jinx. We win all the weeks I don't do it.
> 
> By the way, Clemson is one of those teams with the talent to knock off anybody. They just don't play like the same team week to week. But they would kill Arkansas and Mississippi St. More surely than Florida did. Florida still does not win the NC this year. They do not look like a good team to me at all.



I really wanted to argue that some of the SEC teams play decent OOC games, but you specifically mentioned ALA and FLA, and I really can't say they come close to MIA's toughness of schedule.  ALA also played and beat VT, just not @VT and not by the same margin MIA spanked them with.  FL plays FSU, but we all know FSU is not that good even on the days they decide to show up   The only argument I could muster is you hold up OU (unranked), VT (top 15 by your count), and GT (top 10 by your count) as the toughness of your schedule, and by the end of the season ALA will have faced and possibly beaten VT (neutral site), LSU (top 10 at this point), and a top ranked FLA in the SECCG.  FLA would have faced LSU (@LSU), and ALA in the SECCG.  Perhaps ALA can make an argument with you on SOS, but I don't think my Gators can 

I'd even go so far as to agree - SEC is still riding media hype as the best conference (and perhaps we have more top tier teams than the others) but the overall average of the conference makes my stomache churn.  But I'll also return a comment for your statement that Clemson could burn MSU or ARK by more than FLA did - you are pointing to two of our worst 2-3 teams in the conference.  You want to compare apples to apples, try putting ARK (3-4, 1-4) or MSU (3-5, 1-3) or VAN (2-6, 0-5) up against your ACC teams of MD (2-6, 1-3) or NC (4-3, 0-3)or NCState (3-4, 0-3).  Those are matchups I'll take the SEC in.  Or, compare Clemson (4-3, 3-2) up against GA (4-3, 3-2) for a more even matchup and see if they come out on top.  Against GA, they could....just as easily as they come up short - as you note, depends on how they play that given week.





As for BL shit talk jinxing, I think you're right.  That's why I'm still not going off on UF remaining #1 in the BCS ranks or overtaking ALA in the recent AP.  I agree they aren't that good, but while nobody else seems good enough to be ranked higher I'm not going to jinx them by saying they should be #1 

Heisman?  I think Timmy T throwing a pair of touchdown interceptions really hurt his chances - perhaps the voters will start to recognize he just isn't that good (this year), as for two weeks now he's taken sacks because he's too determined to turn the play when he should throw it away.  Despite the jinxed (announcers praised him for no fumbles) turnover by Ingram in the TN game, I still think he'll be a front runner (no pun intended) for the Heisman in a few more weeks.  I also don't see Colt making up ground to the point of winning it - but he could nudge Tebow out of second place the way the two are playing these days.


----------



## TheLoveBandit

In related news, a closer look at the BCS ranks this week, and a few odds'n'ends....


IOWA, jumps to #1 in the computer polls?  Wow.  That was a thriller, and while I like the Hawkeyes for being a tough and determined squad, I'd be lying if I didn't admit cheering for the comeback by MSU.  I mean, c'mon, a team pulls the hook-n-ladder with that kind of success at that point in the game - there was no 'die' in that squad.  Props for IOWA keeping their shit together and getting the last second TD, but MSU earned some props too, for such a gutty game.

Zook will return in 2010, AD says....and the remaining Big10+1 teams mark another win on next years schedule, and groan at the SOS hit they continue to take.  The rest of the country snickers.

Mount Cody and not one but TWO, blocks to win the game?  As much as I want to beat ALA, I will keep respect for this guy.  I'm going to enjoy watching him in the pro's.  Anyone else watch him overcome with emotion following the winning blocked kick?  Human, mountain, monster....wow, what a great guy.  He was a non-factor in last years SECCG, but he'll be heard, and seen, this year for sure.

Boise and Cinci both slip based on strength of schedule this week.  Bitter pill, but the antacids are close at hand and I expect will be passed around like Halloween candy in coming weeks.  It still appears 1-3 in the BCS are cemented there unless there is a loss by one of them.  But for spots 4-8, I think we'll be seeing a lot of bubbling up and slipping down for the coming weeks.  In the end, I can easily see USC and IOWA bouncing back and forth at 4-5 if they win out.  I can see GT and Oregon surpassing Boise, TCU, and possibly Cinci if they can also win out.  The real interesting part is what happens based on the winner of USC-Oregon this week, and LSU-ALA on NOV 7.  A lot of 'what-if's in that, but I think winners of both those matchups spend the remaining season in the top 4 (yeah, I'm going out on a limb there...sue me  ).


----------



## Pegasus

TheLoveBandit said:


> But I'll also return a comment for your statement that Clemson could burn MSU or ARK by more than FLA did - you are pointing to two of our worst 2-3 teams in the conference.  You want to compare apples to apples, try putting ARK (3-4, 1-4) or MSU (3-5, 1-3) or VAN (2-6, 0-5) up against your ACC teams of MD (2-6, 1-3) or NC (4-3, 0-3)or NCState (3-4, 0-3).  Those are matchups I'll take the SEC in.  Or, compare Clemson (4-3, 3-2) up against GA (4-3, 3-2) for a more even matchup and see if they come out on top.  Against GA, they could....just as easily as they come up short - as you note, depends on how they play that given week.



Hell, I'd like to see Clemson play Arkansas...  I don't see that being a "burn" by a far stretch...


----------



## axl blaze

SEC is reknown to pack their schedules with cupcakes - save for a couple of "tradition" type games that seem to go on every year.

that being said, they are still the best conference in NCAA - but that will change next year. you have to give them credit for being the best conference because they pack both Alabama and Florida, with a minor shout out to LSU. stilll, most of the teams that Bama and UF has played to get to their obvious SEC title game have been pretty sorry teams this year.

Miami is not a National Title contender this year, but next year - watch out! they still have to get through the Buckeyes early on in the season, where Miami should be better than the Bucks next year it's just that Miami usually struggles against Ohio State.


----------



## TheLoveBandit

^^Want to predict who might be the power conference next year, swami?   Fair question for all.

Looking ahead a bit at 2010 schedules, and who can prove what (current top 4 teams from power conferences):

*FLA* - Miami(OH), *USF*, Appy St, *@FSU* (I'll allow argument against FSU being 'tough') ... fwiw, we are @ALA that year 
*ALA* - San Jose St, *Penn St*, @Duke, GA St
*LSU* - *NC* (weak, but ACC), *West Virginia*, McNeese St, LA-Monroe (again, being generous here)
*UGA* - LA-Lafayette, @Colorado, Idaho State (woohoo, dey good dis year), and regular *GT* game <<< NOT a top 4 SEC team
*USCe *- Southern Miss, Furman, Troy, *@Clemson*

*tOSU* - Marshall (could be a challenge for them), *@MIA*, Ohio, Eastern Mich
*IOWA* - Eastern ILL, *@AZ*, Ball State (GA Bulldawg sized balls)
*PSU* - Youngstown St, *@ ALA*, Kent St, Temple
*MSU* - Western MI, @FAU (@???), *ND* (partial credit), Northern CO


*TX* - @Rice, WY, UCLA, FAU
*OU* - UT St, *FSU*, Air Force, @ *Cincinnati*
*OSU* - TBA, Troy, TBA, TBA, TBA TBA
*K St* - UCLA, Mizz St, TBA, N Texas 

*USCw *- @HI (@???), UVA, *ND* (partial credit)
*ORE* - NM, *@TN* (partial credit), Central MI
*AZ* - Portland St, TBA, *@WIS* (partial credit), TBA
*STAN* - Sacramento St, WF,  *@ND* (partial credit)

*PITT *- NH, *@Utah* (partial credit), *MIA*, *@ND* (partial credit)
*CINCI *- @NCSt, Miami(OH), @Fresno St, *OU*
*WVU *- Coastal Carolina, Marshall, @LSU, MD
*USF *- Stony Brook, *@FLA*, Western KY, FAU, *@MIA*

*GT* - SC St, Mississippi, Middle TN St, *UGA*
*VT* - Central MI, Western MI, Eastern Carolina, *@Boise St*
*BC *- Kent St, *ND* (Partial Credit), Hofstra,  TBA
*CLEM* - Presbyterian, @Auburn, N Texas, USCe (South Car)

For grins, since all the games are ooc for ND, what do they have?
PUR, MICH, @MSU, Stanford, @BC, *PITT*, Western MICH, @Navy, Tulsa, *Utah* (partial credit), @Army, *@USCw*
... I think I see at least 4 losses on there already. 



Looking back, giving approx 1 pt for a 'tough team' and 1/2 point for partial credit (by my totally unbiased evaluations  ) I'd say ooc strength next year is (the '+' is for more road games than home games):
Big Easy = 5+
SEC = 5
Big10+1 = 3.5+ 
ACC = 2.5
PAC10 = 2+
Big12 = 2

Granted, schedules are generally set 2-3 yrs out, so these were in place before now, but it shows who is trying to play some 'tougher' ooc games and who isn't (as a conference).

What I'd like to do, and it requires more time than I've already put into this, is to look back at conferences for the past 10 yrs, work up some ranking on who started off ranked vs where they ended the season, to see a trend of conference 'over rankings' or 'under rankings' that might exist.  Hmm....maybe later.


----------



## rollEpollE

I am in absolute agreement that Alabama hasn't played any really tough games. If we had I don't really think our no loss season would be still going. 
We play just good enough to win. And the past couple games we haven't even done that. Just pulled them out by luck. 
Our new QB impressed me the first 4-5 games. First year playing as a starter. But the past few games he doesn't seem like the same person. I don't know if he is hurt or scared or what but, whatever it was that was motivating him to play as well as he did is gone. I hope he finds it or LSU is going to whip our ass. There are several other areas that need work. Namely, everywhere. 
Shit drives me nuts when I really think about it, so I try not to.


----------



## Pander Bear

for you, reed 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bc-2EGPQNVM&feature=player_embedded


----------



## TheLoveBandit

^^Cute, funny for about 30 sec, then it became repetitive.  And I'm sure there is the same case to be made for every other school like UGA, sans the national championship trophies of course. 



Returning to my burning need to waste time, I finally made that damn spreadsheet I'd been thinking about for months.  Went to the AP rankings (preseason and final) and the BCS rankings (week 1 in mid-October, and week 8 after conference championships but before bowl games) to see if conferences were being consistently over rated or under rated.  I've attached that spreadsheet if anyone cares to check my conference assignments (it's possible I screwed up a MWC-WAC or ACC-BEast allocation), and I only looked at the past 5 seasons.  The numbers also give an idea of conference strength, IMO.

I worked the polls backwards, giving the #1 team 25pts, down to the #25 team getting 1pt.  Then summed the points per conference in each poll.  I'll come back in a bit to explain what mindless nonsense I can make from this.


----------



## axl blaze

interesting, but I already knew how Ohio State would fair. I despise the BCS system, mostly because they always rank OSU in the top 5 without any reasons for so.

I wouldn't say it is because we are over rated, it is because of the money. many BCS suits want OSU in any big game because they know our fans travel, arguably, the best in the NCAA. we swarm upon visiting college towns and it is klike you are in Times Square but everybody is in scarlet and everybody keeps on shouting "O-H"


----------



## StaffWriter

TheLoveBandit said:


> I really wanted to argue that some of the SEC teams play decent OOC games, but you specifically mentioned ALA and FLA, and I really can't say they come close to MIA's toughness of schedule.



Look at Georgia this year. Their OOC includes Oklahoma St., Arizona St., Tennessee Tech and Georgia Tech. We are only going to play one patsy, and that's Tenn. Tech. That's bad because we have a senior quarterback and we can't give any of the young guys some snaps during our games. So that's a big drawback (not to mention Aaron Murray is injured). I'd love to see Mettenberger and Gray get a few snaps this year, but we've played everyone so close, they really haven't had the opportunity.

BTW, Florida's OOC pretty much guarantees them a good chance of going undefeated. I wonder how their season would have worked out so far if they had Georgia's OOC schedule.

Great video, Pander Bear!!!


----------



## TheLoveBandit

A few quick comments from my stats.

Averaged over the 5 years, you are seeing the following (points based on description above):


		Code:
	

[U]Conference	AP(Start-End)	BCS(Start-End)	Change(AP,BCS)[/U]
ACC		47-34		37-38		-12, +1
B10		57-52		44-52		-5, +8
B12		60-46		56-55		-14, -1
BE		25-28		27-27		+3, -1
PAC10		43-44		52-36		+2, -16
SEC		82-77		79-72		-5, -7


Which tells me a few things.  SEC is consistently viewed as 'stronger' by both AP (opinions) and BCS (computers and opinions).  The AP opinions tend to consistently over value ACC and B12 teams from the start, while the BCS sees PAC10 teams fall through the course of the season.  Maybe the B10 is undervalued by the BCS?

While the specific teams may rise or fall in any given poll, and that is worth considering how it effects the rankings, the conferences overall can be debatable in terms of 'strength' by these kinds of numbers in my opinion.  Unless you wish to write off ALL these based on East Coast bias, or SEC bias....but how much are you willing to argue that at season end?

Back to the effect of a single team, you can see for instance that this year Ole Miss fell considerably from being a top 5 team, but others rise to make up the difference.  So in the case of the SEC the general conference stays ranked, but the AP opinions were way wrong on 'who' was the strong team.  Likewise, we can probably see a trend where USC remains highly ranked each year, until they lose *that* game, but the AP opinions consider the overall conference consistent (USC falls, someone else climbs to make up the ranking power)....whilst the BCS simply punishes the conference.  If we look at the B10+1, there is usually that highly ranked tOSU squad, a #8-14 PSU, and 'another' team, who over the course of the year will fall slightly in public opinion (AP) but gain in the BCS as tOSU falls, PSU rises and falls, and someone like IOWA steadily climbs.

I'm not saying these numbers are a foundation for arguments, but they are fodder for discussion.


----------



## TheLoveBandit

Left coast bias? 

Top 10 Nonsense in Week Eight Polls


> While the top three teams in the country continue to look vulnerable despite wins, the big mystery continues to be the No. 4 team in the country, which has been the case all season.
> 
> Let’s play “One of these isn’t like the other.”
> 
> No. 4 Southern Cal has one loss—to an unranked, 3-5 Washington team, and the Trojans are coming off two close wins over Oregon State and Notre Dame.
> 
> Behind them at No. 5 is undefeated Cincinnati, who also beat Oregon State, in Corvallis, no less.  The Bearcats have taken care of business in other games, destroying nearly every opponent—without their starting quarterback, I might add.
> 
> At No. 6 sits Boise State, who—despite their weak schedule—has notched a win over Pac-10 leader, Oregon.
> 
> Behind Boise State is undefeated Iowa at No. 7.  The Hawkeyes won at Penn State, who is ranked five spots higher than Ohio State, the Big 10 team Southern Cal defeated to garner so much respect.
> 
> Back at No. 8 is another undefeated team in TCU.  They have won at Virginia, at Clemson, and just destroyed BYU.  Their schedule will hurt them, but they are taking care of business.
> 
> LSU is at No. 9, despite having only one loss—to the No. 1 team in the nation.  And here’s the kicker:  LSU won at Washington while USC’s only loss was against the Huskies.
> 
> And finally, the No. 10 team is Oregon, who is atop the Pac-10 standings right now, and whose only loss is to the currently ranked No. 6 team.
> 
> Something is seriously wrong here, droogs.  Southern Cal’s preferential treatment in the polls is making an already ridiculous setup even worse.
> 
> Obviously, the game in Eugene this weekend looms large for both the Ducks and Trojans.  Should USC escape with a win, the pollsters will look justified.
> 
> An Oregon win presents an even bigger problem, however—and a possible nightmare for the BCS.  Should Oregon win out, how can they possibly jump a team that defeated them, especially when that team will more than likely close out the year undefeated?
> 
> ...


----------



## TheLoveBandit

StaffWriter said:


> BTW, Florida's OOC pretty much guarantees them a good chance of going undefeated. I wonder how their season would have worked out so far if they had Georgia's OOC schedule.



You mean this year?  Or in most years?  In most years, we stand a chance to lose to FSU (maybe 50-50), but that's our only real chance to lose ooc.  However, our in-conference presents plenty of opportunities to lose every year.  I won't beat on the drum of 'how tough the SEC is' (despite my numbers above  ), but I will say we don't far outclass our opponents each year.  Hell, Ole Miss gave it to us last year, in our house.  Arky & Miss St almost did this year, and tbh I expect UGA will be fired up this weekend (we outskill them, out-experience them, but I will not say a win is guaranteed).  We're 7-0, but its ugly, and I don't think anyone can say FLA is invulnerable without giggling themselves into a piss puddle.  Last year we were good, did a lot better...this year not so much, and I do fear we will lose one   But if you were speaking to our regular practice of cream puff ooc games, I still can't argue beyond FSU, and the occasional matchup with MIA.  I might try to stretch it to USF next year, but I can't do that without having a shit eating grin.

/FL apologist


----------



## TheLoveBandit

Because 4 posts in a row from me is better than one tl;dr :D



*Friday:*
8:00 PM ET	* No. 21 West Virginia at South Florida* (+3) - I'll go USF for the upset.  What the hell.

*Saturday:*
12:00 PM ET	 *Purdue at Wisconsin* (-6.5) - OOOoohhh, Big10+1 matchup of the week.  Yawn & Channel Flip.

3:30 PM ET	 *Georgia vs. No. 1 Florida* (-16) - wtf, have they not seen our offense?  What is with this point spread?  Anywho, I'll say (hope) FL by 10 (not 16) with 2 timeouts remaining 

3:30 PM ET	*No. 19 Miami (FL) at Wake Forest* (+7) - I'll take MIA by more than that.

7:30 PM ET	 *Washington State at No. 23 Notre Dame* (-30) - I'd love an upset, but think it's unlikely.  I don't even think WSU can cover 

7:45 PM ET	*No. 22 South Carolina at Tennessee* (-6) - I'd love Spurrier to kick Lane's teeth in (or anybody to do so, actually).  I don't think USCe has anything that Monte Kiffin can't handle.  The question will be which UT offense shows up, and how well the Gamecock defense deals with it.  I'll still be pulling for USCe in that I want TN to lose any and all games possible.  Fuck Kiffin.

8:00 PM ET	*No. 3 Texas at No. 14* Oklahoma State (+9) - Interesting.  I think TX starts playing musical chairs in the AP top 3 with FL & AL by making a strong showing @ OSU.  But I won't hold my breath.

8:00 PM ET	*No. 5 USC at No. 10 Oregon* (+3) - I'll actually tune in to watch this one (if I can stay up that late....damn I'm old).  I'll pull for the Quack Attack because I've always liked them and always disliked USC.  Who do I think will actually win?  ORE


----------



## Pegasus

I'll play...  

I threw an additional one that I thought would be pretty interesting.

*Friday:*

*8:00 PM ET No. 21 West Virginia at South Florid*a (+3) - WVU by 10 in a high scoring game.

*Saturday:*

*12:00 PM ET Purdue at Wisconsi*n (-6.5) - I believe Purdue can win this one.  I'll give 'em a field goal.

*12:20 PM (24) Ole Miss @ Auburn*...  Ole Miss doesn't lose their third game.  Miss by 7
*
3:30 PM ET Georgia vs. No. 1 Florida* (-16) - Florida separates by 10 in the waning monents of the game

*3:30 PM ET No. 19 Miami (FL) at Wake Forest* (+7) - Miami by a good margin, say 17

*7:30 PM ET Washington State at No. 23 Notre Dame* (-30) -  As much as I'd like to see the upset...  ND by 21

*7:45 PM ET No. 22 South Carolina at Tennessee* (-6) - Tennessee plays another strong game and knocks off South Carolina by 10

*8:00 PM ET No. 3 Texas at No. 14 Oklahoma State* (+9) - This has me scratching my head a bit.  I'm sure Texas will win, but I believe there will be a bit of a struggle.  Texas by 10

*8:00 PM ET No. 5 USC at No. 10 Oregon* (+3) - USC wins this convincingly.  They lost their one game already, and Matt Barkley is a damn impressive freshman.


----------



## Pegasus

What the hell, Va Tech?  I cannot get a grasp on this team for the life of me...

...Hell, the ACC in general, for that matter.


----------



## Pegasus

Well, WVU sure blew that game.  They didn' utilize Noel Devine at all for some strange reason, on screen passes and such...


----------



## StaffWriter

TheLoveBandit said:


> You mean this year?  Or in most years?  In most years, we stand a chance to lose to FSU (maybe 50-50), but that's our only real chance to lose ooc.  However, our in-conference presents plenty of opportunities to lose every year.  I won't beat on the drum of 'how tough the SEC is' (despite my numbers above  ), but I will say we don't far outclass our opponents each year.  Hell, Ole Miss gave it to us last year, in our house.  Arky & Miss St almost did this year, and tbh I expect UGA will be fired up this weekend (we outskill them, out-experience them, but I will not say a win is guaranteed).



I was specifically talking about this year. And yes, we are fired up after being embarassed last year with NFL talent at QB and RB. Go You Hairy Dawgs!!!! Beat Florida!!!


----------



## axl blaze

TheLoveBandit said:


> ^^Want to predict who might be the power conference next year, swami?   Fair question for all.



I've been pondering this question for a while, and it's difficult to even begin to wrap my head around a prediction.

I think there is going to be a major switch in the usual power conferences, because the SEC and Big 12 are going to a lose a lot of superstars to the draft. 

the ACC is looking like my darkhorse contenders while the homer in me hopes that the Big 10 rises back to its 90s and early 2000s glory days 

what do you al say? this is a very interesting question and I would love to hear your thoughts.


----------



## TheLoveBandit

*Friday:*
8:00 PM ET	* No. 21 West Virginia at South Florida* (+3) - I'll go USF for the upset.  What the hell. = =  :D

*Saturday:*
12:00 PM ET	 *Purdue at Wisconsin* (-6.5) - OOOoohhh, Big10+1 matchup of the week.  Yawn & Channel Flip. = = 

3:30 PM ET	 *Georgia vs. No. 1 Florida* (-16) - wtf, have they not seen our offense?  What is with this point spread?  Anywho, I'll say (hope) FL by 10 (not 16) with 2 timeouts remaining  = = :D:D:D!!!!

3:30 PM ET	*No. 19 Miami (FL) at Wake Forest* (+7) - I'll take MIA by more than that. = =  

7:45 PM ET	*No. 22 South Carolina at Tennessee* (-6) - I'd love Spurrier to kick Lane's teeth in (or anybody to do so, actually).  I don't think USCe has anything that Monte Kiffin can't handle.  The question will be which UT offense shows up, and how well the Gamecock defense deals with it.  I'll still be pulling for USCe in that I want TN to lose any and all games possible.  Fuck Kiffin. = =    

8:00 PM ET	*No. 3 Texas at No. 14* Oklahoma State (+9) - Interesting.  I think TX starts playing musical chairs in the AP top 3 with FL & AL by making a strong showing @ OSU.  But I won't hold my breath. = = 

8:00 PM ET	*No. 5 USC at No. 10 Oregon* (+3) - I'll actually tune in to watch this one (if I can stay up that late....damn I'm old).  I'll pull for the Quack Attack because I've always liked them and always disliked USC.  Who do I think will actually win?  ORE  = =    :D !

=================================

So, yeah, about Pete Carroll and the wishing he'd lose more.  I don't need any more X-mas presents, thank you. 

Heisman?  How the funk is Clausen of ND getting more hype for playing Woeful Wazzou State?  At least Ingram didn't lose ground for having a bye week   And no, I still don't think Tebow belongs in the conversation.

=================================

My thoughts on power conferences for next year?   Axl is right, SEC will lose a lot of good talent, but overall.....I'm thinking this way, using a 10 pt scale and my gut feel:

SEC - Alabama stays strong, LSU remains flaky, UGA takes a big step towards firing Richt, UF falls back to another 9-4 type season (a LOT of defense leaves, but I'm not too concerned about our next QB), and I see TN climbing into a contender's position as much as I hate to see it.  Overall SEC drops from an 8.5 to a 6.5-7 rating.

Big10+1 - tOSU remains the same (overhyped, underperformed), PSU still can't get rid of Joe Pa (even with Bowden losing 14 wins) but remains a contendor (Big10+1, not NC), and Iowa remains atop the conference (I have no idea what they lose, but they are learning a lot of lessons this year that can help them).  Oh, and Zook sticks around and loses some more.  Overall Big10+1 remains a 6.

BigEasy - Cinci works it for another year, WVU struggles to stay up, USF moves to the next QB and keeps on rocking, the rest remain "the rest".  Conference goes from 4.5 to maybe a 5.

ACC - WF is real, MIA is real, FSU loses Jeckyl and keeps Hyde to fully self destruct, VT is the same (coulda, shoulda, woulda), GT remains solid.  As much as I crack on the conference this year, I'd give them a 5.5 this year, and probably a 6.5-7 next year.

Big12 - TX stays strong (what kinda QB will they have?), OU rebuilds (Stoops starts sweating it), TT and OkSt both play wannabes that are really can'tbes.  Conference drops from 8 last year, to a 6.5 this year (mostly on OU's early rank and late fall), and next year will be about a 6 with TX begging anyone to help their conference SOS.

PAC10 - USC comes back (yes, Barkley will do better), ORE continues it's ways having established their power this year, UCLA will be pre-season cheered by Lap Dawg and again crush all our hopes somehow (yes, I loved Best, but where are they now?), OrSt will have faded, Stanford will be Stanford (isn't it their turn to upset USC again?).  Overall, conference goes from 6 this year (maybe 6.5) to a 6.5 next year.

Based on that, I'm seeing ...woah, PAC10 on top?  SEC and ACC close behind, then Big10+1 and Big12, with BigE on bottom (again).  Meh, can't be.  I'm hanging too much strength on too few teams in PAC10 and Big12.  I'll say SEC and ACC are at the top next year, PAC10, then Big10+1 and Big12.  I'd say this gets reflected in the number of ranked teams as well as where they are ranked.  However, early this season I felt like the NCAAF overall was down from previous years...and I feel like it will be lower next year.


----------



## axl blaze

I see it as 

1) Pac 10
2) ACC
3) Big Ten/SEC

next year, I wouldn't be shocked to see a BAMA VS USC National Championship.


----------



## Pegasus

^SEC, 3rd, really?  Alabama and Tennessee are going to be strong for sure...  Houston Nutt and Ole Miss are going to improve as are Arkansas...  

I still say SEC is #1, with Pac 10 #2 and ACC or Big 10 #3 (although Big East is making a hell of a statement lately...)  Mountain West comes after Big East, followed my WAC and then MAC.




> next year, I wouldn't be shocked to see a BAMA VS USC National Championship.


Hell, this year Bama vs Texas for the NC seems most likely, IMO.


----------



## axl blaze

very likely. I wish and dream they dominate the Gators in the destined SEC Championship. 

OSU could be contenders and not pretenders (as they have been good but just not great since winning the National Championship). as I said in the first few pages of this thread it really rests on the arms and legs of Terrelle Pryor. hopefully he can learn how to pass, and he gets rid of his signature "pass on one foot" move. I'm not used to talking about "next year" as an OSU fan...

but the Buckeyes can still win the Big 10, most certainly. they are in the Big 10 grinder now at Penn State (always a tough place to play cuz they hate us so much), then Iowa is coming into Columbus. Iowa has such a horrible record against the Buckeyes, specially when the game is at the Shoe. they play every team close so hopefully they will play down to OSU's competition.

and then Michigan. while they did get beaten down hilariously by Illinois, I suspect they will want revenge on the last many years of ass whoopin the Bucks have gave them - and the spread offense always gives Jim Tressel heart palpitations.


----------



## TheLoveBandit

axl blaze said:


> I'm not used to talking about "next year" as an OSU fan...



HAH!! I grew up in Gainesville in the 70's (combined 58-53-3, with 1979 0-10-1) where I thought the school cheer *WAS* "Wait 'til next year" .



I knew IOWA came to C'bus, but I forgot ya'll hadn't played PSU yet.  Hmmm...I'll pull for IOWA just because they are so far from being atop the conference over the years, let someone besides tOSU and PSU win it.  But when you end your season against MICH, who do I root for?  I mean, I dislike both teams :D  I fully expect tOSU has a better squad, but can they handle MICH if the wolverines have an up day?



I have a bad feeling FL-AL will end one of two ways.  FL eeks out a win with stronger defense than AL has seen this season, or AL plays strong (doesn't have to be perfect) and FL returns to screw up execution on piss poor play calling and we lose by 20+   I think AL-TX would be a much better NC than FL-TX.


----------



## axl blaze

I'm so very impressed with Alabama. I had them in the NC last year, but we all know how that panned out. they looked human against a Tenn squad that is starting to figure out its football mojo, but their defense and run game will allow them to win any game.

OSU @ PSU should be a good one... I just hope we see good Terrelle Pryor and not bad Terrelle Pryor. PSU fans are ruthless and I hope the Bucks smash em up.

while I can't root against OSU against Iowa, it would just make the Big 10 look even more like a joke if OSU beats em. however, Iowa always has problems with OSU. I don't really see them winning at the Shoe (which is still a tough place to play).


----------



## TheLoveBandit

For you UGA fans, because Adult Swim is based in ATL 

Gator Hater - Squidbillies Style


----------



## Pander Bear

you really have no idea the number of in-jokes you're missing directed at atliens in that show.


----------



## TheLoveBandit

A little levity from "Every Day Should Be Saturday, where they put a review of last week in graphs (this is only a sample):


is SFW, just minimized to not kill your browz3r  And no, it isn't all FL or SEC.

*NSFW*:


----------



## TheLoveBandit

Hokay....and this week?



12:00 PM ET	* Purdue at Michigan (-6.5)*  - Another MICH loss?  I think so.

3:30 PM ET	*No. 9 LSU at No. 3 Alabama (-7.5)* - I'll go with ALA 24 over LSU 13

3:30 PM ET	*No. 8 Oregon at Stanford (+7.5)* I think ORE will win by more, AND both ORE and IOWA move ahead of No. 6 TCU because TCU plays @ San Diego state 

3:30 PM ET	 *Wake Forest at No. 10 Georgia Tech (-14)* - Odds look about right to me.

3:30 PM ET	*No. 16 Ohio State at No. 11 Penn State (-7.5)* - Sorry Buckeyes, I think PSU dials it up worse than that.  PSU 24 - tOSU 10

7:00 PM ET	 *Oregon State at No. 20 California (-7.5)* - PAC10 upset for the day?  Methinkso.

7:15 PM ET	* Vanderbilt at No. 1 Florida (-35)* - I'm not even considering the lines on their games any more.  Guessing, I'll go UF 38 - VAN 6 (no TDs!!)

7:30 PM ET	*No. 15 Houston at Tulsa (+2)* - Yeah, oddsmakers are right, and it's a shame this one doesn't look like it's being broadcast (not even on GAMEPLAN)   This ought to be a great shootout like Houston had the other week.  Hell, I wouldn't be surprised if Tulsa pulls off the win, but I put the over-under at 80+

8:00 PM ET	*No. 24 Oklahoma at Nebraska (+5)* - I think NEB is down a bit this week, but they should be able to get up for this one and pull the upset.  Everyone seems to want a shot at kicking OU whilst they are down.  The problem is OU still has a defense, I'm not sure NEB does.   Meh, I'll go with NEB on this one, what the hell.


----------



## Pegasus

Hmm, a few good ones this week...

*9 LSU @ 3 Alabama* ...  I think LSU will be lucky to score 10.  Bama by 14
*
16 tOSU @ 11 PSU* ... PSU has been looking good, but I think it'll be close.  PSU by 7

*Purdue @ Michigan* ...  I hope Purdue shows up this week.  They can win for sure; I pick them by 3.

*OrgST @ 20 Cal* ...  The only Top 25 game that I think has a real shot at being an upset.  It'll hopefully be a battle of badass halfback performances.  I think Cal musters out a win (let's say by 7)


----------



## TheLoveBandit

Sorry, burying this here for later reference.  If you are an UGA fan, consider it NSFAnytime.  For Gators, it's fine :D


*NSFW*: 





















2008 Issue





2009 Issue


----------



## rollEpollE

Have to say I am literally and legitimately nervous about the Bama-LSU game today. 
Naturally, I have to work this weekend. I'm pissed about it. We never work weekends but got behind this week so, it is what it is. Even worse, my boss is not a football fan at all. 

I WILL find a way to listen to Mr. Eli Gold announce this game. 

Please God be on our side today. LSU always plays us tough. This is the only game for the rest of the season I am concerned about. Besides a bowl game.

Roll Tide.


----------



## Pegasus

rollEpollE said:


> Roll Tide.


Grraahhhh...  

Halftime and we have 3 fucking points!


----------



## Pegasus

What a crazy week so far...  

I'm sure glad I didn't place any bets this week because I'd have taken Oregon with the spread as a pretty strong pick...

By the way, TLB, nice prediction for LSU vs. Bama!


----------



## rollEpollE

Wow. I got home from work in time to see the last 5 minutes. Roll Tide! 

What the hell happened today? How many teams lost that shouldn't have? I mean shit. 

Bandit? Tell me what is going on now.


----------



## Pegasus

Damn, that Jahvid Best injury looks potentially pretty bad...  He had a bit of momentum going into that, too...


----------



## axl blaze

can we just not dish out the Heisman this year? compared to the years past of glorious contenders, these competitors pale in comparison. for what it's worth - I would give it to BAMA RB Mark Ingram.

well, looks like the football gods have smiled upon the Ohio State University. Pryor gives us his first true signature win, and he is reminded me a lot of Troy Smith in his sophomore season. in what was the nadir of OSU fans' hearts nationwide, Troy Smith lost us a couple games under center. however, he cleaned up in the second half of his sophomore season and led the Buckeyes to beat Michigan and win in the bowl game - both when they were underdogs.

looks like OSU will handle Iowa this Saturday. the Hawkeyes have only beat the Bucks there once or twice in my past, vivid memory. the Hawkeyes are sans Ricky Stanzi. Michigan looked to be the darlings of the NCAA at the beginning, but now they are back to being Big-10 celler dwellars.

looks like OSU will make it to the Rose Bowl and play Oregon. you really can't complain about a two-loss season. I think that the Bucks can easily beat Oregon, as long as they don't play as inspired as they did against USC.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

If  anybody deserves the Heisman this year it is CJ Spiller out of Clemson. He has been unreal the past several weeks.


----------



## TheLoveBandit

...Whereas Ingram has been a bull all season long?  Sorry, not to be an SEC homer, but I'd still vote for Ingram.



*Okay, Friday funtime:*
8:00 PM ET	*No. 25 West Virginia at No. 5 Cincinnati* (-9.5) - I'm going with Cinci on this (oohhh, daring), but I think they'll win by 10-14 pts.

*Saturday:*
12:00 PM ET	 *Michigan at No. 20 Wisconsin* (-9) - I dunno, I really can't tell on this one what kind of performance we'll get out of MICH.  I want to go with WIS out of spite against MICH, then again I want MICH to knock WIS out of the polls out of spite for the conference.  Hmmm....I'll go with WIS.

12:00 PM ET	 *Florida State at Wake Forest* (-5) - FSU needs to win 2 of the last 3 in order to be bowl eligible.  This will be their first loss in that stretch.  And while I wish they'd win this and the next to boost UF's SOS, or at least win one of them so we can be the ones to nail the coffin on their longest streak of consecutive bowl seasons, I tink they'll lose this week and next and come limping in to the UF game already out of it.  WF by more than 5, probably more than 14.

3:30 PM ET	*No. 1 Florida at South Carolina* (+17.5) - I do not think USCe will get a touchdown unless there is a gross mistake in the defense (ie, someone falls down).  Do I think UF will cover?  Yeah, probably....maybe?   UF 31 - USCe 3

3:30 PM ET	 *Idaho at No. 6 Boise State* (-31.5) - I really wish Idaho had held up longer, as this is probably the only chance that state will get to host game day, and I'd like that for them.  That said, BSU rolls large, IMO.  They won't ease up, either, in going for style points in the BCS, so yeah, I see BSU scoring over 50, maybe allowing 14-28 by Idaho.

3:30 PM ET	 *Stanford at No. 9 USC* (-10.5) - Upset?  Again?  By Stanford?  No.  Stanford 10 - USCw 24.

3:30 PM ET	*No. 10 Iowa at No. 11 Ohio State* (-17) - Ahh, the Big10+1 championship.  /flip channel  Seriously, though, I'm thoroughly dismayed to see Iowa lose their QB and their stake at the top.  The betting line reflects my confidence in them to win this game as well   All of us tOSU haters are going to have to swallow another BCS game with them in it.  At least it won't be the NC this time.  Hell, maybe they can rematch USCw in the Rose Bowl.  I'd take USCw in that one again.

7:00 PM ET	*No. 2 Alabama at Mississippi State* (+12.5) - The byline here is MSU coach Dan Mullen came from the UF offense that beat Alabama last year.  This year?  He doesn't have the talent, not to match up with AL.  Tide rolls 34 - 10.  And that's giving MSU a touchdown on a special teams play, not against that AL defense.

7:30 PM ET	*No. 16 Utah at No. 4 TCU* (-19.5) - Could be an upset, but I don't think so.  I'm not even sure they can hold the line shown.  Meh, TCU by 24-28 pts over Utah.

8:00 PM ET	* Notre Dame at No. 12 Pittsburgh* (-7) - Lose another one for the gipper, wouldya?  Go Pitt, win by as many as you can.

8:00 PM ET	 *Texas Tech at No. 19 Oklahoma State* (-4.5) - I still enjoy the concept of TT's "don't care, let's fling it all over the place" approach.  Can they upset OSU?  IMO, YES.  TT by 3-7 pts.


----------



## smotpoker

Jeez, first Florida University has one of their players trying to GOUGE SOMEONE's EYES Out, which would be attempted assault (which would be a felony) and then Tennessee has three accused of ARMED ROBBERY! 

What is wrong with the S.E.C? 

There might be debate as to who might have the best conference in football, but there is no question as to who has the most criminals, the S.E.C.


The SEC should officially be called the Sick Evil Criminals!!!!! What class that conference has.


----------



## Pander Bear

here's my smotpoker impression.

shelbyvillian 1: Sounds like Springfield's got a discipline problem.

shelbyvillian 2: Maybe that why we beat them at football nearly half the time, huh?


----------



## TheLoveBandit

Have you checked the (aptly named) Fulmer Cup?  Last update was Sep 1, so it misses these recent fabulous acts of brotherly love.  But heading into the season, only one SEC team on it (USCw), though you find two Big10+1 teams (Iowa & ILL) .







Heh, history backs up smotpoker, however - 2008 had AL 1, ARK 6, UGA 7, TN 10 (tie);  but only PSU 8 and ILL 10(tie).  2007 had FL 3, UGA & LSU 9; but IL 1, PSU 2, and MICH 5 (Iowa was 11).  2006 was TN 5, FL & Miss St 6, UGA 9; with PUR 2, WIS 3, Iowa 8, IND 9.   Hmmm....maybe Big10+1 does recruit more thugs than the SEC?  Special points still must be granted to UGA for remaining consistently in the top 10 for so long.

The cool thing, and I'm sure you'll appreciate it, is this - Ellis_T._Jones_III_Award which is 





> The Ellis T. Jones Award is the Heisman Trophy of the annual Fulmer Cup competition. The Jones award is given to the individual who singlehandedly accrues the most points for his university during the NCAA Football Offseason. The award is named after Ellis T. Jones, a San Jose St. player who ammassed an incredible 31 Fulmer Cup points by himself. Truly a legend in NCAA Thuggery.




2006: Ellis T. Jones himself, for 13 felony counts stemming from using Craigslist to meet robbery targets. 
2007: Ronnie M. Wilson of Florida, for firing off a semi-automatic rifle during a road rage incident.
2008: Jimmy Johns of Alabama for some serious cocaine distribution
2009: Trent Pupello of South Florida for a pistol whipping spree. <<--- read this on him:


> Sluggish scoring was partially to blame, but the aberration of USF’s title really comes as a tribute to the Ellis T. Jones Winner this year, Trent Pupello, the man who singlehandedly pistol-whipped USF into contention one fateful night in a parking lot. You can always blame Florida for the dubious honor of the crown, *as Pupello was a transfer from Florida*.



Highlighted that bit for ya   Looks like SEC has half the winners for biggest loser awards, and wants credit for part of the recent winner as well.




Meh, I'm not going to get into arguments on the _attempted_ eye gouge, I don't think it is defensible.  The armed robbery?  I think that's awesome - if only for the fact that it hurts Kiffin.  Still, if your from Ohio State, I don't think you have room to talk about anyone else ever being thuggish.  *cough*Maurice Clarett*cough*


----------



## smotpoker

Ha, you are talking a guy who played for OSU over 7 years ago dude, and when he did bad, OSU kicked him off the team.

What does florida do when one of theirs tries to take someones eyes out (which btw is even illegal in  pro wrestling)?  They "punish" him by suspending him half a game. And then Spikes comes out and "suspends" himself for the other half....against vandy...again...for trying to blind somebody.

So trying to compare someone from OSU's team whom like I said before was kicked off the team to some one who gets a measly game suspension for trying to blind someone is ridiculous.

The SEC is the best football conference this year, but you can't deny alot of their acts this year have been in bad taste.

Even when it comes to recruiting, wasn't there something at the beginning of the year about Kiffin offering more scholarships than Tenn had? And when he had a full team, he took some of the scholarships away?
Maybe it's unfair to pin it all on the SEC, when it seems to be florida and tennessee doing the dirty deeds, but it reflects bad on the whole conference.


----------



## smotpoker

Pander Bear said:


> here's my smotpoker impression.
> 
> shelbyvillian 1: Sounds like Springfield's got a discipline problem.
> 
> shelbyvillian 2: Maybe that why we beat them at football nearly half the time, huh?




fail!


----------



## Pegasus

Well not too many surprises today.  Miami and Stanford were the surprise teams for me today...


----------



## Pander Bear

ole miss and UGA winning were both pleasant surprises. game day got em wrong, across the board.


----------



## Mysterier

UGA winning is a nice change.


----------



## Too many doses

USC blows officially, Go Ducks! And my gators are still on top, could this season get any better???


----------



## axl blaze

looks like Ohio State has won the Big Ten... again. can't say I am too excited because it happens so often. the team just needs a big bowl win, because we have been without for a couple years - and that's what really got Tressel's popularity started - his ability to win bowl/big games.

looks like the Bucks will play Oregon, one of my other favorite NCAA football teams. you gotta love the Nike lab rats.

the SEC Championship game will be all sorts of epic. I'm taking Bama.

Stanford has a damn good frosh QB. it will be all sorts of fun to watch Luck/Barkley in the same conference for the next couple of years.


----------



## Pander Bear

the oregon black jersies and helmets are so hard. Love em. Actually I liked a lot of the armed forces themes unis this week.


----------



## axl blaze

if it's the suspected Oregon VS Ohio State Rose Bowl - how many times do you think we are going to hear the letter "O" in the same game?


----------



## TheLoveBandit

TheLoveBandit said:


> Okay, here's one for you - putting aside rivalry hate for a bit - whom would you most like to see fail?  And I don't mean "oh, they lost a game", I mean have the program implode back into obscurity?  As a Gator, I'm enjoying the misery at FSU these days, and I'm sure tOSU was (not so) secretly enjoying the dark days at MICH.  But aside from your mortal enemy, is there a program out there that just needs to fail in your mind, to be reminded of reality, humility, and stop living on legend?
> 
> 
> ...  My vote would probably be against USCw because it's been too long since Petey knew what is was like to struggle, what it feels like to be owned by other team(s) in the conference for years on end.  .



I  the Cardinal.  5th....freaking 5th in the PAC-10 now, and staring at a Poinsetta Bowl?  I iz a vewy happy man.   I don't know if Stanford can win the conference, and I still kinda like the ducks, but man.....I hope USCw loses one more (vs UCLA or AZ) and drops out of the polls.  That would make me even happier.


So, Wisconsin couldn't quite stop Rich Rod's spread from scoring, but lawdy that MICH defense is horrible.  MSU took Purdue to the end in a thriller - anyone care?  Would I call tOSU - IOWA a thriller?  Possibly, as it came down to a last minute field goal situation, and overtime.   But man, props for that backup QB at Iowa   I'm with Axl, though....not real excited about it...less because it happens so much, more because it reflects a blah conference.  Though I was really hoping to see Iowa (or even PSU) win the conference for a change.  Still, if they line up against Oregon in the Rose Bowl, I am so betting for the Ducks.  Not out of spite, but purely based on ability (and tOSU's lack thereof) .... and those black uniforms on the Quack Attack - sexy!  Still, bottom line, Tressel should have tried for a lesser bowl, then he might get a win.  Now?  Another BCS loss, and the legend grows.

And I really would hate to be working Vegas trying to guess the line for FSU games (41-28 over WF, @WF? WTF?!?!!).  And who told UNC to stomp on Miami's dick?  Damn.  ACC remains anyone's conference to a large degree (props to GT for wrapping up their half...I guess?).  It appears they are pretty much locked up against CLEM for that conference championship (pending the CLEM beatdown on UVA).

Meh, so much for UF keeping USCe out of the endzone....twice.   AL rolled MSU, as expected, and certainly made better statements than UF did.  And wtf is LSU doing keeping LaTech in the game that much?  Props to UGA for the win, ya'll needed it, and it also helps the SoS of UF > AL  

TCU did real well, as they needed to, but better than I expected.  I really hope they keep the BCS auto-bid, and I will very much be in favor of BSU picking up an at-large over one of the power conferences.  Cincy keeps rocking (too bad they couldn't get a bowl matchup with tOSU)....well, maybe not rocking, but winning.  And Pitt, whilst not on my radar for caring, gets some mad love for another ND loss.  Fuck the Irish.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Next year is the year of the ibis.

Still just a top 25 team this year. It's disappointing that the Canes still can't get past UNC, but then again almost every defensive starter at the beginning of the season is out with injury.

As for which team I would love to see fall, I can't wait till Florida returns to the planet Earth after Tebow leaves, if Alabama doesn't make it happen sooner.


----------



## smotpoker

Tressel should have tried to lose another game love bandit? Am I understanding you right on that? Because OSU got pounded by UF, lost by 14 to LSU, and let Texas escape with a win last year, you think OSU is going to lose every BCS game they are in for ever right? That logic is funny.  You make it sound like Tressel is 0-30 in BCS games. When in fact, he is 3-3. Not really such a bad record, yet people here seem to only focus on the negative.

2002-03 BCS Champs vs Miama
2003-2004 Win vs Kansas St
2005-2006 Win vs ND
06-07
07-08
08-09 losses.

3-3 record, not 0'fer like many make it seem like.


----------



## TheLoveBandit

3,4 - you're probably right, and I am confident you will find A LOT of people feel the same way about FLA.  UF will most likely hit another 7-5 season like they did after the '06 NC, and I don't expect they'll bounce right back up into contention, they may have a few 9-3/8-4 type years.  While I like the taste of the orange & blue kool-aid, I know reality - I watched it with UF's basketball program that was sustained on great players and then promptly fell back into the 'also rans'....well, for basketball, they haven't even made the NIT for the past few years since winning NC's   I don't think the football team will fall that far, meaning they'll have winning seasons and bowl games, but they won't be atop the conference nor in the discussion for NC games for quite awhile.  We ARE riding some special players (some, like TT, are losing the shine), and it will be very interesting to see if Meyer can assemble a decent enough coaching staff to develop highly ranked recruiting classes into another contendor.  Right now, I'm not thinking he can, at least not very easily - and it will get worse when someone wises up and hires Charlie Strong as a head coach somewhere.  Still, we're reveling in finally being relevant for now.  We were nobodies, we were homecoming punching bags...then Spurrier taught us what it was like to win - and winning always breeds contempt by others.  We faltered for awhile and are back and better than ever.....wondering when the kool-aide will run out 

If you want my honest opinion, I'd have a lot more faith in Saban building a sustainable championship program that Florida.  I expect Saban to keep ALA at or near the top of the conference, and one of the main SEC contenders for the NC going forward.  Meyer?  I want to believe, I really do, but he's losing coaches, and unlike the old 'reload' adage with players....coaches take time to gel, to get the right players and plays together, and I don't see him doing it.  Great talent base, great school, but I've got to wait a few more years before getting faith in the man himself to sustain the program and not simply ride a phenom of a QB and a solid coaching (and player set) on the defensive side.  We lost our OC to another school, and it has crippled us this year....I only see more of the same in our future 

+++++++++++++++++++++++++

smotpoker - you are also correct, and your words match those of your fellow Buckeye fans in here, that Tressel made his name by winning the big games early.  And I, like the media, are asking "What have you done for me lately".  To which the answer in the Big10+1 is 'beat everyone, win it all, every year just about", which may be enough except for programs like tOSU (and USCw, and now FL) where you need to be in the NC discussion or your fans are disappointed (lord, the Gator fans are miserable 10-0 fans).  But outside your conference, it remains "What have you done lately" which is lose, badly, in the last 3 BCS bowls.  Actually, I'll give you TX was not 'bad' in that it was only 3 points.  But your team lost badly to LSU (38-24, and it wasn't that close) and really badly to UF (41-14...and it wasn't that close either).   Those other bowl games of '06 over ND (good win, against a team that shouldn't have been there), '05 big win over Oklahoma (or do you not want to count the Alamo Bowl....yes, the A-L-A-M-O bowl?  ), '04 was a touchdown win over KAN in the Fiesta, '03 was the win over MIA that but you guys on the modern era map (huge kudos on that one, but again .... lately?).

Still, your point stands - under Tressel in BCS games, he's 3-3.  And, I think it speaks to his benefit that of those 6 BCS games, how many were for the NC?  Half, I believe.  Aside from FL if we make it this year, you only have USCw possibly being in the conversation that many times in the past decade or so.  But he gets there how?  By winning a conference that has been considered 'not the top' in that time frame   And what does he do there?  Well, the last three trips, he lost.  Before that he was great, awesome in fact, at 3-0.  The trend is not so flattering.  Given that trend, I make the joke that he should aim for a lower bowl to get a win again.  But I tell ya what, if you have the confidence, I'll wager you on that Rose Bowl this year now that they are locked in.  I'll be you straight up (no spread) that anyone that they face from the PAC10 will beat them.  All the Buckeyes have to do is win.  A bet between you and I, and the loser wears the avatar of the winners choice for what...a month?  3 months?  until the next season?  You tell me.....are you willing to take that kind of bet?  Do you have that kind of confidence in Captain Sweater Vest?  I do, I have all that confidence and more that he will lose this Rose Bowl.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

TheLoveBandit said:


> 3,4 - you're probably right, and I am confident you will find A LOT of people feel the same way about FLA.  UF will most likely hit another 7-5 season like they did after the '06 NC, and I don't expect they'll bounce right back up into contention, they may have a few 9-3/8-4 type years.  While I like the taste of the orange & blue kool-aid, I know reality - I watched it with UF's basketball program that was sustained on great players and then promptly fell back into the 'also rans'....well, for basketball, they haven't even made the NIT for the past few years since winning NC's   I don't think the football team will fall that far, meaning they'll have winning seasons and bowl games, but they won't be atop the conference nor in the discussion for NC games for quite awhile.  We ARE riding some special players (some, like TT, are losing the shine), and it will be very interesting to see if Meyer can assemble a decent enough coaching staff to develop highly ranked recruiting classes into another contendor.  Right now, I'm not thinking he can, at least not very easily - and it will get worse when someone wises up and hires Charlie Strong as a head coach somewhere.  Still, we're reveling in finally being relevant for now.  We were nobodies, we were homecoming punching bags...then Spurrier taught us what it was like to win - and winning always breeds contempt by others.  We faltered for awhile and are back and better than ever.....wondering when the kool-aide will run out
> 
> If you want my honest opinion, I'd have a lot more faith in Saban building a sustainable championship program that Florida.  I expect Saban to keep ALA at or near the top of the conference, and one of the main SEC contenders for the NC going forward.  Meyer?  I want to believe, I really do, but he's losing coaches, and unlike the old 'reload' adage with players....coaches take time to gel, to get the right players and plays together, and I don't see him doing it.  Great talent base, great school, but I've got to wait a few more years before getting faith in the man himself to sustain the program and not simply ride a phenom of a QB and a solid coaching (and player set) on the defensive side.  We lost our OC to another school, and it has crippled us this year....I only see more of the same in our future
> 
> +++++++++++++++++++++++++



I don't think Florida falls that far. More like 9-3 next year. Meyer will make sure they are a good team, and as much as it pains me to say it he will probably have continued success. I just don't think that Florida, or any program in this era, can sustain that kind of greatness. It's similar to when Leinart and Bush left USC, except you play in the SEC and not in the PAC-10 (in a down decade, nonetheless). 

And to clarify due to prior bluelight jinxing, I don't necessarily think the Canes win the title next year, but I have no doubt that they have the talent and coordinators to win it. It should happen, assuming they stay relatively free of injuries unlike this year.


----------



## smotpoker

Love Bandit, you got a bet! Let's do it for 3 months. Sound Good?


----------



## axl blaze

I don't want to sound so spiteful, but I absolutely can't wait until next year when Tim Tebow and most of his Bible Belt magic leaves the University of Florida. Tebow and the Gators have beat up on the NCAA for four years, it is going to be great to watch the program fade back into mediocrity for a couple of years.

as much as people hate on OSU, most programs would be envious to be perpetual winners (to only lose perhaps 2-3 games the most out of every year).

(only a couple, because I do believe Urban Meyer is such a great coach that he will get it back on track with a new recruit or two. that is, if he doesn't go to Ohio State or ND)


----------



## Pander Bear

am i the only one that sees UF doing just fine next season? I'd wager a 10 win season, minimum.

and jimmy: i sincerely doubt he's going to trade florida's culture and recruiting base to coach for anybody else. He's got a good thing going, and florida rewards him well, and will pay to keep him.


----------



## axl blaze

I'm sure there are many more like-minded peeps.

however, an Ohio boy can only dream of the most bleakest possibilities that would even make Charlie Weis cringe.

UF would be aided in the fact that the conference, again, won't be so tough. I don't see UGA being so much better next year - while I do see LSU running away with the conference.


----------



## Pander Bear

I love this grassroots idea, promulgated by a couple posters in this thread, where the SEC doesn't have a lock on the championship again next year, therefor its time to take stabs at which conference is going to be better than the rest next year.

The SEC, and other conferences where the population is rising, and where you can play football all year round, are going to have a long term edge over places that are losing people and have 4 seasons. It doesn't get to be the ACC's year just because somebody wishes it very very hard, nor does it get to be tOSU's because its unfathomable that they could be out of the spotlight for this long.

Frankly, I see Florida faring just fine next season. Have you seen the backup QB play? The Gators have an obscene level of talent, deep on the bench. They didn't miss a beat when Chris leak left-- not because tebow carried the team for season after season, but because its a game-winning machine-- just like socal, just like texas. It takes multiple seasons for that lustre to tarnish due to poor recruiting classes, and competition regionally for top talent.

Florida wont field a bad team until miami is winning its conference championship, and bowden is gone. Bank on it. 


As for the dawgs-- it is a mystery. Certainly they could do a lot of things right in the offseason, work some defensive problems out, and maybe some talent matures into people like moreno (thinkin' ealey). Of course it could go the other way, and we could fight for a spot in the bowl season. That's the kind of environment UGA has to play in, and that's the reality. Teams like LSU and UGA can win NCs or at least BCS bowls, and then lose someone in a skill position and have to fight to keep their reputation. 


I'm all for firing our D coord, btw. Call me ungrateful, but its unacceptable given the slide of late.


----------



## TheLoveBandit

smotpoker said:


> Love Bandit, you got a bet! Let's do it for 3 months. Sound Good?



It's on 




Axl & Pander, I think everyone is ready for St. Timmy to move on (even some of us UF fans, at least in that we blame him for our offensive sluggishness this year....some of it justified, some of it the OC issue).  A big part of that sluggishness has also been a lack of recievers, several of whom got injured and are out for the year, the rest of whom are on the field but not getting the ball (they suck?  Timmy can't find them? all of the above?).   Next year with Brantley, a much better pocket passer without the fullback running ability, we will be a completely different team.  Add to that however much we'll lose off of defense (intact 2 deep from last year = lotta seniors or underclassmen that may go early).  Will we be better than this year?  Hard to argue with 10-0, even if it feels icky right now, but in all I don't think we'll be better.  Defense will be good, perhaps solid, but not stellar.  Offense is a HUGE question mark, unless we get our receiving corp to grow up and find someone that can call offensive plays consistently.  We'll still have decent running backs, a passing QB, and we'll be more of a traditional team than the spread that Meyer has been able to run with Tebow.  But can the program evolve and re-invent itself in that first year?  I think 10 wins is a reach, even with 12 games (and ooc against Miami(OH), USF, Appy St, and FSU) I see us losing USF (home game, but possible), @ Alabama, and ... well, maybe 10 wins is possible.  The rest of the schedule isn't that tough, other than the 'who knows' games against UGA, LSU, and FSU.  Easily 7-5, conceivably 11-1, most likely 8-4 or 9-3.  But all this is from an internal look with UF's program, not really looking that hard at other teams (does ALA lose key players, are they ready to reload; does FSU change staff and have a decent impact in their first year; how many players are incarcerated for TN when the game rolls around  ; will USCe finally get it together (lol); etc).


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Pander Bear said:


> I love this grassroots idea, promulgated by a couple posters in this thread, where the SEC doesn't have a lock on the championship again next year, therefor its time to take stabs at which conference is going to be better than the rest next year.
> 
> The SEC, and other conferences where the population is rising, and where you can play football all year round, are going to have a long term edge over places that are losing people and have 4 seasons. It doesn't get to be the ACC's year just because somebody wishes it very very hard, nor does it get to be tOSU's because its unfathomable that they could be out of the spotlight for this long.




The SEC and ACC will be the power conferences of the future. They recruit in pretty much the same regions for the same players. The ACC coaches are catching up to the SEC ones in terms of skill. Most of the ACC has year round football. If you look at the teams, Georgia Tech and North Carolina are rising stars, FSU and Miami will return to greatness eventually (next year for Miami), and Virginia, Maryland, NC State have good seasons every once in a while. Even Duke is approaching respectability. Virginia Tech is a perennial 9-3 program. Not to mention Clemson, who with better coaching can be a national title contender.

And just because Florida is deep and good, doesn't mean they will win a title, or even contend for one. There are too many good programs out there. Florida will be pretty damn good, but return to Earth.

Next year is the year of the ibis, with Jacory Harris improving and our defense returning intact and in their upper class years.


----------



## StaffWriter

axl blaze said:


> I'm sure there are many more like-minded peeps.
> 
> however, an Ohio boy can only dream of the most bleakest possibilities that would even make Charlie Weis cringe.
> 
> UF would be aided in the fact that the conference, again, won't be so tough. I don't see UGA being so much better next year - while I do see LSU running away with the conference.



I think Brantley will do fine replacing Tebag wining 9 or 10 games easily. They will be very talented. And I think with a year under their belts, UGA freshmen will make a bigger impact and, if we get a coaching change on our D, UGA could have a great season, depending on the QB situation. Lots of variables for UGA. I'm hoping for a return to the SECCG. And wishing the Big Ten would have a championship game. Makes no sense. Any Big Ten team "could" beat Ohio State this year. It's just one of those years.


----------



## Pander Bear

> Next year is the year of the ibis,



Yeah, keep banging the wrong drum-- Jacory harris can't even lead miami to victory over the tarheels. We are talking about unranked teams here. Your highest ranked opponent of the season is 7, meanwhile, my middling dawgs have to play numbers 1 and 4. otheres have to play numbers 1 and 2! This is causing some serious statistical distortion for homestead homers like yourself. if the ACC doesnt send a strong team to a BCS bowl (for a decisive win), and if your OOC opponents don't get any harder than uconn, don't expect to have people outside of your conference agree with you anytime soon. Your conference needs to get in line behind some others who are poised to make a run at the "power conference" mantle.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Pander Bear said:


> Yeah, keep banging the wrong drum-- Jacory harris can't even lead miami to victory over the tarheels. We are talking about unranked teams here. Your highest ranked opponent of the season is 7, meanwhile, my middling dawgs have to play numbers 1 and 4. otheres have to play numbers 1 and 2! This is causing some serious statistical distortion for homestead homers like yourself. if the ACC doesnt send a strong team to a BCS bowl (for a decisive win), and if your OOC opponents don't get any harder than uconn, don't expect to have people outside of your conference agree with you anytime soon. Your conference needs to get in line behind some others who are poised to make a run at the "power conference" mantle.



North Carolina, Virginia Tech, and Clemson (our three losses) are all going to be ranked, 9-3 teams by the end of the regular season. We played Oklahoma and won. We beat the #7 team in the country. And this team is seriously depleted by injuries (both starting defensive ends, 3 linebackers in the 2 deep including the star of the defense, Sean Spence, Marcus Forston, and I can go on and on).

 Harris is a sophomore who will see great improvement next year, the defense will return healthy, and provided the injury bug doesn't hit us as ridiculously hard as it did this year, the Canes will be national title contenders. They would not have lost to Clemson or NC had they had only a regular amount of injuries.

By the way, they play Ohio State and Pitt next year, along with South Florida. That's a pretty strong out of conference schedule. I don't know where you are getting this weak OOC schedule from.


----------



## Pander Bear

^^
That is a strong OOC in the coming year. Clearly they are making a run at it. I just don't expect them to get out of it with more than 9 wins.


----------



## TheLoveBandit

I like JH at QB, but I have to keep asking myself what happens when he actually faces a pass rush and can't sit back there floating the ball to his choice of receiver.  Yes, defensive depletion hurts your record, and yes, the offensive has been explosive at times.  I don't think they'll be a NC contender next year, as I agree with pander that they win only about 9 games, but they will be much better ranked...or at least do a better job of holding onto their rankings when they get up there next year.  Good luck to them.  I don't really hate them as much as I do FSU, mostly because they've been off our schedule and faded to being a nobody in recent years.  Nice to see them come back, compete with UF, and see USF fighting to be somebody - I have plenty of state pride (as long as UF is on top  ).

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

*Friday Fun:*
9:30 PM ET	*No. 6 Boise State at Utah State* (+23.5) - only on here because of the 3 Friday night games, it's the best.  Sounds like the wife gets taken out for date night, no TV to watch.


*Saturday for the weakest weekend of the season :*
12:00 PM ET	*No. 10 Ohio State at Michigan (+12.5)* - A chance for MICH to play spoiler, to make tOSU possibly share the title.  A chance for Sr. Day in Ann Harbor, to get Rich Rod a little cooler in his seat, and give a spark for the future.  I'm going to hope MICH wins, despite how much I hate them, and it's less about hating on tOSU for this week as much as it is about hoping MICH can provide some level of competition for them in the future.

12:00 PM ET	 *Duke at No. 20 Miami (FL) (-20)* - Showing on EspnU...da 'U'  Meh, even with a depleted defense, UM rolls this one.

12:00 PM ET	 *Maryland at Florida State (-19)* - Shit.  FSU is favored by that much, they will probably make a bowl game with this win, regardless of what UF does to them next week 

12:30 PM ET	 *Oklahoma at Texas Tech (+6.5)* - Really?  TT isn't favored?  I say it's pile on time, and TT takes the chance to kick OU while they down and falling lower.

1:00 PM ET	 *Kent State at Temple (-11)* - Why is this here?  Because Temple is 6-0 in conference and has a solid shot of at least sharing the MAC conference title.  How many times have you ever heard of that?  And yes, I probably just jinxed them.

2:30 PM ET	 *Connecticut at Notre Dame (-6)* - On NotrelameBroadcastCunts, of course 8).   And yes, I'm pulling for UConn with the upset.  Gawd I hate ND.

3:30 PM ET	*No. 8 LSU at Mississippi (-4)* - I'm surprised the line is that close, but then again, I'm not.  This could have been for the SEC Western Division...but it's not.  Both schools have something to prove, but I see LSU winning this one, probably in a 27-10 type of game.  The only caveat is if they are looking ahead at anything (next game ARK? Bowl game?)....probably not, they should win strong.

3:30 PM ET	*No. 14 Penn State at Michigan State (+3)* - PSU is only favored by a field goal?  I suppose so, given the fight MSU gave to Iowa recently.    How about a classic Big10+1 game, in the snow, with either 3-0 or 10-7 PSU winning?  I'll go 13-7, why not.

5:00 PM ET	*No. 19 Oregon State at Washington State (+31.5)* - Why is this here?  A win puts OSU in a position to play OU for the PAC-10 title   A bit bigger than the already huge in-state rivalry game they usually have.

7:00 PM ET	 *Vanderbilt at Tennessee (-17)* - I wish Vandy would beat them.  I don't think they'll even cover the spread.  Vandy defense will play decent, but still make TN look better than they are; and the Vandy offense won't do shit against Monte 

7:30 PM ET	*No. 25 California at No. 17 Stanford (-8)* - A win keeps Stanford close to a share of the PAC-10 title.  When's the last time you heard that?  I don't know if Best is playing for Cal, but they will lose, regardless, IMO. - Edit, I'm wrong.  To share the title, they'd need OSU to lose this week to Wazzu (highly unlikely) and then have OSU beat OR....but OSU already beat Stanford so the tiebreaker means the best the Cardinal can do is tie for second   Moving on.

7:45 PM ET	 *Kentucky at Georgia (-9.5)* - are we set for another high scoring track meet with the way UGA's defense is playing?  Maybe.  Will UGA win?  Maybe.  I don't see this being bigger than a 10 point differential at the end of the game, but I do think both teams score more than 20.  *Special condolences to our UGA bretheren, as UGA VII recently passed.  Reports are it was a heart related condition, speculation persists it was from to many heart breaking losses to the Gators. 

7:45 PM ET	 *Kansas State at Nebraska (-17)* - Why is this here?  Winner takes the Big12 North and plays TX in the conference title game.  For KSU, that would mean going in with a 7-5 record...including a loss to LA-Laffeyette....w00t.   At least NEB might make a game of it against TX...probably not, but they might.

8:00 PM ET	*No. 11 Oregon at Arizona(+6)* - College Game Day!!! :Yawn:   Win this, and OR is a rivalry game away from an outright PAC10 title and the Rose Bowl (where they promptly beat tOSU's ass, simply so I can win a bet :D  ).


----------



## Pegasus

I can see Ole Miss beating LSU this weekend...  I can also see UConn beating ND, and yes, I would love it as well.


----------



## StaffWriter

*Special condolences to our UGA bretheren, as UGA VII recently passed[/url].  Reports are it was a heart related condition, speculation persists it was from to many heart breaking losses to the Gators. [/QUOTE]

Thanks for thinking of Uga VII and the Bulldog Nation. Having only witnessed 2 losses to UF (remember, he's only been our mascot for 2 years!), I would be the one to keel over from heart problems having only won less than a handful of games against UF since I've followed college football. : )

I think we beat Kentucky, esp. if Randall Cobb does not play (they said he's doubtful, but I'll believe that when I see it). I hope our D can contain them but this is typically a high scoring affair almost every year.

Then it's TECH. Georgia Tech. The Joke by Coke. North Ave. Trade School. The Nerds. The NATS. Whatever you call them, they're classless children. Punks. After having made many offensive comments upon hearing about the untimely death of Uga VII, I wouldn't be surprised if it's bedlam in the stands at that rinky-dink Bobby Dodd Stadium. They are 10-1 and with that option offense, I think they have a very good chance at beating us. But we play games for a reason. If you can't tell, I hate them. HATE. And I will be there to support my Dawgs.
[end rant
Go Dawgs!


----------



## PF_Dev

I got home and turned on the TV with 3 seconds left in the game when uconn missed the FG.  with both teams now tied at 27, this has to be the most exciting game I've seen in a long time!


----------



## Pegasus

^Was a good game.  Ole Miss and LSU didn't disappoint, either!


----------



## Pegasus

Alabama had 5 rushers with over 60 yards rushing today...  Mark Ingram looked especially good, breaking tackles and draggin' folks as usual!


----------



## axl blaze

some Ohio State fans say that the Michigan/OSU rivalry ain't what it used to be because they have hardly beaten us this decade... and therefore The Game is less fun. no way! I love pounding Michigan year after year and proving that Ann Arbor is a whore. sure, I miss the days when Llyod Carr would, at the very least, field a competitive team (the year when they beat the Gators was especially entertaining) but I remember growing up how many National Championship level Buckeyes got tarnished by the Wolverines (the Nadir of the 90s).

the SEC is a great conference, and not many teams can compete against Bama and Florida. however, conference play overall has seriously dwindled this year. the SEC has two elite teams, but not much else. there is a major dropoff there (LSU is not an elite team thanks to Ole Miss).

the Pac 10 is making a run for the best conference in college football. with two big close games tonight in Stanford VS Cal and Oregon VS Arizona, there is an immense level of talent. sure, they don't really have en elite team (perhaps Oregon?), yet they are a great conference to watch for many reasons other than parity. the level of coaching is almost to the banal, with talents like Brian Kelly, Jim Harbaugh, Mike Stoops, and Pete Carrol all providing support for my case. any conference where USC is about the 5th best team should really prove my point enough.

GO Bucks! Michigan is our Bitchigan!


----------



## Kenickie

FUCK YOU LES MILES

god fucking damnit

I'm sorry, boys

~kenickiekissforherbayoubengals~


----------



## Hypnotik1

^^

Yea Les Miles is an idiot....Horrible game manager....Ive actually said it before in this same thread....

This puts it perfectly...



> 1) Les Miles. Game management. The two will never get along.
> 
> How much more evidence do LSU fans need before they realize (the ones with their blinders on, anyway; some have seen the light ever since that Monday night game against Tennessee in 2005…) that their coach should hire somebody to handle the last two minutes of regulation time? Let it be said once more: Miles is really, really good in most aspects of coaching: Recruiting, motivation, public relations, leadership, off-field mentoring, hiring good assistants, and more. But as a game manager, Miles is THE WORST of the nation’s FBS coaches, and it’s not even close.
> 
> In light of today’s events, can we now agree that Miles stumbled upon blind and dumb luck against Auburn two years ago? Anyone who still thinks The Hat was “brilliantly bold” or “shrewdly aggressive” in that game can no longer stand on solid intellectual ground. Miles – a good man and a fine coach – has outed himself (again) as college football’s most abysmal game manager.
> 
> 2) If you want to make a joke about this game – and it was indeed high comedy in the final minutes – don’t you dare make a joke about Bill Belichick. The New England Patriot boss made a calculation (and moreover, one that emergent football analysts have backed up with probability assessments and incisive thinking), but even if you disagree with the decision, it was thought-out and carefully considered.


----------



## smotpoker

Did anyone else read in  ESPN the mag sometime earlier this year that Alabama is going to play Alabama State next year, a team who will be playing it's first year of football, ever.

That is following a year in which the play Chattonooga, a team that won one whopping game last year, in Div 2 (or fcs).


----------



## axl blaze

powerhouse SEC teams scheduling out-of-conference cupcakes should be nothing new to us.


----------



## Pegasus

Alabama's schedule for next year...  (maybe you meant Georgia State...?)

Sat. 09/04/10, San Jose State 	  	
Sat. 09/11/10, Penn State 	  
Sat. 09/18/10, @ Duke 
Sat. 09/25/10, @ Arkansas 
Sat. 10/02/10, Florida
Sat. 10/09/10, @ South Carolina
Sat. 10/16/10, Ole Miss
Sat. 10/23/10, @ Tennessee 
Sat. 10/30/10, Open Date 
Sat. 11/06/10, @ LSU 
Sat. 11/13/10, Mississippi State 
Sat. 11/20/10, Georgia State 
Fri. 11/26/10, Auburn 

The way I see it, around half of those teams have potential to finish in the Top 25...


----------



## axl blaze

we're talking out-of-conference. San Jose State is a very bad football team, but 98 percent of FBS schools schedule somebody like that for their first game. Penn State, while usually a Top 25 team, is going to be unexceptionally weak due to losing their QB and some other offensive talent.

however, in BAMA's defense, these schedules are picked years in advance. it was just like this when OSU scheduled Washington - then BAM. all of a sudden the state of Washington housed the two worst teams in FBS history, perhaps (Wash and Wash State).

Duke? well, this ain't college basketball. I don't even know who Georgia State is so I can't say anything about them.

the only Top 25 teams I most unprofessionally estimate are going to be Tennessee and LSU. maybe Florida will be on the edge.


----------



## smotpoker

yeah I meant Georgia State. Thanks for the correction man!


----------



## smotpoker

Axl, look up Georgia State's football team, you'll see why it's kinda a joke.


----------



## Pegasus

axl blaze said:


> the only Top 25 teams I most unprofessionally estimate are going to be Tennessee and LSU. maybe Florida will be on the edge.



Yeah, I don't think there will actually be that many teams in the Top 25, I just estimated that there are a good few that could potentially do it.  I don't expect all the teams that could possibly do it to actually do it...


----------



## axl blaze

best sports news article of the year. stay classy, Notre Dame. this NCAA football season has been wrought with punches in the fase.

http://sports.espn.go.com/ncf/news/story?id=4684326



> *Source: Clausen punched by irate fan*
> By Joe Schad
> ESPN.com
> 
> 
> 
> Notre Dame quarterback Jimmy Clausen was punched in the face by an irate fan outside a South Bend restaurant early Sunday morning and has a swollen eye, a person briefed on the incident said on Monday.
> 
> That person said Clausen was "sucker-punched" by a fan as he left an establishment after having dinner with his parents.
> 
> The fan allegedly said something to Clausen and/or a female acquaintance.
> 
> A South Bend police spokesman said that no police reports were filed over the weekend involving Clausen, according to the Chicago Tribune.
> 
> The newspaper also reported that the name of the bar was CJ's and that a bartender at the establishment said that Clausen had been there with family members and other Irish upperclassmen after Notre Dame's loss to Connecticut on Senior Day.
> 
> The source told ESPN.com that the injury is not expected to keep Clausen from playing this weekend against Stanford.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Anybody think Meyer leaves for Notre Dame this offseason?

I'm not counting on it, but I would imagine that if they offer him enough money he is gone. Meyer's not a retard. No doubt Florida offers the best chance of winning, but when is the last time you heard a coach turn down an extra couple million a year to stay put?


----------



## smotpoker

I think UF will be able to match ND's offer, if they even offer. Doesn't UF get 20% of gatorade's profits? How could they not afford him?

Besides, more than likely ND will get UC coach Brian Kelly.


----------



## TheLoveBandit

^^I agree, Kelly is more likely candidate.  ND would love to have Meyer, but he won't go.  And I'll keep telling myself as long as it happens.  But I know what coaches like Saban, Rich Rod, and even Meyer have done...what they have to do....toe the line up to the last point and then make the announcement after your last game.  It's what Meyer did to BGSU when he went to UT, and what he did to UT when he came to UF.  I can raise a lot of reasons why he _should stay, but who knows what's in his heart.  I'll believe it when he's here next year.

That said, it will be interesting if ND limps along for another year with Wies (after losing to Stanford  ).  Or do they cut and run with a huge payout?  If they do change now, who DO they get if not Meyer?  I'd see Brian Kelley, because it gives him a stage to step up to (sorry Cinci).  Who else?  Who else is winning?  I could see Chip Kelly from Oregon perhaps, but I think he's a home grown kinda guy and wouldn't jump to ND...even for the money (no money can match the headache of Irish expectations).  Hehehe....perhaps Les Miles now that he has to compete against Saban AND Meyer every year   not that the Irish would take him.  I simply am drawing a blank on coaches from Big10+1, ACC, BigEasy, or PAC10 that would be winning enough to be considered, but be willing to make the jump.  Hey, maybe they bring back Lou Holtz? :

Only person ACC will offer up is Bowden, who nobody would take.  BigEasy simply doesn't have a quality coach to offer.  PAC10 teams are salivating over USC being down and everyone else 'having a chance'.  Big12 is probably counting down the days of Mack Brown in TX, whilst reveling in Boobie Stoopid's powerhouse tailspin.  SEC...the 'good coaches' wouldn't leave (except maybe Meyer), and the bad coaches wouldn't be wanted (except maybe Petrino).

In general, I hear the tolling of another bell to ND's fall from favor, in that people now see the outpouring of $$$ to chase a winning coach, but the expectations are too high for who they really are.  Reality bites, don't it, Irish? _


----------



## TheLoveBandit

Because we have a short week here:

Thursday:
8:00 PM ET	*No. 3 Texas at Texas A&M (+21)* - TX covers, and then some.


Friday:
2:30 PM ET	*No. 2 Alabama at Auburn (+10.5)* - Iron Bowl, AU steps up, then AL pulls away late
7:00 PM ET	*No. 9 Pittsburgh at West Virginia (-1.5)* - meh...


Saturday:
12:00 PM ET	*No. 18 Clemson at South Carolina (+3)* - Palmetto State...Go Cocks.
12:21 PM ET	*No. 25 Mississippi at Mississippi State (+8)* - Egg Bowl, MSU pulls a no show 
12:30 PM ET	*No. 12 Oklahoma State at Oklahoma (-8.5)* - Kick 'em, kick'em when they are down.
3:30 PM ET	 *Florida State at No. 1 Florida (-24.5)* - Given the FSU defense, we should beat the spread, but given our offense, we might not.  Still, be nice to stomp them once again.  They might have some fight in them, but they can't compete.
3:30 PM ET	*No. 17 Miami (FL) at South Florida (even)* - um....Go Bulls?
5:00 PM ET	*No. 21 Utah at No. 19 Brigham Young (-7.5)* - one of the few ranked matchups....yawn
7:00 PM ET	 *Arkansas at No. 15 LSU (-3.5) *- Les Miles wins one barely, or loses badly...
7:00 PM ET	 *Tennessee at Kentucky (+3)* - close line, but UT has 24 straight wins in this one.  Go Blue.
8:00 PM ET	 *Georgia at No. 7 Georgia Tech (-7.5)* - UGA won't cover.  I'm seeing something like 31 - 7.  It's going to be U-G-L-Y.
8:00 PM ET	 *Notre Dame at Stanford (-8)* - Stanford's running back is a beast, and he'll score plenty against ND.  Stanford wins 35 - 13
10:00 PM ET	 *UCLA at No. 20 USC (-13)* - Please, please, please....knock USC out of the rankings.  Pretty Please.


----------



## Pander Bear

GSU has a football team?? This is news to me. I don't even know where they play their games, and I live about 5 minutes from the campus


----------



## axl blaze

TheLoveBandit said:


> BigEasy simply doesn't have a quality coach to offer.



I strongly disagree here. the Big Easy has one great coach, and that is Cinci's Brian Kelly.

I thought Urban Meyer put to rest rumors, lately, in the media when he announced that he will stay with Florida for "as long as they'll have [him]."


----------



## TheLoveBandit

Sorry, I agreed on Cinci's Brian Kelly, and then promptly forgot what conference they were in


----------



## axl blaze

lol it's easy to forget about the Big Easy.

I think he is a great coach though. the proof is that he can win without Heisman hopeful (but not likely) Tony Pike. he seems like a pretty good guy all around during interviews and whatnot. I am happy that he is seeing success, in a state where anything football (even pros) is second tier to Ohio State football. 

Coach Kelly will most likely leave and I wish him the best as long as it is not Michigan or Notre Dame.

if Jim Harbaugh goes to Michigan I will be sad, for this same reason (hating Michigan). he is a Michigan man and looks like a tough SOB just like his brother, so I'm sure he can turn that dismal program around. thanks Coach Dick Rod. Ohio State fans love you!


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

axl blaze said:


> I strongly disagree here. the Big Easy has one great coach, and that is Cinci's Brian Kelly.
> 
> I thought Urban Meyer put to rest rumors, lately, in the media when he announced that he will stay with Florida for "as long as they'll have [him]."





That quote is exactly why I brought the subject up. Quotes like that are usually the kiss of death.

And we'll see if Florida can match ND dollar for dollar. Florida has a boatload of money, but ND tends to have a cruise liner filled with cash, the boosters are insane when it comes to that school.


----------



## rollEpollE

Holy hell the Auburn game just about killed me to watch. In true Alabama fashion, we played just well enough to win. Barely. Auburn came ready to play without question. Unbelievable. I just don't really have a lot to say about it.


----------



## axl blaze

some great games this weekend. Ole Miss blew that game against Miss State, despite having one of the most electrifiying athletes in college football today in Dexter McCluster. Jevon Snead was just throwing up gift passes to the Miss State defense. looks like Christmas came early for the other Bulldawgs and it looks like Ole Miss was severely over-ranked.

speaking of over-ranked, the Buckeyes are just climbing up the BCS standings with Pitt and Georgia Tech proving that they went through most of the season... un-proved. thankfully the Buckeyes can't realistically back into the National Championship this year, but two losses is just about where most suspected them to reside. a bowl win would be HUGE...

and it looks like the Bucks will play the winner of the Civil War - Oregon VS Oregon State, in the Rose Bowl. I think that Oregon State would be the team Ohio State could more easily beat, and I'll tell you why. that team prides themselves on running the football hard and playing good defense; and those type of teams usually fall into the trap of Ohio State's Tresselball.

I can't wait for the Alabama VS Florida SEC Championship. that is going to be some good football. any predictions for that one, my cohorts?


----------



## Pander Bear

re GT and Clemson losing to unranked SEC teams-- As much as it Pains me to say it, GT probably has a superior squad to UGA, and possibly Clemson to USC. We definitely play up for GT, because their fans are such insufferable fucks. I'm sure USC does the same for their in-state rivalry. Were the losing teams untested? I don't think so. They aren't prepared for a stout run offense (GT) or a fast defense (clemson). Was Bama untested last year when it lost to the Utes?


----------



## Pander Bear

otoh: LOL


----------



## axl blaze

Pander Bear said:


> re GT and Clemson losing to unranked SEC teams-- As much as it Pains me to say it, GT probably has a superior squad to UGA, and possibly Clemson to USC. We definitely play up for GT, because their fans are such insufferable fucks. I'm sure USC does the same for their in-state rivalry. Were the losing teams untested? I don't think so. They aren't prepared for a stout run offense (GT) or a fast defense (clemson). Was Bama untested last year when it lost to the Utes?



the only win that really impressed me, concerning Georgia Tech was against Virginia Tech. but VT also proved that they weren't that good as well. honestly, I harbor a lot of dislike for teams such as Georgia Tech and Navy. the triple option was just oh so 90s. I don't truly respect most "gimmicky" college football teams, and you can paint me old fashioned as much as you like.

you are correct in that GT perhaps had the more talented squad that UGA - but UGA won and for that I am very happy (I pull for UGA in the SEC). are you really trying to muster a defense for Georgia Tech, as you yourself are such a vehement UGA fan and I have heard all the nefarious stories about the Yellow Jacket fans?!

what is the world coming to?

re: Bama being untested last year. I forget around what time of the year Bama lost, but the SEC was a lot more talented last year than this year. so I would venture a guess to say no...


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

The triple option can be stopped by any defense with speed and the coaching to not overpursue. GT will always be a good team but will never be able to win a championship since they cannot move on fast, well coached defenses like Florida, Miami, Alabama and even UGA. There's a reason it is not used very often anymore.


----------



## axl blaze

UGA is not really a well-coached defense - THIS YEAR at least. I still love me Dawgs though. I wish that they would wreck shit for the Gators year in and year out.

GT's triple option was never really that great, save for the fact they (or Navy I forget) had one of those QBs that could run AND throw the ball. GT will always be a good gimmicky team, but they will never reach any acclaim.


----------



## StaffWriter

Pander Bear said:


> re GT and Clemson losing to unranked SEC teams-- As much as it Pains me to say it, GT probably has a superior squad to UGA, and possibly Clemson to USC. We definitely play up for GT, because their fans are such insufferable fucks. I'm sure USC does the same for their in-state rivalry. Were the losing teams untested? I don't think so. They aren't prepared for a stout run offense (GT) or a fast defense (clemson). Was Bama untested last year when it lost to the Utes?



  I really have to argue the point that Georgia Tech has superior athletes. They run a gimmicky offense that was once popular in college football in the 60's and 70's. For the fact that many defenses don't see that type of offense very often and doesnt serve them well to practice against it on a daily basis. Disciplined defenses usually play much better against it as long as the players stay on assignment. That's what UGA did on Saturday and they won decisively. And yes, that gimmicky offense will soon be exposed for all its weaknesses and GT will again be the 6-6 team and all will be right in the world. Those pathetic basketball fans deserve just that. Half their fanbase probably contemplated suicide Saturday night. They are just so pathetic that it kills me.
  Personally, I think Georgia is loaded with great talent but it's very young talent. Next year should be interesting IF Aaron Murray and that Mettenberger kid are as good as they are touted to be. King and Ealey had a coming out party against Tech and I expect a very bright future for the two of them. And that's going to take a lot of pressure off the new quarterbacks. Can't wait till next year!

Go Clemson Tigers!
Roll Tide, Roll!!!!!!!!


----------



## TheLoveBandit

Last weekend that matters for awhile, and with the Civil War tonight, let's not wait around:


*Thursday:*
9:00 PM ET	*No. 16 Oregon State at No. 7 Oregon (-9.5)* - At home, I'll go with the Quack Attack at about 41-28

*Saturday:*
12:00 PM ET	*No. 5 Cincinnati at No. 15 Pittsburgh (-2)* - Big Easy title game!!!  PIT is pissed from their loss last week, but can they overcome Cinci, even when playing at home?  No.  Cinci wins 28-10, if only to have Cinci rather than PIT in the Sugar Bowl or wherever.

12:00 PM ET	*No. 21 Houston at East Carolina* (+2.5) - Just posted for twm, but I'll be honest, Houston out to win by a lot more than a field goal 

3:30 PM ET	 *Arizona at No. 18 USC (-7)* - Only 7 pts?  C'mon AZ!!! Knock USC out of the rankings, pretty please.

4:00 PM ET	*No. 1 Florida vs. No. 2 Alabama* (+6)* - SEC title game!!!  This will be ugly.  Perhaps a great game, but not real exciting, IMO.  I fully believe it can go either way, but I'll go with Vegas (and some homerness) and say UF 23 - AL 17

8:00 PM ET	*No. 3 Texas vs. No. 22 Nebraska*(+14)* - Big12 title game!!!  14 pt spread sounds about right.  I'll go TX 24 - 14.  

8:00 PM ET	*No. 10 Georgia Tech vs. Clemson* (-1)* - ACC title game!!!  Blech   I can't get over BOTH of them losing last week to mid-level SEC teams   Ill go GT 25-14

8:00 PM ET	 *South Florida at Connecticut (+14)* - I dunno....UCONN might pull the upset.  I'll go out on a limb for this one and say UCONN 14 - .... can't do it.  USF 24 - 10.

11:30 PM ET	 *Wisconsin at Hawaii (+12)* - I give WISC a huge + :D for scheduling a game @ HI in December....there's your bowl game, fellas   Was this scheduled 'in case' they didn't get to a bowl game this year?  Meh....jet lag?  Change of playing conditions?  Hula distractions?  I'll go WISC 17-10 with 2 players suspended for missing curfew.


----------



## TheLoveBandit

And back for a final time for bowl season (note, I'm listing all the games, but don't really care about all of them...some of this is just fyi  )

*Saturday, December 19*
4:30 PM ET	 Fresno State vs. Wyoming*
NEW MEXICO BOWL
8:00 PM ET	 UCF vs. Rutgers*
ST. PETERSBURG BOWL

*Sunday, December 20*
8:30 PM ET	 Southern Miss vs. Middle Tennessee State*
R+L CARRIERS NEW ORLEANS BOWL

*Tuesday, December 22*
8:00 PM ET	No. 18 Oregon State vs. No. 14 Brigham Young*
MAACO BOWL LAS VEGAS

*Wednesday, December 23*
8:00 PM ET	No. 23 Utah vs. California*
SAN DIEGO COUNTY CREDIT UNION POINSETTIA BOWL

*Thursday, December 24*
8:00 PM ET	 Nevada vs. Southern Methodist*
SHERATON HAWAII BOWL

*Saturday, December 26*
8:00 PM ET	 Boston College vs. No. 24 USC*
EMERALD BOWL
4:30 PM ET	No. 17 Pittsburgh vs. North Carolina*
MEINEKE CAR CARE BOWL
1:00 PM ET	 Marshall vs. Ohio*
LITTLE CAESARS BOWL

*Sunday, December 27*
8:30 PM ET	 Kentucky vs. Clemson*
GAYLORD HOTELS MUSIC CITY BOWL

*Monday, December 28*
5:00 PM ET	 Texas A&M vs. Georgia*
ADVOCARE V100 INDEPENDENCE BOWL

*Tuesday, December 29*
8:00 PM ET	No. 15 Miami (FL) vs. No. 25 Wisconsin*
CHAMPS SPORTS BOWL

*Wednesday, December 30*
4:30 PM ET	 Bowling Green vs. Idaho*
ROADY'S HUMANITARIAN BOWL
8:00 PM ET	No. 20 Arizona vs. No. 22 Nebraska*
PACIFIC LIFE HOLIDAY BOWL

*Thursday, December 31*
12:00 PM ET	 Houston vs. Air Force*
BELL HELICOPTER ARMED FORCES BOWL
2:00 PM ET	 Oklahoma vs. No. 21 Stanford*
BRUT SUN BOWL
3:30 PM ET	 Navy vs. Missouri*
TEXAS BOWL
6:00 PM ET	 Minnesota vs. Iowa State*
INSIGHT BOWL
7:30 PM ET	No. 11 Virginia Tech vs. Tennessee*
Chick-fil-A BOWL

*Friday, January 1*
11:00 AM ET	 Northwestern vs. Auburn*
OUTBACK BOWL
1:00 PM ET	No. 16 West Virginia vs. Florida State*
KONICA MINOLTA GATOR BOWL
1:00 PM ET	No. 13 Penn State vs. No. 12 LSU*
CAPITAL ONE BOWL
4:30 PM ET	No. 8 Ohio State vs. No. 7 Oregon*
ROSE BOWL GAME PRESENTED BY CITI	
8:30 PM ET	No. 5 Florida vs. No. 3 Cincinnati*
ALLSTATE SUGAR BOWL

*Saturday, January 2*
12:00 PM ET	 South Florida vs. Northern Illinois*
INTERNATIONAL BOWL
2:00 PM ET	 South Carolina vs. Connecticut*
PAPAJOHNS.com BOWL
2:00 PM ET	No. 19 Oklahoma State vs. Mississippi*
AT&T COTTON BOWL
5:30 PM ET	 Arkansas vs. East Carolina*
AutoZone LIBERTY BOWL
9:00 PM ET	 Michigan State vs. Texas Tech*
VALERO ALAMO BOWL

*Monday, January 4*
8:00 PM ET	No. 6 Boise State vs. No. 4 TCU*
TOSTITOS FIESTA BOWL

*Tuesday, January 5*
8:00 PM ET	No. 10 Iowa vs. No. 9 Georgia Tech*
FedEx ORANGE BOWL

*Wednesday, January 6*
7:00 PM ET	 Central Michigan vs. Troy*
GMAC BOWL

*Thursday, January 7*
8:00 PM ET	No. 2 Texas vs. No. 1 Alabama*
CITI BCS NATIONAL CHAMPIONSHIP GAME


----------



## TheLoveBandit

No odds available yet, so I didn't put them in, but a few games that I'll look at early on would be:

UCF > Rutgers - homefield, though...many Rutgers players come from FL.
No. 18 Oregon State vs. No. 14 Brigham Young - no call on this one, other than I expect a good game 
Boston College vs. No. 24 USC - I don't think BC can win, especially with a home game for USC...yes, it's in San Fran, but it's in California....here's me hoping all the anti-USC fans show up and BC pulls a winnah to knock USC completely from the rankings!
Texas A&M vs. Georgia - UGA changing coaching staff, but I'll still pull for SEC in this one.
No. 15 Miami (FL) vs. No. 25 Wisconsin - game is in Orlando...and you KNOW Wisconsin will have more fans.  Will they win?  No, I see the 'u' winning this one.
Oklahoma vs. No. 21 Stanford - I feel bad, Stanford is going to maul them 
No. 11 Virginia Tech vs. Tennessee - fucking Kiffin.....Go Hokies!!!

That gets us to NYE....we'll hold right here for now and come back later


----------



## Pegasus

Ahh yes, the season is upon us at last.  The night of the 31st is a match up I am really looking forward to (VT vs. Tenn)...

Predictions to come when I get a break...


----------



## Pander Bear

I like tennessee by a ton of points in that game.


----------



## cravNbeets

pretty sure the "little cesars bowl" takes the prize for worst sponsor.   thank god we are preserving the integrity of the college football bowl system by not having a playoff.  what a fucking farce.


----------



## TheLoveBandit

I realize this is all SEC information, but it's all that I found on ESPN for now - didn't see other conferences having a compilation of such data.  What I find interesting is the _losing_ records of our 'power teams':



		Code:
	

They always remember what you did in your last game.

That said, let’s examine the bowl records of the 10 SEC teams playing in the postseason this year.

We’ll break it down into four categories -- all-time bowl record, bowl record this decade, bowl record since SEC expansion in 1992 and record in BCS bowls.

[B][U]ALABAMA[/U][/B]
All-time: 31-22-3
This decade: 3-4
Since expansion: 7-5
BCS bowls: 0-2

[B][U]ARKANSAS[/U][/B]
All-time: 11-22-3
This decade: 2-5
Since expansion: 2-7
BCS bowls: 0-0

[B][U]AUBURN[/U][/B]
All-time: 19-13-2
This decade: 5-3
Since expansion: 7-4
BCS bowls: 1-0

[B][U]FLORIDA[/U][/B]
All-time: 17-19
This decade: 4-6
Since expansion: 9-8
BCS bowls: 4-1

[B][U]GEORGIA[/U][/B]
All-time: 25-16-3
This decade: 8-2
Since expansion: 11-3
BCS bowls: 2-1

[B][U]KENTUCKY[/U][/B]
All-time: 8-5
This decade: 3-0
Since expansion: 3-3
BCS bowls: 0-0

[B][U]LSU[/U][/B]
All-time: 21-18-1
This decade: 7-2
Since expansion: 10-2
BCS bowls: 4-0

[B][U]OLE MISS[/U][/B]
All-time: 20-12
This decade: 3-1
Since expansion: 7-1
BCS bowls: 0-0

[B][U]SOUTH CAROLINA[/U][/B]
All-time: 4-10
This decade: 3-2
Since expansion: 4-2
BCS bowls: 0-0

[B][U]TENNESSEE[/U][/B]
All-time: 25-22
This decade: 3-5
Since expansion: 8-7
BCS bowls: 1-1


So, those that thump their history books with pride show me....ALA with a strong history, but trying to break even for the decade, and sucking at BCS bowls; TN trying like hell to stay even in all counts; FL very much a 'johnny come lately' trying to get to .500 (only wins are in BCS bowls?); then UGA and LSU doing very well both historically and within the last decade both in BCS and regular bowls.

The author (an idiot, but for another rant) had this rebuttal via email:
Will in Little Rock, Ark., writes: In your blog about SEC bowl records, Alabama has a 3-3 record in bowl games this decade, winning in 01, 05 and 07 and losing in 04, 06 and 08. They didn’t play in 00, 02 and 03. So it’s not a 3-4 record. Thank you.

Chris Low: To clear up any confusion, I counted any game that was played from 2000 on as part of this decade. Alabama lost 35-34 to Michigan in overtime in the 2000 Orange Bowl, which is where the extra loss comes from. I realize that game came at the tail end of the 1999 season, but it was played on Jan. 1, 2000, which is the reason it was included. The same goes for Florida’s 37-34 loss to Michigan State (and Plaxico Burress) in the 2000 Citrus Bowl or Tennessee’s 31-21 loss to Nebraska in the 2000 Fiesta Bowl. 

So while I don't agree that a JAN bowl game goes to the calendar season and not the season it concludes, at least he's consistent - and showing AL, FL, and TN all lost (two to Big10+1 teams).


----------



## axl blaze

cravNbeets said:


> pretty sure the "little cesars bowl" takes the prize for worst sponsor.   thank god we are preserving the integrity of the college football bowl system by not having a playoff.  what a fucking farce.



related reading = http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?t=475059

kewl info, LoveBandit. man Plaxico Burress really lit up the college football stage back in the day.


----------



## TheLoveBandit

On the current bowl games, I have following thoughts:

*FSU 28 - WYO 35* => Wtf?  Wyoming stuffs Fresno on 1, 2, 3, and 4th and goal....holds them to ZERO points in overtime, then makes their kicker face a 40yd field goal?  He misses?  I would be pissed at the WYO coach for being so freaking conservative that he didn't give his kicker a fair shot, or at least the best shot possible.  I'm happy for them that they won, at least for the defense's sake after stuffing FSU in the first OT....but c'mon 

UCF 24 - RUT 45 => Didn't see that coming. 

SMU 32 - MTSU 42 => Didn't watch that going 

+++++++++++++++++++

Current odds for this week:

*Tuesday, December 22*
8:00 PM ET No. 18 Oregon State vs. No. 14 Brigham Young* *(-2.5)*
MAACO BOWL LAS VEGAS

*Saturday, December 26*
8:00 PM ET Boston College vs. No. 24 USC* *(-9)*
EMERALD BOWL
4:30 PM ET No. 17 Pittsburgh vs. North Carolina* *(+3)*
MEINEKE CAR CARE BOWL

*Sunday, December 27*
8:30 PM ET Kentucky vs. Clemson* *(-7.5)*
GAYLORD HOTELS MUSIC CITY BOWL




...and yes, Little Caesar's bowl is a horrible name.  I keep thinking it is a Caeser salad bowl.


----------



## Pegasus

I see Oregon State over BYU by a decent amount tonight, but honestly, I just hope it's a good game.

I feel the Big East has a good chance to make statements in it's bowl games. Even assuming that Cinci loses to Florida, Pitt and WVU should both be able to pull off wins and give the Big East a 3-1 record.  Cinci just simply hanging on against Florida will leave a good impression, although honestly, I think Cinci is a bit over-ranked and will get beat down.


----------



## The_Chef

As a Michigan fan this is the time of the year I start crying a lot, drinking heavily and rooting for whoever that school to the south is playing in their bowl (so all is not lost).


----------



## axl blaze

*Michigan is our Bichigan*


----------



## TheLoveBandit

^^I wouldn't be so bold there axl, you might not beat them by double digits in one of the next several years


----------



## axl blaze

if it's one thing I learned it's that in college football is that you gotta beat your chest when everything is going your way. the football gods are cruel and vicious. The Chef seems like a very knowledgeable gentleman, and I am happy to have him on my favorite section of Bluelight.

however, Dick Rod sucks, Ann Arbor is a whore, and the best band in the world is called the Dead Schembechlers.

you can't undo years of doing.

merry X-mas TLB


----------



## TheLoveBandit

Fuck.


Meyer to coach final game at Sugar Bowl

...cites health reasons   Fuck.


----------



## Pander Bear

Just in time for UGA to be in a state of such complete disarray that we _still_ wont win our jacksonville game. FFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUU

I think its a shame-- but he's been coaching for long enough that I don't feel too terribly bad for him. Maybe he's giving it up so he can watch tebow wash that hard body full-time wherever he lands.


----------



## Pander Bear

lol, FFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUU

espn is reporting that he's not retiring; he's just taking a temporary leave of absence.


----------



## cj

Roll Tide Urban just couldnt stand the heat from Saban aka Satan. This changes everything in the recruiting game look for florida state and Miami to have huge recruiting years as they grab the kids Florida would have had first dibs on


----------



## Pander Bear

damn, the SEC homers are crawling out of the woodwork


----------



## cj

well damn maybe I spoke a lil to soon AP is reporting that meyer will be back in 2010. (crawls back into woodwork)


----------



## TheLoveBandit

TheLoveBandit said:


> *Monday, December 28*
> 5:00 PM ET	 Texas A&M vs. Georgia *(-7)*
> ADVOCARE V100 INDEPENDENCE BOWL
> 
> *Tuesday, December 29*
> 4:30 PM ET	 UCLA vs. Temple *(+4)*
> EagleBank BOWL
> 8:00 PM ET	No. 15 Miami (FL) vs. No. 25 Wisconsin *(+3.5)*
> CHAMPS SPORTS BOWL
> 
> *Wednesday, December 30*
> 4:30 PM ET	 Bowling Green vs. Idaho*
> ROADY'S HUMANITARIAN BOWL
> 8:00 PM ET	No. 20 Arizona vs. No. 22 Nebraska *(Even)*
> PACIFIC LIFE HOLIDAY BOWL
> 
> *Thursday, December 31*
> 12:00 PM ET	 Houston vs. Air Force *(+4.5)*
> BELL HELICOPTER ARMED FORCES BOWL
> 2:00 PM ET	 Oklahoma vs. No. 21 Stanford *(+9.5)*
> BRUT SUN BOWL
> 3:30 PM ET	 Navy vs. Missouri *(-6.5)*
> TEXAS BOWL
> 6:00 PM ET	 Minnesota vs. Iowa State *(+2.5)*
> INSIGHT BOWL
> 7:30 PM ET	No. 11 Virginia Tech vs. Tennessee *(+6)*
> Chick-fil-A BOWL
> 
> *Friday, January 1*
> 11:00 AM ET	 Northwestern vs. Auburn *(-7)*
> OUTBACK BOWL
> 1:00 PM ET	No. 16 West Virginia vs. Florida State *(+3)*
> KONICA MINOLTA GATOR BOWL
> 1:00 PM ET	No. 13 Penn State vs. No. 12 LSU *(+2.5)*
> CAPITAL ONE BOWL
> 4:30 PM ET	No. 8 Ohio State vs. No. 7 Oregon *(-4)*
> ROSE BOWL GAME PRESENTED BY CITI
> 8:30 PM ET	No. 5 Florida vs. No. 3 Cincinnati (+12.5)
> ALLSTATE SUGAR BOWL



That's enough to bite off for now, I'll come back to look at the JAN2-7 games later.  Here's my guesses for the coming days:

TxAM 24 - UGA 45

UCLA is only favored by 4?  Over Temple?  Take the bruins and run.

MIA favored by 3.5?  Take Wisconsin for the win.  Miami is either disappointed with the bowl they got, or excited to be in a bowl at all....and WISC is there for business as usual = prepared, focused, hungry.  They will win over MIA by 10+


Unranked OU favored by more than a touchdown over STAN?  I'm pretty sure STAN will win, but I am very, very confident they will at least cover.  There's a chance they not only win, but blow OU out, considering how far OU has fallen and can't stop sucking wind after each beating 

VT favored by 6 over TN?  Actually, that's probably pretty accurate.  I could see this being a 9-3 game, as I don't think TN can move the ball against VT, and I expect Monte Kiffin to have the defense fairly well prepared for Mr. Taylor and company (gotta love a kid named Tyrod).  I predict neither team scores more than 20, and VT wins on the scoreboard while Lame Kitten claims another moral victory.

AU over NW by a touchdown, so they say.....NW is another Big10+1 team, and the conference typically knows to come down to Florida in DEC-JAN for unfinished business (I do respect Big10+1 teams in regular bowls in Florida, ya notice?  That comes from getting our teeth kicked in my them, regularly  ). AU is still experimenting with it's play calling and figuring out what it can do, what it wants to do, and what really works.  I suppose it could really go either way, but I'm going to stick with AU (not just SEC homerism, I *do* think they'll win).

WVU - FSU, the ...??? bowl?  What do you call Bowden's last game?  A loss   WVU stomps them by a lot more than 3, more like WVU 31 - FSU 6.

PSU - LSU, a field goal difference in the line, #12 vs #13, perhaps one of the best, most even and interesting matchups of this bowl season so far.  Here I _want_ to play SEC homer and go with LSU, but what it's going to come down to is Joe Pa putting too much conservatism in his gameplan (how much does he really call these days, anyhow?) and Miles putting too much risk in his gameplan (has he gotten burned enough to learn, or not?).  Close game, one I look forward to watching, and I cannot honestly pick who I think will win.  I want the SEC to win, though nothing against PSU other than needing another geriatric coach to get off the sidelines.  Here's to a good game, may the best team win, despite their coaching 

tOSU - OU, by about a field goal as well.  #7 vs #8, our first BCS bowl game, the grandaddy of them all, etc.  I know I've made my bias clear for tOSU to lose, both by my liking of the Quack Attack and of my general distaste for all things buckeye.  My lust wants tOSU 12 - OU 45, but my head says it'll be more like tOSU 6 - OU 27.

UF - Cinci, with a 12 point spread?  Who knows wtf is going to happen here with coaches going every which way, emotions all over the place, CIN riding high for getting their conference championship, UF being low after losing theirs (badly).  I would say this is the biggest point spread in a game that could go either way   The biggest two questions in my mind are if UF's defense can contain CIN's offense, and if the UF offense is going to show up at all.  My money says our defense tries to keep us in it, but our offense kills us.  Maybe special teams wins the game for us with field position, I dunno.   I hope to win, I don't expect to win or lose....I'll wait and see how this one plays out.


----------



## axl blaze

good call on the LSU VS PSU game, should be a very entertaining match-up with two coaches who have completely different styles. it has worked well for them both, with Les Miles winning one National Championship, and I believe Joe Pa has what? three or so?

it will be classic Big 10 conservatism VS new age flash and going for it on 4th and 3rd in your own territory. LSU is obviously going through a down year so I am going to take PSU by a touchdown.


----------



## Pander Bear

> TxAM 24 - UGA 45



TL;DReed knows his stuff. I was really shocked to see so many amateur sports panels on youtube go unanimously for the aggies. I guess they forgot who we play. 

If anything, this should be one last warning for texas. The aggies gave them trouble, and uga wouldn't have been been much more than a speedbump if they played the tide this year.


----------



## Pander Bear

also-- Mike leach gets suspended for the alamo bowl for keeping a player with a concussion in an electrical closet??


whats up with texas-- i though they loved their players there?


----------



## axl blaze

what's even more hilarious is that it was Craig James's son who was "mistreated," and Craig James was scheduled to call this upcoming game.

UGA is a very good team during bowl games. they finally were able to run the game against a weak defensive team. I like watching A&M QB play as well. I think he could have a future in the NFL; if he doesn't go the way of JaMarcus Russel.

Mike Leach is a genius, even if he has to lock up some players in closets or make them study on the 50 yard llne in the cold in their street clothes.

Mike Leach FTW. now it looks like Michigan State has a shot.


----------



## axl blaze

a great day of college football for the Big Ten. it was just so impressive to see a bunch of "slow" athletes finally compete against some of the nation's "fastest" athletes.

Wisco over Miami
LSU over PSU
Ohio State over Oregon

oh how I despised the "fast" remarks over the years. just because a team shows up flat for a season finale doesn't mean that they are a slow team - do people even ascertain how many Buckeyes are in the NFL? Santonio Holmes and Ted Ginn have smoked people on the professional stage the past few years.

although one bowl win doesn't erase the frustrations of the last few years for an Ohio State fan, it feels damn nice to win a huge game. props to Jim Tressel, someone to whom I am quick to criticize, for having the balls to open the playbook and TP up. Jim Heacock and the OSU defense also called/played respectively a helluva game. TP looked great, but the Oregon defense was really exposed to how shitty it was, so I am going to try not to get too excited.

looks like OSU has a very bright next couple years ahead of them. it wouldn't be absurd for us die-hards to think that a National Title or a Heisman Trophy can be at the end of the tunnel.


----------



## axl blaze

did anybody see the Central Michigan Chips game VS the Troy Trojans, on this night?

might have been the best bowl football game we've watched this year. double OT. Dan LeVour the QB of Central Michigan looks to have a pretty impressive pro-carreer at his fingertips.


----------



## smotpoker

Here are the updated bowl records, with Texas-Alabama the only game left:

Conference                          Record               PCT                     Teams in AP Top 25
SEC                                       5-4                    .556                         3
BIG12                                    4-3                    .571                         3
ACC                                        3-4                    .429                         3
BIG10                                     4-3                    .571                         4
PAC10                                    2-5                     .286                         4
BIGEAST                                 4-2                     .667                         3
CONF.USA                              2-4                      .333                         0
MAC                                       1-4                     .200                         1
MO.WEST                               4-1                      .800                         3
WAC                                       2-2                      .500                        1
SUN BELT                               1-1                       .500                        0
INDEP                                    1-0                      1.000                       0


(I'm not sure why it's pushing all the numbers and letters together, it's all spaced out nicely when I preview my post, but for some reason BL pushes all the letters and words together.)

And can I add as a Buckeye fan that tOSU beat 5 teams that finished with 10 wins or more. Not too shabby!


----------



## TheLoveBandit

Perhaps this is the post to kick off next year's thread, but my Lord, how I'm giggling myself into a piss puddle over Lane Kiffin (and Papa Monte) going to USC.

I don't know which tickles me more:
- TN dropping even lower because how many recruits will still come?  How many are there that will transfer?
- USC just took a huge step down and will no longer be the long standing champion of the Pac10.  Get ready for some more 9-3 or 8-4 seasons.  Yes, he inherits some talent, and will continue to recruit talent, but he will not be able to coach them to win.  The PAC10 will smell even more blood and the 'also rans' will be paying back USC with interest. 


I love this.  :D


----------



## axl blaze

me too  Pete "gay bar" Carrol was a great coach, even though he got his ass kicked in the NFL. hopefully it works out better for him.

USC will always get the recruits, because they are stationed in the sunniest, big boobiest city in America. however, I don't see them keeping up the same successes of the last decade. hopefully USC and ND experience hardships for the next decade! go Ducks! quack quack!


----------



## axl blaze

archived  thanks for a great year of college football banter, my comrades


----------

